# 2011 NFL Offseason (Lockout, Draft, Mini-Camp, Free Agency, Preseason)



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Will there be a work stoppage?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm praying to the football gods there isn't. They must heed my words.

At least we're getting a draft for sure.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

No but look for my Dolphins to have the most lackluster draft in history. We started this off season off horrible and I have no faith in the front office to fix it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What has been horrible about the Dolphins off-season? Am I forgetting something.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

If the NFL and NBA both have a lockout, I think I'll just cry for an entire year


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

2007 all over again. well at least we have a great defense


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

asomugha to baltimore imo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

New Orleans Saints released tight end Jeremy Shockey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's done nothing really since he was in NY. Even then he might have sucked, but I watched him own Roy Williams constantly. Roy is not a way to know if an offensive player is good or not though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there will be a new CBA by the time the draft rolls around. 

I really hope that the 49ers don't resign Alex Smith.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not as optimistic as you are TKOK. Hope you're right though. I don't we'll get a new CBA until the 11th hour.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm not as optimistic as you are TKOK. Hope you're right though. I don't we'll get a new CBA until the 11th hour.


I think we will see it go past the expiration date of the current CBA, but i can't see if lasting into training camp, or into the draft.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I bet they get a new CBA closer to the preseason games.

like mid-late July.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

wouldn't the union decertify if there is a stoppage? if they decertify and sue the league the season would go on iirc.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

JM said:


> What has been horrible about the Dolphins off-season? Am I forgetting something.


We tried to get the Standford coach and Bill Cowher. Openly shopping for both coaches. Failed to grab either one of them and then went back to our old coach and said.. "Hey, we made a mistake. Here is an extension. We believe in you."


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

GOAT off season is when the ravens acquired TO and he got out of it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> We tried to get the Standford coach and Bill Cowher. Openly shopping for both coaches. Failed to grab either one of them and then went back to our old coach and said.. "Hey, we made a mistake. Here is an extension. We believe in you."


Right ok. I was assuming it was something worse than that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Broncos re-signed Champ Bailey to a 4 year deal ... MetalX must be wetting himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So that's why all the mock drafts don't have the Broncos drafting a corner anymore. Must have been rumblings about this for the last week or so?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DH said:


> The Broncos re-signed Champ Bailey to a 4 year deal ... MetalX must be wetting himself.


Damn, thought he might have actually went to the Lions if he would've been a FA.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

JM said:


> So that's why all the mock drafts don't have the Broncos drafting a corner anymore. Must have been rumblings about this for the last week or so?


They still should imo. PP7 is gonna dominate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JBWinner said:


> They still should imo. PP7 is gonna dominate.


Isn't there other corner in legal trouble too or something? I think I recall hearing that.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We should still draft Petersen imo.

BPA and a Bailey/Petersen corner combo makes are secondary managable.

There's been talks of trading Tebow instead of Orton, I really hope Fox doesn't go there TEBOW has great leadership that Orton lacks and should be given a chance.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm for anything that keeps tebow on the bench


----------



## MazzyStar (Feb 25, 2011)

As far as I read if the players dont budge a lockout is probably going to happen cause the owners are prepared to go that route if they have to. I sure hope not, I guess we find out more this week coming up.

Side note: Anyone know of any good linebackers in the draft this year that could slide to teens-20s picks?? Big need for my Giants besides maybe center or another O-lineman.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

There's some mock drafts with Denver picking Robert Quinn.

If we pick anyone other then Fairley/Petersen I'll be pissed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They'd take Bowers long before they took Quinn I would think.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

AMEN to tebow riding the bench behind orton


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

JM said:


> They'd take Bowers long before they took Quinn I would think.


Yea, I don't really want Bowers either though, Too much of a risk with him only having one good year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fairley is such a beast.

Anyone who picks him, can look forward to having a top 5 defense. He's going to make all the DL and LBs around him better.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Yea, I don't really want Bowers either though, Too much of a risk with him only having one good year.


...So why do you want Fairley, then?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's some high praise on Fairley there Mikey. He seems pretty damn good I'd agree, but there are plenty of busts that never live up to the hype. Remember he'll be facing veteran offensive linemen that are exponentially nastier than anything he's ever faced.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> ...So why do you want Fairley, then?


He's a DL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So is Bowers...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Defensive end actually.

Dumervil is gonna play the position next year, I need a straight up linemen more then I do an end.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Defensive Ends are part of the defensive line MetalX...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DL = Defensive Line. Defensive Lines = DT/NT & DE. They're both defensive linemen. If you said interior lineman, then that would have made more sense.

Anyway, the Broncos' D is utterly atrocious. They need anything they can get.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> He's a DL.





MetalX said:


> Defensive end actually.


... The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

~_~ I'm well aware of that.

But defensive ends & The linemen in the middle have different jobs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes...

One is a DT and one is a DE is what you were getting at...they are both defensive lineman.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

When I say Defensive End I mean Defensive End when I say DL I mean the interior linemen don't go looking at me like I'm crazy.


Yea fuck Defensive Tackle was the word I was looking for.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It makes no fucking sense though, because a defensive line consists of ends & tackles.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea but I made a mistake, I meant Denver needs a DT more then a DE.

I normally just refer to DT as DL and DE as DE, I'm well aware there apart of the same line thanks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz so in a 3-4 alignment the DL consists of ONE GUY. 

I'm just messing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Denver's going to be running a 4-3 under Fox, actually. It's gotta be an improvement over Denver's last-ranked D last season.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I like where Fox is going with the defense. I just think he should pick Petersen so we can get a Pass Defense next season, especially since we play Phillip Rivers twice a year.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

They'll probably draft Bowers so that Fox will be able to develop Julius Peppers 2.0.

And X, your corners will look bad if you don't have a pass rush. If you switch from 3-4 to 4-3, you basically have to draft a DL (Defensive Lineman, not Tackle you tool) in the first round.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I see, didn't know Pass Rush affected the corners. I hope we can land Fairley then.

Any good free agent defensive linemen we could sign?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm trying not to laugh @ you, but you make it difficult. 

Btw: http://www.footballsfuture.com/2011/fa/dl.html


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not sold on any of these QB's really, yet so many believe Newton is the next big thing..I just don't see it


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Newton has looked brutal in the throwing drills I've seen today.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MetalX said:


> I see, didn't know Pass Rush affected the corners. I hope we can land Fairley then.
> 
> Any good free agent defensive linemen we could sign?


Good pass rush would help the corners because the qb won't have all day to throw the ball


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep pressure from the front is better than coverage by backs in almost all cases. Pressure causes more turnovers than anything else even if it's indirectly.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

doesn't work if you have mcfadden and gay as your 2 and 3 backs


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Vick gets 1yr 20 million, apparently.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I think Denver will take Patrick Peterson, this guy looks special.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Peterson & Julio Jones imo looks like the cream of the crop..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jones has moved up his projected draft spot a lot I'd say with what he's done in the drills. The guy did all that with a small fracture in his foot too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jones and Green are pretty much the same guy. I've said this for awhile now.

And you want Patrick Peterson on your team. He will be a difference maker. There's no such thing as a sure thing, but watching Peterson at LSU for the last few years has made me a believer. The dude just makes plays, he's a football player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Updated mock (that I look at) has Newton going first...oh boyyyyy. Marcell Dareus appears to have passed Fairley as the leading DT now too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Jones and Green are pretty much the same guy. I've said this for awhile now.
> 
> And you want Patrick Peterson on your team. He will be a difference maker. There's no such thing as a sure thing, but watching Peterson at LSU for the last few years has made me a believer. The dude just makes plays, he's a football player.


I think Green is more athletic than Jones but Jones is more of a physical reciever than Green


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

combine shows that jones is more athletic than green by a sizable margin w/ an injury. green is a better receiver apparently, i wouldn't know b/c i only care about cornerbacks atm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Peterson is the best player in the draft but no team will ever draft a corner first overall. Or I highly doubt it'll ever happen anyway. They are beatable by just not throwing the ball their way.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeremy Shockey says he's set to sign with Panthers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> I think Green is more athletic than Jones but Jones is more of a physical reciever than Green





IMPULSE said:


> combine shows that jones is more athletic than green by a sizable margin w/ an injury. green is a better receiver apparently, i wouldn't know b/c i only care about cornerbacks atm.


I watch a lot of SEC football and I'm only going by what I saw on the field when they played actual games. I saw a lot of them too. Both will make teams better if they don't get big heads.

Peterson is the best all around cornerback I've seen in some time. Like I said earlier, he's s football player, not just some fast/quick guy that can only cover. He's also a dual threat as he can return punts. Not sure they'll let him do that though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

JM said:


> Peterson is the best player in the draft but no team will ever draft a corner first overall. Or I highly doubt it'll ever happen anyway. They are beatable by just not throwing the ball their way.


If I could get a corner that can shut down one side of the field then I'm taking him..Only thing not in his favor is the last big name corners to be high draft picks were Terrance Newman and Dangelo Hall..Those two banes alone may scare them away


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Green & Jones aren't that much alike at all. Jones has had some issues with drops and is predominately a slot receiver. He's quicker & more physical, as well. Green's got the best hands by-far in this draft (if you look at some highlights, he makes insane catches) and is more of a finesse guy. He's physical off of the line, though. Green's about as polished of a receiver you'll find in any draft.



Purple Kisses said:


> Jeremy Shockey says he's set to sign with Panthers


I approve.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

San Diego agreed to a one-year deal with Pro Bowl strong safety Bob Sanders.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoever drafts Newton better let him sit for at least two years.

He's not NFL-ready. He needs to put on the Aaron Rodgers plan ... not the Alex Smith plan. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Green & Jones aren't that much alike at all. Jones has had some issues with drops and is predominately a slot receiver. He's quicker & more physical, as well. Green's got the best hands by-far in this draft (if you look at some highlights, he makes insane catches) and is more of a finesse guy. He's physical off of the line, though. Green's about as polished of a receiver you'll find in any draft.


They're both 6'4" with Jones a bit bigger. They have comparable speed. Jones made some insane catches too...look up the one handed grab for a TD. Green drops passes too. Not sure where him having great hands comes from. He's no stone hands, but he doesn't really have great hands. So yeah, they are very similar.

I watched these two guys play a lot of games. AJ has a more fluid motion about him and Jones is a better blocker. Other than that, I'd rate them almost identical.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> Whoever drafts Newton better let him sit for at least two years.
> 
> He's not NFL-ready. He needs to put on the Aaron Rodgers plan ... not the Alex Smith plan. :side:


Newton reminds of Pryor at OSU right now..Pryor was a spread guy and when he came to OSU where they tried to turn him into a pro-style QB, it has blown up right in their face..I see the same thing with Newton..and imo, if why even draft Newton if a team is gonna sit him for two years? Might as well draft a guy that can help them out sooner imo


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Jeremy Shockey says he's set to sign with Panthers


helllsssss yeahhh

If he stays healthy ...... im excited

brb buying a Shockey jersey


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bart Scott trademarked the phrase "Can't Wait" :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> helllsssss yeahhh
> 
> If he stays healthy ...... im excited
> 
> brb buying a Shockey jersey


It's only a one-year deal. I was pretty happy to see Carolina sign him, but he's not elite and has had some attitude issues. If he fucks up, he's gone.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

When does free agency start?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It'll depend on the CBA I believe.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, we have another week's extension while both sides seem to be closer (although still a long way apart) to getting a deal done. 

I'm becoming more optimistic we'll get a deal done and there'll be no disruption of the 2011season. That's a good thing, because I can't really sympathize with the owners or the players on this one. While I understand it seems like the owners were preparing for this lockout and were ready to even pull the plug on the '11 season, I can't deal with people arguing about millions and billions of dollars when you have people struggling to make the mortgage payment. I did like Obama's quote the other day at the press conference on they don't need his help. It didn't go well when Clinton was preparing to intervene in the '94 baseball strike as both sides told him to butt out. 

Judge Doty's ruling screwed the owners bad...it seems the owners were using the billions set aside for protection against a lockout, and it seemed as a result they weren't trying to get the best possible TV deal to get the league the most money possible. So now the owners are scrambling to get a deal done knowing if everything ended up in court Doty will rule with the players.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers need to hurry up and hire carnell lake as the db coach


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-rusher-planning-comeback?module=HP_headlines

I'm sorry, but this has to be a joke.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-rusher-planning-comeback?module=HP_headlines
> 
> I'm sorry, but this has to be a joke.


Barber has had a ton of issues since retiring (personal issues).

That may have a part in him returning.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JM said:


> It'll depend on the CBA I believe.


Yep, free agency starts when a new CBA is reached.

Basically, free agency marks the start of a new league year, but a new league cannot start until a new CBA is agreed upon.

P.S. If you'd like to see a clean breakdown of the major issues the owners and players are discussing check out my blog. For the time being it's the top entry. Enjoy!

[/endshamelessselfpromotion]


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Totally forgot Barber left his pregnant wife for a younger woman. Such a classy guy this Tiki Barber. He also threw Coughlin and Eli under the bus...and then they won the Super Bowl.

Sounds like a Washington ******* to me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

New York Jets' OL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Duly noted WWF, but I think you mean to post in the WF NFL Draft.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lulz, I did. He may do well behind that OL, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

My friend texted me the Tiki news a few hours ago and my response was something along the lines of "the Browns have their new practise squad running back!". What exactly can this guy expect to do though. Running backs of the caliber he'll be are a dime a dozen. Assumed caliber of course but it's a pretty easy assumption.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't see Tiki making any kind of impact, footballs not really a sport where you can just miss 4 years and expect to do anything.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The NFL and NFLPA agreed to a new rookie wage scale.

Basically:


Picks 1-16 may sign, maximum, six years.
Picks 17-32 may sign, maximum, five years.
Picks 33 and up may sign, maximum, three years, and they are still restricted free agents in their fourth year.

Check out my blog for more info.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> I can't see Tiki making any kind of impact, footballs not really a sport where you can just miss 4 years and expect to do anything.


No 36-year old running back has ever ran for 1,000 yards.

And only three 36-year old RBs have ran for at least 630 yards.

Tiki making any sort of impact would be a major surprise.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

dawgs101 said:


> The NFL and NFLPA agreed to a new rookie wage scale.
> 
> Basically:
> 
> ...


is there a dollar amount limit on the contracts?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tiki hasn't played football in a few years so his body hasn't taken the punishment.

I'm not saying he'll be a Riggins, Allen, or Smith, but there could some tread left on those tires. I think the Redskins should find out.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

redskins running back pickups last offseason was amusing


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol @ Tiki. Mid-life crisis ftw.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

If Barber had left a year and come back, that'd be different. The man turns 36 next month, and he's definitely a step or two slower than he was when he played.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> is there a dollar amount limit on the contracts?


I would have to assume they put limitations on the amounts, though. Otherwise, they have failed to solve the issue of rookies getting outrageous contracts.

Bradford's $50 million guaranteed is an NFL record for guaranteed money. There is something wrong that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Better be a salary cap on the contracts. Don't want Carolina blowing the cap on the #1 pick.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WWF said:


> Better be a salary cap on the contracts. Don't want Carolina blowing the cap on the #1 pick.


I assume you're a Panthers fan, then.

Who do you think they should take number one overall?

And, please, do not say Cam Newton - guy will be a bust, imho.


----------



## karatekid (Mar 15, 2010)

Seriously do not understand why Tiki is coming back..


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

karatekid said:


> Seriously do not understand why Tiki is coming back..


Money seems to be the only reason a 36-year old athlete has ever returned to football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dawgs101 said:


> Money seems to be the only reason a 36-year old athlete has ever returned to football.


They're addicted to the thrill of the crowd and the competition as well. It has to be mostly about money, but that's not the only reason.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

MrMister said:


> They're addicted to the thrill of the crowd and the competition as well. It has to be mostly about money, but that's not the only reason.


I would agree with that. Still, money has to be the driving force behind this.

I just hope he doesn't end up in Pittsburgh.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i can't see that happening since they want moore to come back and have redzone redman and dwyer still around


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe we'll find out his reasoning come training camp. If he doesn't make a squad and still stays on a practise squad it's because he needs the money. If he walks it's probably because he thought he still had it but was wrong.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I always loved Tiki Barber. I really hope the Patriots pick him up, but Tampa Bay seems the most likely landing spot, what with Ronde down there, and he can mentor LeGarrette Blount.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm going to go mad if he ends up on the steelers


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> i'm going to go mad if he ends up on the steelers


Eh, Redman and Mendenhall will definitely be on the team. Moore,imo, is a tossup, but he would beat out a 36-year old who has not played since 2006.

Even Dwyer would beat out Barber at this point, and I'm not even a big fan of Dwyer.

If Barber does land in Pittsburgh he won't stay long.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen him run lately, though? Who knows what kind of shape he's in. It's not like he's Herschel Walker or something.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> I assume you're a Panthers fan, then.
> 
> Who do you think they should take number one overall?
> 
> And, please, do not say Cam Newton - guy will be a bust, imho.


Yes, I am. I'd be happy w/ Fairley, Dareus, Peterson or Green. I could live with Cam, as well. No Bowers, though.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> Has anyone seen him run lately, though? Who knows what kind of shape he's in. It's not like he's Herschel Walker or something.


I'm guessing he has had to run away from his wife once or twice in the last year.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WWF said:


> Yes, I am. I'd be happy w/ Fairley, Dareus, Peterson or Green. I could live with Cam, as well. No Bowers, though.


I would go with one of the Dareus or Fairley.

I cannot justify taking a CB or WR number 1 unless they were absolutely amazing. Peterson, and particularly Green, are pretty damn good, but they are not amazing.

I do not like Newton at all: inconsistent accuracy, lack of drop-back experience, off field concerns = not a first overall pick any day of the week.

At the very least Newton will be a project, and his history indicates he does not like to wait for his time to shine. This guy has too many red flags.

I hope for your team's sake they do not take him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think anyone really wants Bowers, he's the most likely bust imo.

Although Fox would be the best coach for him if he ends up in Denver.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

hope the panthers go draft gabbert


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> hope the panthers go draft gabbert


I think Gabbert is the best QB in the draft.

Newton is a pretender, imo. Locker probably isn't all that good, either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The NFLPA decertified according to espn radio.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

The NFLPA officially decertified.

If you'd like, read my blog for full coverage on what happens next and the likelihood of a 2011 season.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/11/source-free-agency-could-start-at-midnight/



> As the league scrambles to process the meaning of the union’s decision to decertify, a high-level source with one team tells PFT that the league is preparing for the possibility that free agency could begin soon.
> 
> As in at midnight.
> 
> ...


interesting...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope von miller's draft stock would drop for suing the the nfl


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> i hope von miller's draft stock would drop for suing the the nfl


First, I'm dumbfounded Miller is doing this. Why?

Second, I don't think it hurts his draft stock. If it does, it will only hurt a little. A team that likes him too much to pass up will take him.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

it was a joke. i just find him putting his name down amusing b/c suing a potential boss is the best first impression.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really hate talk of lock outs. Not shocked it's going down the way it is though.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> it was a joke. i just find him putting his name down amusing b/c suing a potential boss is the best first impression.


Ha, my bad.

True, though, which is why I would love anyone in the media to ask him why is doing this. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The NFL plans to announce a lockout Friday night

from : http://myespn.go.com/s/conversations/show/story/6205936


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck you Jerry Jones. Fuck you hard. I will never step foot in your piece of shit stadium again.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

And now a court will decide whether it can proceed. That's the whole purpose of the Union decertifying.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lockout starts at midnight.


from : http://twitter.com/#!/AdamSchefter


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck the NFL. If they feel like throwing hundreds of millions of dollars into the garbage, so be it.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

According to Rotoworld the NFL Draft might not even happen now as it is now targeted in the lawsuit by the NFL Players.

Fuck this whole ordeal, and fuck the players. Not only do they not care about the fans, but they are trying to ruin the competitive balance in the NFL and in short, ruin the game we love. The owners are in the wrong also, but anybody supporting the players still now after this shit is wrong.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

every draft prospect should hate von miller then


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I hope his draft stock decreases.

Fuck the players, fuck the owners. But if they wanna kill this sport, so be it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL had a good run. At least I still have college football for now. I'm sure money will end up fucking that up too.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Such absolute and utter bullshit. Why is there so much worry about money in sports like this, it's not like they are getting paid peanuts. FFS teachers and law enforcement are losing their jobs to budget cuts, these are people struggling to make a living on about lets say an average of 50 grand, now they have nothing, and these SOBs are complaining? One of the local districts stated they are eliminating 268 jobs to save 17.6 million, that's like what one or two football players? Selfish greedy fucking bastards.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The NHL has been a complete joke since their lockout a few years back, so I expect the same to come out of the NFL.

Just brutal.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

it won't be that bad


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

HardKoR said:


> Such absolute and utter bullshit. Why is there so much worry about money in sports like this, it's not like they are getting paid peanuts. FFS teachers and law enforcement are losing their jobs to budget cuts, these are people struggling to make a living on about lets say an average of 50 grand, now they have nothing, and these SOBs are complaining? One of the local districts stated they are eliminating 268 jobs to save 17.6 million, that's like what one or two football players? Selfish greedy fucking bastards.


Money is relative to a persons lifestyle. A person losing their job is a person losing their job. I'm so sick of the "they're still rich" comments.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The NFL had a good run. At least I still have college football for now. I'm sure money will end up fucking that up too.


I'm pretty sure it's already ruined it. I honestly don't care about the situation being that it's March. It would be a monumental screw up if they don't get this done by August. Anybody think there could be the possibility of replacement players if things get ugly?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

DH said:


> The NHL has been a complete joke since their lockout a few years back, so I expect the same to come out of the NFL.
> 
> Just brutal.


What are you talking about? The NHL was a joke before the lockout. So many dumb rules, and the dead puck era. With generational talents in OV, and Sid it is at it's best in a long time.

Anyway, the NFL has been a joke since they started acting like concussions were something new. Then crying about possibly playing 2 more games? What a bunch of pussies. Do these players really think they should get more of the money than the owners? What business has the employees make more than the investment owners?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the NBA doesn't go through this shit.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Anyway, the NFL has been a joke since they started acting like concussions were something new. Then crying about possibly playing 2 more games? What a bunch of pussies. Do these players really think they should get more of the money than the owners? What business has the employees make more than the investment owners?


fpalm The owners should make more than the players, yes, but they wanted to *cut* the players' pay. You really think they should have done that? Of course not.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

soxfan93 said:


> fpalm The owners should make more than the players, yes, but they wanted to *cut* the players' pay. You really think they should have done that? Of course not.


 Uhh yea? Lots of people's pay is getting cut right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

If they don't want to play 18 games, just cut the pre-season to two games and just keep it at 16 games. Pre-season is a waste of time.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

When will people realize that athletes, much like actors, etc., are not regular people? The same rules don't apply. And yet, I don't hear anyone complain about Will Smith getting $20 Million per movie, plus royalties.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

soxfan93 said:


> When will people realize that athletes, much like actors, etc., are not regular people? The same rules don't apply. And yet, I don't hear anyone complain about Will Smith getting $20 Million per movie, plus royalties.


There not regular people? Pretty sure they are. Also pretty sure they are jobbers compared to real money makers like Warren Buffet.

The players aren't earning there checks. Only the big teams are turning profits. I don't see MJD filling the seats in Jacksonville.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Who the fuck brought up Warren Buffett? He has nothing to do with it. Athletes, actors, investment bankers. Yeah, I can see the similarities. 

It's not only about MJD. One player does sellout stadiums.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

soxfan93 said:


> Who the fuck brought up Warren Buffett? He has nothing to do with it. Athletes, actors, investment bankers. Yeah, I can see the similarities.
> 
> It's not only about MJD. One player does sellout stadiums.


You said they weren't regular people because they make a lot of money. They make a lot of money by bringing money to the team. If the amount of profit the team is making goes down, then so should the salaries.

The same happens to actors. If they start bombing in films, there salaries go down.

Economics is the same no matter who you are.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

But because of the CBA, most of the teams' expenses are paid by the league's revenue. The owners are making hundreds of millions of dollars per year due to TV contracts, advertising, attendance, etc. Attendance is actually up, by the way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

GD said:


> If they don't want to play 18 games, just cut the pre-season to two games and just keep it at 16 games. Pre-season is a waste of time.


they were going to do that with the 18 game schedule anyway.that laundry list of things the atourney for the nfl read off seemed pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

soxfan93 said:


> Money is relative to a persons lifestyle. A person losing their job is a person losing their job. I'm so sick of the "they're still rich" comments.


At a certain point a certain "lifestyle" becomes pretty ridiculous. So athletes need more money so they can have that extra lambo or that 14 bedroom house? I'm not saying to pay them peanuts, but they should be greatfull they are getting payed more than 90% of the rest of us. 

A lifestyle is not a necessity, its a luxury. In this economy living paycheck to paycheck to pay for groceries and gas is not a lifestyle because i decided to bust my ass in college to get a math degree and teach only to lose my job and work at a souvenir shop. these guys need to understand that the economy blows right now and everyone is taking a hit including them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We should all boycott this thread until a deal is reached.

I'm not going to be the one to do it first though :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard a story that the NFLPA is trying to have the top 20 picks in this years draft not show up. so it'll be the draft pick is announced but Goodell will not go out and the players won't go up and grab their jersey. That just sounds mean spirited to me, you're robbing a young guy a once in a lifetime experience of going to down to New York and have the whole draft weekend.

Also really not liking the players rep, he seems like one of these all or nothing guys where you either agree to what he says or he won't budge. I heard about all the things the league caved in on and it seemed really reasonable. Unless the players are so arrogent that they are being unreasonable, but if he's just refusing every deal except the one he's laid out without any input from the players, then he's doing a real bad job.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

HardKoR said:


> At a certain point a certain "lifestyle" becomes pretty ridiculous. So athletes need more money so they can have that extra lambo or that 14 bedroom house? I'm not saying to pay them peanuts, but they should be greatfull they are getting payed more than 90% of the rest of us.
> 
> A lifestyle is not a necessity, its a luxury. In this economy living paycheck to paycheck to pay for groceries and gas is not a lifestyle because i decided to bust my ass in college to get a math degree and teach only to lose my job and work at a souvenir shop. these guys need to understand that the economy blows right now and everyone is taking a hit including them.


That lifestyle argument was flawed, my mistake. However, salary _is_ relative to the income of a given industry. Professional sports are some of the most profitable businesses in the world, and therefore, the "employees" are paid a certain proportion of that money. As a result, players get paid millions of dollars, compared to the hundreds of millions the owners make. Proportionally, it's fair.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I just have no sympathy towards the owners or the players. You have people in this country right now struggling to make their mortgage payment, and I'm supposed to be angry that the players aren't getting an extra billion or that the owners are going to lose a few million in profit? Get real. Yes, I know not every player in the NFL is a millionaire but the league minimum is $325K. Forgive me if I don't shed a tear. 

I love football, and I live for weekends in the fall. But I'm just sick and tired of all this labor-management bullshit that seems to rear its head every so often and take all the fun out of a game. I saw this with the NFL strikes in the mid-80s, plus stopped watching baseball for nearly 4 years after the '94 strike. After the lock-out of the NHL a few years ago, I haven't watched one second of NHL since. 

Right now, the NFL has it pretty good. They need to look out at the landscape at all the other sports suffering with attendance, etc. NBA, MLB, NHL, NASCAR, PGA...all showing a downward slide in attendance and in TV ratings. After the NHL lockout, it became basically irrelevant in the United States. It took years for baseball to recover and there are still quite a few fans who have not returned to watching it. 

The bottom line is both sides need to figure out how to split this huge pot of money. I blame Roger Goodell for being this dictator who refuses to listen to the players and would rather throw his weight around. Yes, he is cleaning up the image of the NFL athlete as a thug, but at the cost of alienating the very players he needs for his product. DeMaurice Smith comes in with all this bluster, having not played one minute of football. At least Gene Upshaw understood the game and did what was best for the players. 

I love football, but if they start losing regular season games I can find other things to do with my Sundays. There are plenty of options out there, and I think if we start letting both sides know this, they will see the light. MLB's near-strike in 2002 was averted by fans letting the players and management know if they walked, they might not be coming back next time.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

TKOK™ said:


> I heard a story that the NFLPA is trying to have the top 20 picks in this years draft not show up. so it'll be the draft pick is announced but Goodell will not go out and the players won't go up and grab their jersey. That just sounds mean spirited to me, you're robbing a young guy a once in a lifetime experience of going to down to New York and have the whole draft weekend.
> 
> Also really not liking the players rep, he seems like one of these all or nothing guys where you either agree to what he says or he won't budge. I heard about all the things the league caved in on and it seemed really reasonable. Unless the players are so arrogent that they are being unreasonable, but if he's just refusing every deal except the one he's laid out without any input from the players, then he's doing a real bad job.



I thought the NFLPA "decertified". If that's the case they can't tell these guys to do anything even though they couldn't to start with. 

Donald Fehr more than anything used to piss me off when he was the union head of the MLBPA. You could say he was the main reason for the 1994 strike. I think a majority of people are with the players now but if Smith is refusing anything coming his way then the tide could turn quick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bogey said:


> I thought the NFLPA "decertified". If that's the case they can't tell these guys to do anything even though they couldn't to start with.
> 
> Donald Fehr more than anything used to piss me off when he was the union head of the MLBPA. You could say he was the main reason for the 1994 strike. I think a majority of people are with the players now but if Smith is refusing anything coming his way then the tide could turn quick.


I honestly don't know how they would do it, i just heard they would. I geuss they could go to all the rookie's agents and advise them not to go. But it's all rumors anyway.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

someone in the NFLPA denied the whole draft thing


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> someone in the NFLPA denied the whole draft thing


George Attallah (sic?), said the draft will go on, but it will be different in that Goodell and his NFL officials will not be the ones announcing and congratulating draft picks.

Reason: Goodell and his guys are, after all, attempting to lock the players, including future rookies, out. 

It makes sense that fellow players and former NFLPA executives would be the ones to make the announcements and such.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

These new rules are stupid.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So is there gonna be a draft next month or what?

I better not get jipped for the draft


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, why wouldn't there be a draft?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I read they didnt want some players to show up to the draft or something like that, just kinda skimmed through it.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

DH said:


> Yes, why wouldn't there be a draft?


Well, for one, Von Miller throws a small wrench into the draft by including himself in the NFLPA's/ Players Trade Organization.

It may have no effect on the draft and shouldn't, and I do not think Judge Doty will allow there to be no draft.

He's going to want the NFL to operate as usual despite the NFLPA decertification, which is why he will almost certainly rule the owners cannot lock the players out.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Quick question if Judge Doty rules that the nfl can't lock the players out, will go on without a cba and just restart negociations?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

TKOK™;9463985 said:


> Quick question if Judge Doty rules that the nfl can't lock the players out, will go on without a cba and just restart negociations?


If Judge Doty rules the owners cannot lockout the players the league will likely be forced to start its new year.

This means the new league year would start, but there would be no CBA in place unless owners and players chose to negotiate, again.

Judge Doty, if he rules no lockout, would also decide who decides how the league would run for 2011. My best guess is he would allow the NFL to decide how to run the league for 2011.

In that case the NFL and owners would either implement new rules both on and off the field, or (and I believe this is more likely) the league would largely operate as it did in 2010.

No lockout = free agency, draft, football and antitrust suits.

Lockout = less free agency, draft, less football and antitrust suits.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

draft goes on regardless, you can't talk to the players after they get drafted though.

heard on espn a couple of days ago that someone other than doty was assigned the case.

von miller is there to represent players against the rookie wage scale.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

OnTheMoney said:


> If Judge Doty rules the owners cannot lockout the players the league will likely be forced to start its new year.
> 
> This means the new league year would start, but there would be no CBA in place unless owners and players chose to negotiate, again.
> 
> ...


Whoever ends up on the losing end of the lockout injunction could appeal it. They'll want to try to clear it up as quickly as possible but it could be dragged out into the summer. Chances are the NFL will be forced to operate under the same rules as they are now while they hammer out a new CBA.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the nfl changing their rules is pretty awful. scaling back kickoffs is less appealing, and in the grasp whistles are stupid.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I miss football season already.. Today I bought a Miami Dolphins license plate for my car..


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder if we'll see copy-cat leagues spring up this fall with players with funny names, like during the strike. :side: 


soxfan93 said:


> fpalm The owners should make more than the players, yes, but they wanted to *cut* the players' pay. You really think they should have done that? Of course not.


Yeah they should actually. The players are ridiculously over-paid as it is. And they have the fucking nerve to whine about retirement benefits and medical coverage that even the common American can afford on a typical $40-$50 grand per year salary, all because the dumb fucking idiots can't invest TENS OF MILLIONS OF DOLLARS accordingly. Give me a fucking break. The players are embarrassing themselves and the league with this crap. And wanting the NFL to show the players' union their books because they actually feel they should be making MORE when hundreds of thousands of people all over the country are struggling just to find a shit job that pays over a thousand a MONTH? Seriously, the players are in the wrong. Period. If they don't like what they're getting paid, they shouldn't have agreed to their fucking contracts in the first place. And god forbid, if some of the players are forced off their pedestals and finally start feeling the effects of the economy like every.other.person.in.the.fucking.country, it's about time. As if I, or anyone else in this country who doesn't own a different vehicle for every day of the week, should give a flying FUCK if some of these arrogant brats have to cut back on their caviar and big fucking mansion purchases.

*sigh* that felt good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Few players make tens of millions of dollars. 

Talk about getting overpaid, the owners are the overpaid fucks here. They make more than almost every contributing member of society makes and all they do is run a fucking team that plays a GAME.

Everyone is wrong in this situation. It's the definition of absurdity. When in doubt side with the guys that aren't billionaires because a billion dollars is an obscene amount of money. Hundreds of millions too since not every owner is a billionaire.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Few players make tens of millions of dollars.
> 
> Talk about getting overpaid, the owners are the overpaid fucks here. They make more than almost every contributing member of society makes and all they do is run a fucking team that plays a GAME.
> 
> Everyone is wrong in this situation. It's the definition of absurdity. When in doubt side with the guys that aren't billionaires because a billion dollars is an obscene amount of money. Hundreds of millions too since not every owner is a billionaire.


The owners don't just pay the players, they pay everyone. If its so easy, then why don't these idiots run their own teams?

The owners make most of their money through investment. That's how they made their millions. Then they invested millions in the team. People seem to forget the amoutn of money they paid to buy the teams that they have to earn back.

When does the CFL start? Fuck the NFL.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

We Are Legion said:


> I wonder if we'll see copy-cat leagues spring up this fall with players with funny names, like during the strike. :side:
> 
> Yeah they should actually. The players are ridiculously over-paid as it is. And they have the fucking nerve to whine about retirement benefits and medical coverage that even the common American can afford on a typical $40-$50 grand per year salary, all because the dumb fucking idiots can't invest TENS OF MILLIONS OF DOLLARS accordingly. Give me a fucking break. The players are embarrassing themselves and the league with this crap. And wanting the NFL to show the players' union their books because they actually feel they should be making MORE when hundreds of thousands of people all over the country are struggling just to find a shit job that pays over a thousand a MONTH? Seriously, the players are in the wrong. Period. If they don't like what they're getting paid, they shouldn't have agreed to their fucking contracts in the first place. And god forbid, if some of the players are forced off their pedestals and finally start feeling the effects of the economy like every.other.person.in.the.fucking.country, it's about time. As if I, or anyone else in this country who doesn't own a different vehicle for every day of the week, should give a flying FUCK if some of these arrogant brats have to cut back on their caviar and big fucking mansion purchases.
> 
> *sigh* that felt good.


I don't believe the players have ever asked to make more, they just wanted to keep it the way it was. I can see where you are coming from though. 

On most of the issues i can agree with the players(such as retirement stuff) but as far as revenue sharing, i couldn't care less.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> I don't believe the players have ever asked to make more, they just wanted to keep it the way it was. I can see where you are coming from though.
> 
> On most of the issues i can agree with the players(such as retirement stuff) but as far as revenue sharing, i couldn't care less.


Getting a pension is getting more money. Maybe if these idiots didn't buy 20 million dollar houses they wouldn't be broke a couple years out of the league.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

true.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> The owners don't just pay the players, they pay everyone. If its so easy, then why don't these idiots run their own teams?
> 
> The owners make most of their money through investment. That's how they made their millions. Then they invested millions in the team. People seem to forget the amoutn of money they paid to buy the teams that they have to earn back.
> 
> When does the CFL start? Fuck the NFL.


I'm not implying what the owners do is easy. Hats off to them for their success. My point is two groups of very well off people arguing over money is absurd. It's beyond ridiculous. I love football, but like the baseball strike in 94, I'm extremely bitter over this entire thing. Yes, the NFL is a multi-billion dollar business, but it's also a fucking game. Ultimately it doesn't exist without the fans and the fans are the biggest losers in this deal.

And these idiots don't run their own teams because they don't devote their lives to business. All they know for the most part is football. Yes, I realize what you said was a rhetorical question, but I answered it anyway.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'm not implying what the owners do is easy. Hats off to them for their success. My point is two groups of very well off people arguing over money is absurd. It's beyond ridiculous. I love football, but like the baseball strike in 94, I'm extremely bitter over this entire thing. Yes, the NFL is a multi-billion dollar business, but it's also a fucking game. Ultimately it doesn't exist without the fans and the fans are the biggest losers in this deal.
> 
> And these idiots don't run their own teams because they don't devote their lives to business. All they know for the most part is football. Yes, I realize what you said was a rhetorical question, but I answered it anyway.


The teams don't exist without the owners investing millions of dollars in a team to give people jobs. It doesn't even begin to exist for the fans without that.

Well your answer is ridiculous since these idiots get a free ride to some of the best colleges in the country that most don't even get considered for. If they want more money, or something to do without the game then they should have taken advantage of it.

I am on the owners side. They make the game possible. The players could be replaced and it would still be exciting. That's why people still watch college football, despite the decrease in overall talent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My answer is how it is. Few of these guys care about anything other than football. I'd agree that that itself is ridiculous, but I'm right regardless.

The NFL became successful for a lot of reasons. The owners aren't the sole reason. Businesses can't exist without customers. Businesses need workers to operate. It's a symbiotic type deal.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

What pisses me off is that Japan is in a state of desperation to rebuild their country and the NFL is more worried about how many millions they make. If they had any decency they would realize just how fortunate they are to have what they have. 

Professional sports is arguably the most selfish 'industry' in the world.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The NFL became successful for a lot of reasons. The owners aren't the sole reason. Businesses can't exist without customers. Businesses need workers to operate. It's a symbiotic type deal.


Truth.

This lockout won't last long imo. There is just too much money at stake for both parties, which will lead them to come to an agreement sooner rather than later.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

DH said:


> What pisses me off is that Japan is in a state of desperation to rebuild their country and the NFL is more worried about how many millions they make. If they had any decency they would realize just how fortunate they are to have what they have.
> 
> Professional sports is arguably the most selfish 'industry' in the world.


Every industry is selfish.

No if, and or buts about it.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> The teams don't exist without the owners investing millions of dollars in a team to give people jobs. It doesn't even begin to exist for the fans without that.
> 
> Well your answer is ridiculous since these idiots get a free ride to some of the best colleges in the country that most don't even get considered for. If they want more money, or something to do without the game then they should have taken advantage of it.
> 
> I am on the owners side. They make the game possible. The players could be replaced and it would still be exciting. That's why people still watch college football, despite the decrease in overall talent.


If your boss said you need to take a substantial pay cut what would you do?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

OnTheMoney said:


> If your boss said you need to take a substantial pay cut what would you do?


How many Americans have been laid off recently? So lots of people have experienced that.

I am a manager. I understand how it works. Most people would rather take a paycut than be fired. The NFL players don't understand that they are just as replaceable as anyone else. They should feel fortunate that they received a free education from prestigious universities despite being majority of morons, and paid millions to play a game every week for less than half a year.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> How many Americans have been laid off recently? So lots of people have experienced that.
> 
> I am a manager. I understand how it works. Most people would rather take a paycut than be fired. The NFL players don't understand that they are just as replaceable as anyone else. They should feel fortunate that they received a free education from prestigious universities despite being majority of morons, and paid millions to play a game every week for less than half a year.


You didn't answer my question.

I'll ask again ...

If your boss said you need to take a substantial pay cut what would you do?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

OnTheMoney said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> I'll ask again ...
> 
> If your boss said you need to take a substantial pay cut what would you do?


I'd have to accept it because you don't get a choice in the matter.

But that is completely irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I'd have to accept it because you don't get a choice in the matter.
> 
> But that is completely irrelevant to the discussion.


Wrong. Whether or not to take a significant pay cut is the essential issue in any discussion involving the players versus the owners.

Also, you wouldn't accept pay cut without wanting to know why, unless you were spineless. Not saying you are. I'm sure you'd want to know why and be given good cause. 

You absolutely have a choice in the matter, especially in the players' case. They were in a union to protect themselves. They disbanded to an association to further protect themselves. If they win their antitrust suits against the NFL and its owners they will have absolutely proven they have a choice in the matter.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

OnTheMoney said:


> Wrong. Whether or not to take a significant pay cut is the essential issue in any discussion involving the players versus the owners.
> 
> Also, you wouldn't accept pay cut without wanting to know why, unless you were spineless. Not saying you are. I'm sure you'd want to know why and be given good cause.
> 
> You absolutely have a choice in the matter, especially in the players' case. They were in a union to protect themselves. They disbanded to an association to further protect themselves. If they win their antitrust suits against the NFL and its owners they will have absolutely proven they have a choice in the matter.


Have you ever had a professional job? They'll cut your pay, lay you off, and give you some bullshit. And you'll like it because you want a good recommendation later on.

And no they have no leg to stand on. They disbanded their union because they have no fucking clue how a business works. Funny how no one ever mentions how much the owners have invested in their teams when talking about their profit.

Anyway, the proposal was to cut rookie salaries. Players that make jack shit right now. In other words, they aren't taking a paycut.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Have you ever had a professional job? They'll cut your pay, lay you off, and give you some bullshit. And you'll like it because you want a good recommendation later on.
> 
> And no they have no leg to stand on. They disbanded their union because they have no fucking clue how a business works. Funny how no one ever mentions how much the owners have invested in their teams when talking about their profit.
> 
> Anyway, the proposal was to cut rookie salaries. Players that make jack shit right now. In other words, they aren't taking a paycut.


I have had a professional job with an AC/Heating company straight out of high school. I worked full time to build money for college. I got laid off after 8 months of work, but I had a plan. I built money up to go to school and get a degree, and I'm a little over half way there in 2 years.


I know business and life is cutthroat at times, and I experienced it.

But I didn't roll over, play dead and say there is nothing I can do about it, because I had a plan. When I got laid off I already knew my next move.

As for the NFLPA, they know what they are doing. They have disbanded before in 1989. Antitrust suits beginning in 1989 eventually led to the NFL's adaption of free agency in 1993. The players won.

Fast-forward, the proposal was not to simply cut rookie salaries. It was much more than that.

If you want a breakdown of what the NFL wants you can check out my blog. If not, no sweat off my back. You can figure it out yourself or keep believing the proposal was to only cut rookie salaries.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Few players make tens of millions of dollars.
> 
> Talk about getting overpaid, the owners are the overpaid fucks here. They make more than almost every contributing member of society makes and all they do is run a fucking team that plays a GAME.
> 
> Everyone is wrong in this situation. It's the definition of absurdity. When in doubt side with the guys that aren't billionaires because a billion dollars is an obscene amount of money. Hundreds of millions too since not every owner is a billionaire.


Okay... there are SO many things wrong with this post...

I guess I'll start by saying WHO THE FUCK are you or any of us to say the OWNERS... the people who make OUR viewing experiences possible, let alone their players' friggin CAREERS possible, getting payed too much? Really... wtf. You're saying the players should make more because the owners are getting MUCH more? Well... no SHIT. That happens in every.single.line.of.business in the friggin WORLD. 

Bottom line... it's the OWNERS' businesses. The players don't dictate how much money they make, it's the OTHER way around. Period. And if the players don't fucking like their ridiculous sums of cash and luxurious life styles, seriously, get the fuck out. Be a fireman, be a fucking school teacher, and believe me, school teachers are being laid off at astounding rates all across the country and really have NEVER been compensated for the money they're worth. 

Some fucking guy catches a football and thinks he deserves retirement benefits because he's too fucking stupid to set, I dunno, a couple MILLION dollars aside for his golden years because he spent it all on clubs and luxury suites, fucking a 10 MILLION dollar mansion and 8 fucking sports cars? Go to fucking HELL. He should be thanking whatever god he worships he was fortunate enough to receive the luxury he did. 

And I know damn well not ALL NFL athletes makes tens of millions of dollars, but the highest-paid ones were the very FIRST ones to file law suites against the NFL a couple weeks ago. Most-notably Tom Brady. Tom Brady can eat a dick and choke on it as far as I'm concerned. 


TKOK™;9491308 said:


> I don't believe the players have ever asked to make more, they just wanted to keep it the way it was. I can see where you are coming from though.


No. The whole situation started because SOMEONE (probably an agent or something concerned with his own fucking greed), thought the NFL owed the players more money. I believe the revenue of the NFL is supposed to be distributed 10% towards the players, or something along those lines. The players want the NFL to show their books to the players' union because they think for some reason the NFL has been hiding something. And you know what... fuck them. Who cares. You're talking about people who have GREAT fucking lives here. We're not talking about grunt-level factory workers who make MAYBE $200 a week who can't afford to lose their jobs. 

I'm not opposed to labor unions normally. But when they pull shit like this, it gives the whole concept the mafia-ish reputation it fucking deserves. I agree whole-heartedly with labor unions protecting the very EMPLOYMENT of people within that union, but when they bitch and moan about money, it's always because the person heading that union wants more money as well. Always. Every single member of a union pays dues to their union. And I really don't think enough people understand this. 


DH said:


> What pisses me off is that Japan is in a state of desperation to rebuild their country and the NFL is more worried about how many millions they make. If they had any decency they would realize just how fortunate they are to have what they have.
> 
> Professional sports is arguably the most selfish 'industry' in the world.


Way to go. Way to fucking compare two situations that have absolutely NOTHING to do with one another. I mean, fuck... might as well throw in a complaint against Palastine and Israel for fighting over petty religious views while you're at it since it has about as much to do with the situation in Japan as NFL's issues. 

Might want to ponder over your stance a little more next time before you post such a dumb fucking statement.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

tl;dr

If you would pull your head out of your ass, maybe you'd see my point. But I suppose it's a little hard for you to comprehend so I'll let you continue to think that whining over millions of dollars is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Okay... there are SO many things wrong with this post...
> 
> I guess I'll start by saying WHO THE FUCK are you or any of us to say the OWNERS... the people who make OUR viewing experiences possible, let alone their players' friggin CAREERS possible, getting payed too much? Really... wtf. You're saying the players should make more because the owners are getting MUCH more? Well... no SHIT. That happens in every.single.line.of.business in the friggin WORLD.
> 
> ...


Brady is there to get the back of the guys that don't make the money he does. It's called solidarity whether you agree with it or not.

When did I ever say the players should make more? Here's a hint. Never.

I was pretty clear that both sides are fucktarded douchebags.

The owners didn't invent football. It's been around a long fucking time. They're capitalizing on its rise in popularity since the 70s. Good for them. They still make way too much for what they do, but that's the nature of how things are. They make so much money because Americans love this sport; we'd watch it even if the NFL didn't exist. It's uniquely American; it sells itself once rules were tweaked and people began to understand it.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DH said:


> tl;dr
> 
> If you would pull your head out of your ass, maybe you'd see my point. But I suppose it's a little hard for you to comprehend so I'll let you continue to think that whining over millions of dollars is perfectly acceptable.


Nah, I understood your point completely. NFL should be thankful for what they have because some huge fucking wave hit Japan. That's a load of shit, and a horrible analogy. It actually borders on the level of idiocy displayed by people who thought that tsunami was pay-back for Pearl Harbor. 

If you want to make a comparison the revenue NFL makes to some natural disaster that happens EVERYWHERE in the world every single year, throw up a Saints logo on your avatar ffs. But insinuating that certain financial disputes pail in comparison to completely separate world tragedies is about the most idiotic comparison you could possibly fabricate because goes absolutely without fucking saying. 

No SHIT the people in Japan are in peril. But why the NFL pisses you off because of it makes absolutely ZERO fucking sense.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

We Are Legion said:


> Okay... there are SO many things wrong with this post...
> 
> I guess I'll start by saying WHO THE FUCK are you or any of us to say the OWNERS... the people who make OUR viewing experiences possible, let alone their players' friggin CAREERS possible, getting payed too much? Really... wtf. You're saying the players should make more because the owners are getting MUCH more? Well... no SHIT. That happens in every.single.line.of.business in the friggin WORLD.
> 
> ...


I agree a natural disaster and the NFL's issues are two different situations entirely. I understand DH's point, but it's not relevant to the NFL's issues.

That aside, the owners agreed to pay the players a certain piece of the pie each year from 2006 until now, (or 2012 if they had not opted out of this deal).

Now, they want a larger piece of the pie, because they, the owners, either are trying to weasel out a little more dough or they fucked up their own business ventures in the last few years.

Honestly, I don't have sympathy for either side. I'll call each detail of this mess the way I see it.

If an owner didn't like the details of the CBA they agreed to in 2006 they should not have signed it.

If a player cannot spend reasonably and save wisely they only have one person to look at in the mirror.

Also, I don't have a problem with Tom Brady being a leader in the players' antitrust suit. Sure, he makes tens of millions and has a wife who makes a good bit, too. However, he is involved in leading the players for leverage purposes.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Brady is there to get the back of the guys that don't make the money he does. It's called solidarity whether you agree with it or not.
> 
> When did I ever say the players should make more? Here's a hint. Never.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's definitely a hint of money-mongering on behalf of the NFL owners by not wanting to show the players union their books. I'm practically convinced they've been holding out on them. What pisses me off, is why the players would even fucking care.

I mean, c'mon dude, this is friggin MILLIONS of dollars here. MILLIONS. Could you live the rest of your life on a "measly" MILLION dollars? I know for damn sure I could. 

There are people all over the world that work a hundred times harder than those NFL players and make about 1% of what they make because they aren't naturally gifted with those players' abilities. If even. So excuse me for not having really any sympathy whatsoever to their cause. 

The economy is still a little fucked right now. There haven't been any NFL players being laid off because of it. And now that they're facing a little cut-back, they want to STRIKE because of it? My friends were getting laid off from their jobs 3 years ago because of this economic recession. People who work their whole friggin WEEK just so they can go home and watch these assholes play a football game on national television. I'm not about to be sympathetic to a bunch of multi-millionaire crybabies who think their companies owe them more money. We share totally different political stances, but I don't even see how YOU could disagree with that logic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We Are Legion said:


> Yeah, there's definitely a hint of money-mongering on behalf of the NFL owners by not wanting to show the players union their books. I'm practically convinced they've been holding out on them. What pisses me off, is why the players would even fucking care.
> 
> I mean, c'mon dude, this is friggin MILLIONS of dollars here. MILLIONS. Could you live the rest of your life on a "measly" MILLION dollars? I know for damn sure I could.
> 
> ...


Now we agree. A pension is extremely ridiculous for workers that make millions. I _would_ like the NFL to give pensions to players that paved the way that are still living. Those guys didn't get the paychecks guys do now. Not sure how this could work though. As for the modern player? Fuck them. But the fuck the owners more.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

We Are Legion said:


> Yeah, there's definitely a hint of money-mongering on behalf of the NFL owners by not wanting to show the players union their books. I'm practically convinced they've been holding out on them. What pisses me off, is why the players would even fucking care.
> 
> I mean, c'mon dude, this is friggin MILLIONS of dollars here. MILLIONS. Could you live the rest of your life on a "measly" MILLION dollars? I know for damn sure I could.
> 
> ...


Some players, under the current, or, you know, expired CBA, would never have seen $1 million after 3 years. The average career is 3.6 years.

Some of these guys, well, most of em, are not making millions.

Those are the guys, in particular, that should care.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Right these are the guys that Tom Brady is leading the charge for.

Also unlike basketball and baseball, football players literally put their lives on the line every time they play a game. It's a dangerous sport. I'm pretty sure they get paid the least of the big 3 too. Yet the NFL almost assuredly makes numbers that dwarf both basketball and baseball.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Right these are the guys that Tom Brady is leading the charge for.
> 
> Also unlike basketball and baseball, football players literally put their lives on the line every time they play a game. It's a dangerous sport. I'm pretty sure they get paid the least of the big 3 too. Yet the NFL almost assuredly makes numbers that dwarf both basketball and baseball.


Nobody has died from a football injury in a long time, so I don't think it's fair to say they literally put their lives on the line.

Playing football and some long-term consequences may have contributed to their death long after football, but that is also their choice to play with the possibility of long-term consequences effecting their health and life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I meant paralysis. I think risking paralysis is putting one's life on the line. On field deaths have only been heat related in recent years, but anyone can die of heat stroke anywhere it's hot.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I meant paralysis. I think risking paralysis is putting one's life on the line. On field deaths have only been heat related in recent years, but anyone can die of heat stroke anywhere it's hot.


Still, it's not like these players are not protected on the field and do not have a choice to say enough is enough if they are not feeling well/injured.

Every player can pull the plug on practices and games at any time for any injury. Also, if a player is not feeling well or is injured and is afraid of losing their job as a result they can simply be listed as injured by team doctors and not be released.

ie: Jerome Bettis actually faked an injury before the Steelers' 2000 season. As an injured player he could not be released and stayed on the team.

We know the rest. He stayed on the team for five more, won a ring and is retired, never having been released.

As for paralysis and other injuries, well, it's part of the job. If a player considers the risk too big they should not play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree it's their choice; no one is forcing them to risk paralysis and dementia later in life.

I think you're missing my point though. Their risk is much greater than the risk taken while playing basketball and baseball. NFL players get paid less than these guys, yet I'm pretty sure the NFL makes a shit ton more money than the NBA or MLB. If we're going to pay these players large amounts of money, the money should go to the guys that generate more revenue and also take a higher risk to their health.

What should and what is rarely is the same though of course.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I agree it's their choice; no one is forcing them to risk paralysis and dementia later in life.
> 
> I think you're missing my point though. Their risk is much greater than the risk taken while playing basketball and baseball. NFL players get paid less than these guys, yet I'm pretty sure the NFL makes a shit ton more money than the NBA or MLB. If we're going to pay these players large amounts of money, the money should go to the guys that generate more revenue and also take a higher risk to their health.
> 
> What should and what is rarely is the same though of course.


Sure, we agree on the first point.

However, the risk players take in the NBA and MLB compared to NFL players, imo, should not carry weight in this discussion, because it is not even a topic that will arise in the courts or at the negotiating table for the NFL.

If the players, owners, Goodell, Smith and Judge Doty won't be comparing NFL players' risks to that of an MLB or NBA player I see no point in us, the fans, discussing it either.

But if we are going to compare risks, well ...

Yes, NFL players could be paralyzed. MLB players could be hit in the head with a 95 MPH fastball. NBA players could tear the knees apart before their rookie contracts expire.

All of these are different and unrelated risks, though, so I don't see how one can be reasonably used to support or thwart any topic regarding the NFL's current issues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fair enough, risk won't come up in the talks. I wasn't really implying it would though. I didn't mean to at least, just giving my opinion on the matter. I do think it's a fact that an NFL player runs far greater risk than the other two though.

NFL players do or do not get paid less on average than MLB and NBA players? Doesn't the NFL make more money than both the other two? Seems like NFL players are getting a raw deal if this is the case.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Fair enough, risk won't come up in the talks. I wasn't really implying it would though. I didn't mean to at least, just giving my opinion on the matter.
> 
> NFL players do or do not get paid less on average than MLB and NBA players? Doesn't the NFL make more money than both the other two? Seems like NFL players are getting a raw deal if this is the case.


Yes, the NFL does make the most money of any other sport in the U.S.

The NFL's total revenue in 2010 is approximately $9 billion.
MLB: $7 billion
NBA: guessing between $4-5 billion
NHL: guessing between $3-4 billion

NFL players also make the lowest average salary, which would be (maximum) somewhere between $1.2 - $1.25 million per year if the latest CBA deal were intact.

At the same time, each NFL team has 53 players plus 7-10 practice squad guys to pay each year. 
MLB: 25
NBA: 10-15
NHL: 23

NFL salaries are lower simply because there are more pros to be paid than the other major sports.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL has need of more reserves due to high injury rate I'd have to assume. That and more players are on the field actually playing than any other sport. 

That is still a good point as to why they get paid less on average. Really part of what it is is that baseball players get paid too much. Irrelevant I know.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> The NFL has need of more reserves due to high injury rate I'd have to assume. That and more players are on the field actually playing than any other sport.
> 
> That is still a good point as to why they get paid less on average. Really part of what it is is that baseball players get paid too much. Irrelevant I know.


I wouldn't say anyone is getting overpaid.

It's simply all supply and demand.

Hundreds of thousands, or, well, millions of fans shovel out their money for every sport.

TV networks pay billions to air certain sports.

If that means some players get paid tens of millions, well, they are just part of the supply and demand chain.

If fans are willing to pay their money and if owners are willing to sign players to large contracts, imo, the player earned it.

Fwiw, basketball players make the most on average. I cannot recall the figure, but NBA players make the most on average, partly due to having the lowest number of players on a roster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I understand all that, I'm just saying they're overpaid from atop my Ivory Tower is all.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Yeah I understand all that, I'm just saying they're overpaid from atop my Ivory Tower is all.


Fair point.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

God Warren Moon is such an idiot. Playing the race card as to why Cam Newton isn't thought highly of.

I'm sure it has nothing to do with is intelligence, and dumbass behavior.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moon is still bitter he didn't get the respect he deserved way back when and was "banished" to the Canadian league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like Big Ben is going to have a woman to keep him in line now. He'll be good from now on guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The judge has forced mediation. That's great, now they should get something done before the draft.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

JM said:


> Looks like Big Ben is going to have a woman to keep him in line now. He'll be good from now on guys.


Fool me once..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JaMarcus Russell was fired by his LIFE COACH. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's not only the biggest bust in NFL history, but he's up there for biggest busts in life now.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Chiefs with one MNF game at home, one MNF game on the road and a SNF game at home.

Hell yeah!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bears/Bucs in london this year, I might go.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

They're shipping the Bucs over to London again? 

Not that the schedule matters.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even though Dallas desperately needs an upgrade on the O-line, I'm hoping against hope the Cowboys pick Mark Ingram.

After Ingram, assuming he's even there at 9 (which I think is quite possible), draft O-line and secondary.

Patrick Peterson is the guy I'd want more than anyone, but that's a pipe dream.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ingram will obviously be there at 9. Shit, he might even fall into the 2nd. New England will pick him up with one of their picks, imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't see his combine. Only seen the dude play. Being injured is his biggest drawback. Fuck speed (it doesn't hurt though of course). You don't need speed from the RB position. Toughness and vision are most important.

Looks like Dallas seems to be set on taking offensive linemen in this draft. I'm not opposed to this. My irrational superstition just sees Emmitt Smith in Mark Ingram.

You think Carolina is going to take Cam Newton?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe they will, but I'm personally hoping for Marcell Dareus or AJ Green, if Carolina does indeed decide to trade Steve Smith once the lockout is up.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Bears need help on the D-line, and in their secondary. I also would like to see them get a big-play WR, but I Don't see any out in the draft that could make an immediate impact, or in the FA market if and when that starts again. 

Is it also me or did the league not have a contingency plan in the event the lockout stay wasn't allowed? Some teams gave their players the run of the place, some only part of the playground, others still kept their doors locked. It's almost as if they're saying "fuck you" to the court system. That doesn't bode well for them if they defy a judges' order.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bengals need a new franchise. 

Detroit looks at the Bengals and they laugh.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Come on...Bengals > Cardinals.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm on the fence. I don't know if I really want Chad Henne starting at quarterback for the Dolphins but I definitely don't want Ryan Mallet. I would be okay with picking up Mark Ingram. On the fence about Pouncey as well. Being a Florida Gator fan I know he's not worth a 1st round pick but we do need interior help. The only way I want Pouncey is if we some how acquire DeAngelo Williams. 

So excited but yet so stressed!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Come on...Bengals > Cardinals.


*The Cardinals were one defensive stop away from winning the SB a couple years ago. The Bengals were one defensive stop away from limiting the Bills to only 44 points. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Cardinals were one defensive stop away from winning the SB a couple years ago. The Bengals were one defensive stop away from limiting the Bills to only 44 points. *


The Bengals could've won the Super Bowl back in 88. Too bad they were playing the Niners.

Ok what about Bengals > Jaguars.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> The Bengals could've won the Super Bowl back in 88. Too bad they were playing the Niners.
> 
> Ok what about Bengals > Jaguars.


*Meh, I don't know about that one. 

Bengals > Panthers but only by six points.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What has Jax ever done? NOTHING. The Panthers almost won a Super Bowl at one time. I'm talking big here now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> What has Jax ever done? NOTHING. The Panthers almost won a Super Bowl at one time. I'm talking big here now.


*Good point. The Panthers have almost won as many Superbowls as the Bengals have almost won. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Plus Cris Collinsworth was a Bengal...wait, that doesn't help my case.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope Patrick Peterson falls into the 49ers laps at #7. We need help in the secondary more as they got torched a lot last year. If not him, we can go with a LB or DE. Getting a QB can happen in the later rounds.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Von Miller or Marcell Dareus for me please (Broncos)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope the Bengals use their first draft pick on the spirit/ghost of Jack Tatum.*


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone think the Panthers are going to run the clock down with their first pick even though they know who they want...?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Would assume they will since every team does. The Bills and Broncos probably know their pick too and will still run the clock down too.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Anyone think the Panthers are going to run the clock down with their first pick even though they know who they want...?


Yeah it's basally common practice due to teams taking calls for late trade offers.

I lost for watching ESPN draft coverage for all these years,I'm watching a stream of the NFL network and it seems already light years better lol. Why is Pete Carrol still doing these draft clues....If he has a bad season I can see some people blaming his focus on social media instead of the draft as a down fall.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Von Miller plz.

Robert Ayers isn't working out.

Dareus/Petersen as secondary options.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hey MetalX remember when you drafted Jarvis Moss. Good times. Also Jim Harbaugh, I'm begging you man, no Blaine Gabbert.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm just hoping we give Tebow a chance next year, instead of drafting another QB.

I don't want a QB this year.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

I've decided that I would like Mark Ingram in this year's draft. Lets make it happen Dolphins!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Just found out that DT's last name is pronounced legit. I love him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Von Miller it is.

We should have a decent pass rush next season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like the Browns decided that Peyton Hillis making the Madden cover was enough success for next year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It would be funny if the Vikings miss their draft pick....again.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Von Miller to Denver makes no sense.



CM Dealer said:


> Just found out that DT's last name is pronounced legit. I love him.


Nah, it's pronounced Lee-Jit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn the Lions have a horrifying interior D-Line now.

Never saw Tyron Smith play. I hope he's the badass we need on the O-Line. Fuck you NO.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit. Illinois announcers have been saying his name wrong for three years. Wow. They've always said it like 'legit', but I just saw an interview where he said 'leegit'. He just went along with the (too) Legit (to quit) thing for the fans. That makes him even more awesome that he allowed that for three years. 

Glad he went to a team I don't hate. Yay Chargers. They should be excited to have him ... but he's not really a 3-4 DT ... so we'll see how they use him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, thank you New Yorkers and everyone else for booing Goodell.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

New Orleans owned this draft. Perfect pass rusher to accompany Will Smith up front + Ingram. Here's the catch 22: you give up a 1st next year and a 2nd this year. As an organization, you are now investing a lot in him. Bush would be a nice change of pace, complimentary back to spell Ingram but they need to get as much value out of them that they can. That might mean Pierre Thomas, Bush, or Ivory are expendable now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that said. fuck the jets/giants.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Atlanta made a really poor choice in trading up for Jones, imo. Also, very surprised Bowers fell out of the 1st. I knew he would fall, but I thought to the Bucs would be as far as it would be.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

his knee must be worse than the media has been portraying.

talking to my mizzou buddy, he informs me that Aldon Smith is a playmaking beast, and that I should be ecstatic. nice!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. Falcons overspent for Jones. I think he'll be a solid receiver, but it cost them a lot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Holy shit. Illinois announcers have been saying his name wrong for three years. Wow. They've always said it like 'legit', but I just saw an interview where he said 'leegit'. He just went along with the (too) Legit (to quit) thing for the fans. That makes him even more awesome that he allowed that for three years.
> 
> Glad he went to a team I don't hate. Yay Chargers. They should be excited to have him ... but he's not really a 3-4 DT ... so we'll see how they use him.


*

Well at least he didn't change his last name's pronunciation so it would rhyme with Heisman. 

*


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

how about that Canadian who got drafted in the 1st round? 

How about them apples


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Agreed. Falcons overspent for Jones. I think he'll be a solid receiver, but it cost them a lot.





WWF said:


> Atlanta made a really poor choice in trading up for Jones, imo. Also, very surprised Bowers fell out of the 1st. I knew he would fall, but I thought to the Bucs would be as far as it would be.


Here's my take.

Yes, it was expensive. The picks when you look at them though are mid rounders, and we still have this year's 3rd, 5th, 6th, and 3 7th rounders. Next year we'll be without our 1st and 4th, but TD has seemed to have turned mid rounders since he took over into good players. It is a lot, but I'm content with what we have now (plus, if the Falcons do well next year, it'll be a late 1st round pick anyways.) So I'm not concerned on that front. But right now (well obviously post-draft) one of our needs is WR considering the lack of weapons the offense has. Michael Jenkins isn't very good, Harry Douglas is coming off of a torn ACL so he's still getting into it, Gonzalez declined harder than a lot of people thought he would, and the others aren't that great. So, I'll trust Dimitroff's judgment here on this bold move because it's something that had to be done. 

Jones is a stud, so I'm happy they picked him. Although personally I would have enjoyed A.J. Green more but Julio has tremendous upside. Played most of the year with a broken hand last year so that's where the "drops" subject's been coming up and I have no doubt he'll shake it at full strength. He's been quoted as saying he loves to block and that if he has to block all game he'll do it. Gotta love the guy saying he'll do those things since you don't normally see WR's saying that. If he backs up everything he talks and brings this work ethic into camps and performs at a high level during the season, the offense is going to be pretty explosive. Matt had to be grinning ear to ear.

With that said, hopefully we sign a free agent defensive end (whenever the hell free agency starts) who can rush the passer. That to me is the main need because aside from Abe, nobody can really do that. Watching the Saints MNF game last year was painful because nobody knew how to bring down Brees. Biermann is good but someone rotating with him on that side of the defense is something that more than likely is now necessary. Preferably someone like Charles Johnson, Ray Edwards, or Mathias Kiwanuka, considering the DE depth is already gone in the draft (and to be honest would have been gone by the time #27 came around though I wouldn't have minded Cam Heyward too much). A COP back and a nickel CB are also targets I don't think TD & Co. should ignore in the draft, and some OL depth and I suppose more DL depth wouldn't be bad either.

All in for Atlanta.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Pretty happy with the draft pick of Adrian Clayborn.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

And I'm definitely happy with the draft pick of Castonzo.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mike pouncey should give his signing bonus to his brother


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I have no doubt that Jones will be a very good WR, but I just don't believe he is worth so much. There's good receivers throughout the entire draft.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Von Miller it is.
> 
> We should have a decent pass rush next season.


I hope so, Lord knows we need one.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> mike pouncey should give his signing bonus to his brother


As a Dolphins fan i'm still scratching my head but if we get Andrew Luck next year than all is forgiven.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Titans and Lions were big winners the first day of the draft with the Vikings being the biggest loser.

Say what you will but Locker will end up being the best QB from this draft. His accuracy needs some work, but that can be fixed. Also remember that his team in Washington was awful minus the RBs. He's got Britt and CJ to work with so he'll turn out just fine. Titans took him a little high considering they probably could have traded down a few spots to get him, but still a damn fine pick. I told my friend, who's a Titans fan, in a perfect world they would have drafted Fairley then traded back into the first round to get Locker.

Lions D-Line is scary as fuck if Fairley lives up to his potential.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Lions D-Line is scary as fuck if Fairley lives up to his potential.


I wouldn't like to try to run through it, I'm sure Adrian Peterson isn't too happy about it either.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WWF said:


> I have no doubt that Jones will be a very good WR, but I just don't believe he is worth so much. There's good receivers throughout the entire draft.


It is quite a lot, and there are good receivers. But when you look at talent Julio's up there and compared to others (Jon Baldwin, Torrey Smith, Leonard Hankerson, etc) there IS the drop off. Don't doubt all of them will be good though. But I'm satisfied. Hopefully it pans out is all I'm saying and I can see why they did it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> As a Dolphins fan i'm still scratching my head but if we get Andrew Luck next year than all is forgiven.


...Which they won't.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Speaking of next year's draft, if there's no season, how is the draft order determined?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JBWinner said:


> Jones is a stud, so I'm happy they picked him. Although personally I would have enjoyed A.J. Green more but Julio has tremendous upside. Played most of the year with a broken hand last year so that's where the "drops" subject's been coming up and I have no doubt he'll shake it at full strength. He's been quoted as saying *he loves to block* and that if he has to block all game he'll do it. Gotta love the guy saying he'll do those things since you don't normally see WR's saying that. If he backs up everything he talks and brings this work ethic into camps and performs at a high level during the season, the offense is going to be pretty explosive. Matt had to be grinning ear to ear.


Not only does he love to block, but I watched a lot of Bama games and the dude gets after it when blocking, far more than what I saw from AJ Green. I still say Green and Jones are very similar, with Jones being the better blocker (Green has his advantages too). Give me the player with big play potential that also blocks like a demon. Sometimes that extra sustained block will pop off a huge run.

As you said Atlanta feels this is one of the final pieces. They were close last year. The thing is, WR don't often make a big impact their rookie year. Dez Bryant was an exception last year, and I think Calvin Johnson was also pretty damn good. Obviously Randy Moss was great too. Green and Jones might be this type of player. So basically Jones needs to justify this move with his play on the field.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Speaking of next year's draft, if there's no season, how is the draft order determined?


I'm going to assume it's probably the same way the NHL handled their draft post-lockout.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Carolina fucked up IMO. I think Newton's gonna be a big bust.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> As a Dolphins fan i'm still scratching my head but if we get Andrew Luck next year than all is forgiven.


Why are you left with a bad taste in your mouth? Pouncey is going to provide stability for the next dozen years. And Miami wont finish with the worst record.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Rahim Moore looks like a good guy.

Hope he pulls through we obviously need a young safety.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so the lockout is back on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah PK, this shit is going to drag on for a long time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i don't feel like watching the draft anymore now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Rahim Moore looks like a good guy.
> 
> Hope he pulls through we obviously need a young safety.


Pains me to say this but Dawkins is finished. 

Watch out for the Bucs. Defensive line potential much like the Tony Dungy days with Sapp, Booger, and Rice. This time McCoy, Price, Clayborne, and Bowers seem to be the future. They needed a remedy for their inept pass rushing abilities (30th in NFL in sacks).


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> I wouldn't like to try to run through it, I'm sure Adrian Peterson isn't too happy about it either.


This. As a Bears fan, this is scary to see come to fruition.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if Goodell has a bulletproof vest under his suit tonight. They don't realize or don't care that they are pissing off a number of fans and this won't help them if this stretches out into the fall. This idea that everyone will blindly come running back like lemmings over the cliff to watch the NFL is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

idk why Goodell is still alive.


----------



## cumonsteph (Dec 16, 2005)

sad that the lc has lasted this long


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Green Bay needs another OLB opposite Clay 'the legend' Matthews, a five technique DE to replace Jenkins and special teams help as far as returner and coverage. Nice to not have a ton of needs though. Impressed with the Lions draft so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals get Andy Dalton out of TCU. I don't know about this guy very much. 

I know TCU was awesome but is the guy an NFL type QB? *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Dalton is a gamer. Smart, seasoned, and a winner. Accuracy and decision making is what he does well. Average arm (in terms of slinging it down the field).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dalton is a good pick for the Bengals. He impressed me every time I watched TCU, which was often.

I'm on the fence about DeMarco Murray for Dallas. He's an amazing athlete, and is incredible in the open field, but there are much tighter spaces in the NFL since everyone is so damn fast. If this gets Barber out of the backfield though it'll be a good thing. Barber was solid a few years ago, but he just can't do the job anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But he's a ginger.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's true. The man obviously has no soul.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

WWF said:


> But he's a ginger.


Done alright for himself though, see his bird on that Skype footage? :yum:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

steelers finally went w/ a cb


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm loving the Titans draft as a whole right now. They're looking like huge winners.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

McClain and Fua are good picks. Wanted Kendrick Ellis w/ the compensatory pick, the the Jets took him like 3 picks ahead. *******.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Saints and Bills rank highly, in my view. Both did a good job getting quality players that can immediately contribute.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tampa's KILLING it so far, imo. Got tremendous value with their picks of Bowers & Foster, both players who can start immediately. Clayborn, I've been iffy on for quite a while now, but we'll see what he can do.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah. I mentioned them earlier. We'll see what type of "value" they get out of Da'Quan Bowers. How shitty would it be if he had microfacture surgery and is only a shell of what he once was? If it turns out that the arthroscopic surgery and the scope fix his knee issue, then he very well may be the steal of the draft.

I liked him all along. Reminds me of a less dominant Julius Peppers - he's that athletic.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't like the Pats draft at all. One of those years where trading over and over hasn't helped them at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sione Fua, DT, Carolina Panthers


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

my tampa bay bucs is doing that damn thing. That is EXACTLY what they needs. Now need a speed RB to compliment Blount.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm _ok_ with what my Cowboys are doing so far in this draft. Tyron Smith in the 1st was the smart choice. I'm not sure about DeMarco Murray, it seems like he's got a lot of potential to be a high impact player, but it depends on how many plays he'll get. Bruce Carter I didn't know who he was, but middle linebacker's a need and if Rob Ryan thinks he'll fit in the system I trust my d coordinator's choice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Carter and Murray have injury issues. If they can play and not get hurt all the time they'll contribute. I think both are gambles.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

i like what miami have done so far. Pouncey & Thomas.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> I don't like the Pats draft at all. One of those years where trading over and over hasn't helped them at all.


explain this. they got 2 starters and a rb who will play a lot in their first 3 picks and have 2 1s and 2 2s for next year


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man im so pumped about the potential of the Bucs D, potential wise they are looking FILTHY.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone root for the closest team to them geographically anymore?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I am a Lions fan from Michigan, FF.

As for my Lions, I liked what they've done so far. Fairley was a steal at 13 and will help hide their holes at CB, Young will (hopefully) give them that dynamic third receiver that can stretch the field, like they thought Derrick Williams could've doe (but didn't). I would've liked Brandon Harris instead of Leshoure at 57, but they did fill in another hole with a RB that can take 20+ blows game, because Best just isn't built like that. He's a skatback who's more of a Reggie Bush type.

With that said, with us only having two more picks, I'd like a LB adressed and a CB. Also, Mayhew must be gunning on landing at least 2 starting capable players in FA, because otherwise I think Harris would've beenthe right pick at 57.

Overall, I'm happy with what we've done, and would give us a B+ so far in the draft. We've made some moves to get the guys we've wanted, but it would've been nice to get a few extra picks here late instead of a 5th and 7th.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I think closest to me geographically is New England, but that's thousands of miles away.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> explain this. they got 2 starters and a rb who will play a lot in their first 3 picks and have 2 1s and 2 2s for next year


They wasted 3 picks, two on RBs and one on a QB. Yeah, they got the Saints 1st rounder next year, but logically they should have just taken Ingram instead of using 2 picks on RBs. They could have addressed other holes with those 2 picks. The Mallet pick is a waste as well. For a team that loves to trade down and accumulate picks, they could have traded down to a team that would want to take a chance on Mallet. Brady isn't retiring anytime soon so this kid will be riding the bench for 5 years or more and by then the Pats will have moved on to another successor. 

Their other picks were good, but they wasted those 3 picks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Father Flex said:


> Does anyone root for the closest team to them geographically anymore?


This place does confuse me with team affiliations for sure. A few are UK'ers so it's understandable.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to find a new team to cheer for. I refuse to cheer for Scam Newton, and his POS father.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But he's an ENTERTAINER and an ICON.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Falcons just got Jacquizz Rodgers. Happy about that one and he'll definitely be our COP back.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> This place does confuse me with team affiliations for sure. A few are UK'ers so it's understandable.


Right? Me too. So far I've seen:

-A New Yorker worshipping the Falcons.
-Somebody from Florida supporting the Panthers.
-A person from Orange County hyping the Bucs as if it was his job.
-South Carolina citizen rooting for the Cowboys.

No hate... just... curious on where/how all these loyalties are formed. Or even more so the pattern of support from fans in modern day sports.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just hate all of the Florida teams. Don't quite remember how I became a Carolina fan...Just gradually gravitated toward them, I suppose.

I'm a fan of Florida teams in every other sport, though (Magic/Rays/Miami Hurricanes). Suppose that makes my Carolina fandom even more peculiar.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Like I said, not calling anyone out (want to make that clear). Just found it interesting. Most fans are drawn to their team based on geography or their location. Atypically, you rarely see fans deviate from their local/regional market.

Nowadays, that isn't the case. I think most of that is part of the 21st century and the phenomenal advancements in technology. Fascinated by the evolution of sports' fans.

EDIT:

Referring to most 'older' fans or sports fans from the 80's or 90's. Didn't make that clear. ~_~


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> But he's an ENTERTAINER and an ICON.


He's all the criminal of Vick, and less of the talent.

Flex- I am a Panther fan since the beginning. I liked Penn State football (rather local). Kerry Collins was there QB. He got drafted by Carolina. I bought his jersey, and started rooting for him. I became invested in them more than the Redskins.

I still hope the Redskins win, but I can laugh at how they blow it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, you're saying stealing a laptop is equal to killing hundreds of dogs? And Cam is 10x better than Vick was coming out of college.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cam is more highly thought of than Vick in nearly all aspects of being a QB from what I can tell. Watching him in college, he impressed me far more than Vick did.

It's been a decade since Vick was drafted. It's entirely possible I'm not remembering right.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> So, you're saying stealing a laptop is equal to killing hundreds of dogs? And Cam is 10x better than Vick was coming out of college.


He's done a lot more than stealing laptops.

Vick didn't kill hundreds of dogs.

No, he was not. Vick ran the 40 in over .2 faster. He also cuts better, has a stronger arm, and not as dumb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

40 yard speeds are pointless for QBs. Cam is bigger. Vick was considered dumb from what I remember. Using that won't work.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> 40 yard speeds are pointless for QBs. Cam is bigger. Vick was considered dumb from what I remember. Using that won't work.


When you are a running QB with no accuracy and inability to read a defense it is important. 

Not to mention Vick has better footwork.

Doesn't matter cause Newton will never do shit in the NFL. He can't handle the media, can't call plays, and has always taken the easy way out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Footwork is key. That does matter. Vick does have better feet and his football IQ has vastly improved since his return. He was terrible mentally starting out though.

Cam outran Patrick Peterson for a TD in an actual game. Peterson was kinda flat footed while Cam burst ahead though. It's not like Cam is slow. Bottom line, I think we'd agree that a QB needs to make plays with his mind and arm.

I am with you in thinking that Cam Newton won't amount to much. QBs on top of the world entering the NFL rarely do well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Father Flex said:


> Right? Me too. So far I've seen:
> 
> -A New Yorker worshipping the Falcons.
> -Somebody from Florida supporting the Panthers.
> ...


add me too.

I live on the Illinois/Wisconsin border, and cheer for the 49ers. 

Been a fan of them since the 98 wild card game where T.O made that catch against the Packers. At the time, my best friends were Packer fans and talked a big game regarding the Packers. So that catch shut them up. Because of that, I started to cheer for the 49ers. BEen with them since.

With the expansion of NFL Sunday Ticket and streams, watching the 49ers is a lot easier than before. It doesn't handcuff you to your regional teams.

That said, I have lots of friends who are Bears/Packers fans. Thus, I kinda like both team and I like to see them do well. So, if the 49ers aren't winning the Super Bowl... I would like to see the Bears or Packers do it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> When you are a running QB with no accuracy and inability to read a defense it is important.
> 
> Not to mention Vick has better footwork.
> 
> Doesn't matter cause Newton will never do shit in the NFL. He can't handle the media, can't call plays, and has always taken the easy way out.


I don't see what you're getting at. No shit Vick has better footwork, he's an 8 year NFL veteran. Cam is undoubtedly a better Quarterback than Vick was in college. I don't get the no accuracy statement, considering he's got decent accuracy. Much better than Mike's was, at least. Hell, Vick's accuracy has been complete garbage his whole career. It was only this season when it improved to an acceptable percentage. Reading a defense, calling plays and setting the coverage is obviously something he has to work on, but everybody knows that. He came from a spread, as did many other QBs in this draft, where you didn't have to do that. As for the media, what are you talking about? He's handled the media masterfully.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Father Flex said:


> Right? Me too. So far I've seen:
> 
> -A New Yorker worshipping the Falcons.
> -Somebody from Florida supporting the Panthers.
> ...


I was really into the state of Florida when i was younger & the cool logo sure did pull me in, in my younger days


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> I was really into the state of Florida when i was younger & the cool logo sure did pull me in, in my younger days


Thoughts on the old cream-cicle uniforms? What about that old logo?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> I don't see what you're getting at. No shit Vick has better footwork, he's an 8 year NFL veteran. Cam is undoubtedly a better Quarterback than Vick was in college. I don't get the no accuracy statement, considering he's got decent accuracy. Much better than Mike's was, at least. Hell, Vick's accuracy has been complete garbage his whole career. It was only this season when it improved to an acceptable percentage. Reading a defense, calling plays and setting the coverage is obviously something he has to work on, but everybody knows that. He came from a spread, as did many other QBs in this draft, where you didn't have to do that. As for the media, what are you talking about? He's handled the media masterfully.


Vick's accuracy didn't suck when he started, his receivers did. Pearless Price? Vick even made him look good at the time.

I can argue all you want. Till he's on the field it won't matter. He's still a wannabe convict that keeps getting breaks. It's going to catch up with him. I'd imagine when he's referred to as Ryan Leaf version 2.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Thoughts on the old cream-cicle uniforms? What about that old logo?


Everything about the old Bucs was AWFUL.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hater.

those uniforms were awesome.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well more for you then 

Was watching the draft right now & a guy i went to high school with just got drafted by the Denver Broncos, TE Virgil Green.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I likd the Bears draft...I am especially stoked with them picking Carimi. That could shore up the OL nicely for the Bears. I've had first-hand experience watching him roll over Big Ten defenders.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty pleased with the Packers picks, especially Derek Sherrod and D.J. Williams. Finley will have some good competition for TE next season with D.J.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Best drafting teams: 1) Texans (A) ; 2) Saints (A) ; 3) Bucs (A) ; 4) Bengals (B+) ; 5) Lions (B+)

--------------------------

*Texans:* Houston has the luxury of adding more pass rush and stout defenders to already good front 7 in 3-4. Watt and Reed = starters, Harris helps leagues worst pass defense. Reed enhanced his stock the most at the combine.

*Saints:* The Saints did most of their damage in the 1st round with Jordan and Ingram. Added a great 4-3 DE and a potential leading rusher. A major ingredient to their Super Bowl season was the running game. Already have one of the NFL's best O-Line's, now you have a cornerstone RB. Jordan will help Will Smith immensely.

*Bucs:* Tampa Bay sured up their defense. Now have defensive line of the future (McCoy, Bowers, Clayborne, Price). Got leading NCAA tackler (Foster) in round 3 from Washington who may be the heir apparent to Barrett Ruud. Bowers is the key to the draft. Either comes out motivated to debunk all the skeptics or he will pan out to be a big waste of a high draft pick. Still think he was well worth the pick and should have been selected much earlier.

*Bengals:* Overall, the best thing about Cinci was they turn over a new leaf. Bye bye players who don't want to play. Hello, AJ Green and Andy Dalton. They didn't add slouches. In fact, they drafted the #1 WR (and the #2 overall prospect on Kiper's big board) along with the QB who many scouts regard as the most "ready" QB product in the 2011 draft.

*Lions:* And the Lions manage to steal the best DT in the draft (IMO). Suh/Fairley will cause nightmares. Loushere compliments Best well (and will probably be the starter in due time). That's a very dangerous backfield duo. Titus Young will be a great Special Teams ace. Potentially a good slot receiver. If nothing else, adds 4.3 speed to the receiving corps. They did need to address the offensive line and they didn't.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Browns raping the Falcons was the highlight of the draft for me. That and the Eagles and Pats swapping picks just for the lulz.

And Cam Newton will be a good QB eventually. He just won't be a great one. I bet he'll be a better running QB than Locker and Tebow and Vince Young, if nothing else. And he'll be more durable than Vick.

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Vikings picking Christian Ponder. They really are hell bent on being average.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Vick's accuracy didn't suck when he started, his receivers did. Pearless Price? Vick even made him look good at the time.
> 
> I can argue all you want. Till he's on the field it won't matter. He's still a wannabe convict that keeps getting breaks. It's going to catch up with him. I'd imagine when he's referred to as Ryan Leaf version 2.


I thought Ryan Leaf 2.0 was JaMarcus Russell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shock said:


> Pretty pleased with the Packers picks, especially Derek Sherrod and D.J. Williams. Finley will have some good competition for TE next season with D.J.


Only if Finley doesn't recover fully from his injury. 



I still can't believe the Lions got Fairley. Fairley won't dominate like Suh, but he'll cause serious problems since Suh will be eating (and beating) double teams constantly. If that QB can just stay healthy, Detroit will fuck some people up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Vick as Leaf Version 2.0? :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one's said Vick is Leaf 2.0. ItsWhatIDo was referring to Cam Newton.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

3.0


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ravens stay finding shit to bitch about. one botched trade ruins the bears legacy according to them.

i wish another 0-16 season on the dolphins.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Jimmy Clausen said he wasn't giving up #2 for Newton. :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Jimmy...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> ravens stay finding shit to bitch about. one botched trade ruins the bears legacy according to them.
> 
> i wish another 0-16 season on the dolphins.


I agree about the Dolphins.



-Mystery- said:


> Jimmy Clausen said he wasn't giving up #2 for Newton. :lmao


No he didn't, he said "We'll see what happens." I don't see what's funny about that, either. I'd hope he doesn't wear #2, anyway. Share a number with JaMarcus Russell? No sir.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> I agree about the Dolphins.
> 
> 
> 
> No he didn't, he said "We'll see what happens." I don't see what's funny about that, either. I'd hope he doesn't wear #2, anyway. *Share a number with JaMarcus Russell?* No sir.


Would be some very fitting foreshadowing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe wearing #1 would be more fitting, as far as foreshadowing goes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> ravens stay finding shit to bitch about. *one botched trade ruins the bears legacy according to them.
> *
> i wish another 0-16 season on the dolphins.


Elaborate please IMPULSE.

Jimmy Clausen needs to be punched repeatedly. In the face.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree, it'd make him look like less of an ostrich.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Elaborate please IMPULSE.
> 
> Jimmy Clausen needs to be punched repeatedly. In the face.


http://content.usatoday.com/communities/thehuddle/post/2011/04/ravens-owner-bears-stain-their-great-legacy-with-botched-trade-fallout/1?csp=34sports&dlvrit=110938

owner said this


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

We would pick Mark Sanchez's butt buddy. I love the Wilkerson pick though and Powell. Ellis will be good if he doesn't get locked up. Jenkins is done as a Jet now I'd assume.
The cardinals are going to be SCARY this year if they can get a QB. A secondary of Peterson, Rhodes, Wilson, & Rodgers-Cromartie is scary.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ellis is facing 20 years


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> The cardinals are going to be SCARY this year if they can get a QB. A secondary of Peterson, Rhodes, Wilson, & Rodgers-Cromartie is scary.


They've supposedly got a 'preliminary agreement' with Marc Bulger.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

@Impulse, I know, but there is talk he will just get time after the season.
@WWF, LOL, well there goes that. On defense they will be great though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have never in my life heard a secondary referred to as scary. Front 7's are scary. Secondaries are just problems.

Actually scratch that. The Raiders in the 70s were scary.



IMPULSE said:


> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/thehuddle/post/2011/04/ravens-owner-bears-stain-their-great-legacy-with-botched-trade-fallout/1?csp=34sports&dlvrit=110938
> 
> owner said this


This made me laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

RKO920 said:


> We would pick Mark Sanchez's butt buddy. I love the Wilkerson pick though and Powell. Ellis will be good if he doesn't get locked up. Jenkins is done as a Jet now I'd assume.
> The cardinals are going to be SCARY this year if they can get a QB. A secondary of Peterson, Rhodes, Wilson, & Rodgers-Cromartie is scary.


Their secondary is far from dangerous because you look at their front seven and laugh.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

They can go out patrolling for high school girls together.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Look, I know Rashard mendenhall has his right to voice his opinion, no matter how disrespectful or idiotic they are: 



> What kind of person celebrates death? It's amazing how people can HATE a man they have never even heard speak. We've only heard one side...


And then:



> We'll never know what really happened. I just have a hard time believing a plane could take a skyscraper down demolition style


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder if he believes the literal veracity of the Noah's Ark myth.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I wonder if he believes the literal veracity of the Noah's Ark myth.


haha, but seriously thanks for Rshard for giving me more reassons to hate the steelers.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Rashard's apologized for the tweets.



> Pittsburgh Steelers running back Rashard Mendenhall wrote an apology on his personal blog Wednesday and clarified some remarks he posted on his official Twitter page earlier this week in the aftermath of Osama bin Laden's death.
> 
> "Nothing I said was meant to stir up controversy. It was my way to generate conversation," Mendenhall wrote. "I believe every opinion should be respected or at least given some thought. I apologize for the timing as such a sensitive matter, but it was not meant to do harm. I apologize to anyone I unintentionally harmed with anything that I said, or any hurtful interpretation that was made and put in my name."
> 
> ...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Retard Mendinballs or however you spell his name can eat a dick with his half-assed apology.

I wouldn't be surprised if Rooney cuts him given how patriotic that family is.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Retard Mendinballs or however you spell his name can eat a dick with his half-assed apology.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Rooney cuts him given how patriotic that family is.


It was a pretty stupid thing to say but at the same time everyone has a right to their opinion.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

you can't have opinions if you cost your team a super bowl


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> It was a pretty stupid thing to say but at the same time everyone has a right to their opinion.


Absolutely, you're absolutely right about that. Mendinballs has a right to his opinion, I have the right to call him a dipshit, and the Steelers have the right to cut him based on his statements. The freedom of speech also comes with the freedom of consequence. That's why people who post shit about how stupid their boss is or how bad their company sucks on facebook get fired all the time.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Now that someone as intelligent and well-spoken as Mendenhall has come out as believing 9/11 was done by the government, I might have to start believing. He obviously knows better than the physicists at NIST, or others who have proven the conspiracy wrong.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...panthers-try-to-trade-him?module=HP_headlines


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, I'll take Eric Weddle


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...panthers-try-to-trade-him?module=HP_headlines


Steve Smith+Cam Newton for Rivers?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

$10,000 for 1.5 seconds? Not bad.



> Chad Ochocinco can cross bull riding off his bucket list.
> 
> The Bengals wide receiver followed through on a challenge from Professional Bull Riding chief operating officer Sean Gleason on Saturday and rode a bull at the Lucas Oil Invitational in Duluth, Ga.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Double-post, yeah, but I think this is a pretty interesting article.



> Quarterback Tony Romo is not the problem for the Dallas Cowboys, so says arguably the most popular Cowboy of all time, Hall of Famer Roger Staubach.
> 
> Staubach, speaking at the Pat Summerall Humble Beginnings Award luncheon this week, said there is no basis for the verbal attacks Romo has had to endure, according to The Dallas Morning News.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Elway didn't win a Super Bowl until the very end of his career when he had a great team around him. Marino never won one.

I'm not saying Romo is Elway or Marino. He's not. Dumbasses just blame one player for everything because they don't have a clue about the game.

TRENT DILFER won a Super Bowl. The QB is, of course, the most important position in the game, maybe in sports. There are still 10 other players on offense, and two other entire phases of the game to consider.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Jets are reportedly interested in signing Randy Moss.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Here is a tweet from Steelers LB James Harrison @jharrison9292

"I'm absolutely sure now after this last rule change that the people making the rules at the NFL are idiots."

http://tinyurl.com/3vflobd


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

NFL cancels the rookie symposium. Now it's going to get really interesting, because now the owners are pushing for the legal system to take their sweet time now since they have the upper hand. 

They better be careful. Ticket sales are down, they have said viewership in the draft is way down also. This idea that fans will just automatically stick with football no matter what is not working out too well. We're not in 1987 anymore, there are plenty of other entertainment venues out there if the NFL decides not to play this year.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe 100% that we will lose games this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Same here. This would be about the time I'd be saying "Fuck yes, only about two months until camps open up."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ment-focus-now-on-players-vote?module=HP11_cp


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As long as Sidney Rice is a RFA instead of an FA I'll be happy :|


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm glad that this is almost over... time to get back to Football!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

matter of time now, yay!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Glad my hometown Bengals will get to play football this season since they didn't play last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't wait till it's officially over.

But the part is where I'm at in Houston, all I'm gonna hear about is how the Texans are gonna make the playoffs and are gonna be one of the top teams in the AFC...the same shit I've been hearing for the last 3 or 4 seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> Glad my hometown Bengals will get to play football this season since they didn't play last season.


Don't see how they'll be much better with a rookie QB and an owner who won't cur or trade Palmer, nor spend much money.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

I think this is a tough situation for the NFLPA. The whole time everyone was against the owners, and now they look like the good guys and the Players are the ones holding things up. NFLPA has a lot of work to do, and if they aren't happy with the offered deal, it is going to be tough to get this done before Wednesday. 

I wonder what the NFL Players are disliking so much about this deal. Waiting for some kind of conference with De Smith.

All I know, is Im Ready for My Rams! Excited to see Robert Quinn and the rest of the D-Line get after whatever QB's are brought to the NFC West. Also a healty WR core, and hopefully a nice big pick up In Free Agency


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who said they're unhappy with the deal? The players haven't even voted yet.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm hoping the Steelers smarten up by not giving Ike Taylor the big contract he's gonna want since he hasn't earned it. We need to let him move on and target someone younger - preferably Jonathan Joseph, but I'd be happy if we went after someone like Richard Marshall.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Marshall sucks. He's be a fantastic nickel corner, but he's a very average starter. Who knows though, a change of scenery may be what he needs. There's 0% chance he returns to Carolina, which I don't mind. There's much, much more important players to re-sign.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

WWF said:


> Don't see how they'll be much better with a rookie QB and an owner who won't cur or trade Palmer, nor spend much money.


Oh yeah, I agree. I have a hard time thinking the team will be worth anything this year. Once again.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

WWF said:


> Marshall sucks. He's be a fantastic nickel corner, but he's a very average starter. Who knows though, a change of scenery may be what he needs. There's 0% chance he returns to Carolina, which I don't mind. There's much, much more important players to re-sign.


Have you seen our corners? He'd be a starter.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> I'm hoping the Steelers smarten up by not giving Ike Taylor the big contract he's gonna want since he hasn't earned it. We need to let him move on and target someone younger - preferably Jonathan Joseph, but I'd be happy if we went after someone like Richard Marshall.


ike taylor would be considered a top tier corner if he had hands. i don't care about corners because the steelers secondary will get torched regardless of who they acquire.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There are only a handful of quality, dependable corners in this league. It's an incredibly hard and demanding position. Pretty much everyone "sucks" but a few guys. The game is geared toward the offense scoring through the air these days.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

DH said:


> I'm hoping the Steelers smarten up by not giving Ike Taylor the big contract he's gonna want since he hasn't earned it. We need to let him move on and target someone younger - preferably Jonathan Joseph, but I'd be happy if we went after someone like Richard Marshall.


he led the league in getting burnt percentage wise. based on what wwf says marshall seems like gay, but idk if he can blitz as well as gay. steelers secondary will be awful as long as gay and mcfadden get significant playing time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers need to bring back Mel Blount.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> he led the league in getting burnt percentage wise. based on what wwf says marshall seems like gay, but idk if he can blitz as well as gay. steelers secondary will be awful as long as gay and mcfadden get significant playing time.


Yeah, I'm not not sure he provides a major upgrade over either of them. He's a pretty good tackler for a DB though, so that's something.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mcfadden is a sure tackler if you don't run past him


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Have I got the right end of the stick? The owners have just voted 32-0 accepting the latest proposal, if the majority of players agree, there will be no lockouts until, 2020/2021, right? I could be completely off the mark. Thanks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Close enough, the Raiders abstained, presumably because Al Davis fell asleep at the table.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Deal isn't done yet. The players never learned how to write, so they can't sign their names.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought Smith was going to drop a bombshell when he said, "Well guess what!!!"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

so the lockout is...... over?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It has a high possibility of being over. We will find out Monday. Hopeful it is over so I can watch the Colts win another superbowl.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It has a high possibility of being over. We will find out Monday. Hopeful it is over so I can watch the Colts win another superbowl.


Only a matter of time (Y)


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Hopefully it's almost over, if everything goes according to plan now the NFLPA will approve the deal Monday, players report Wed. or Thursday and then free agency soon after that.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

No doubt that well into the season or after, reports will come out that teams jumped the gun on contacting players and getting things underway before the lockout was lifted.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the mad rush of free agent signings/trades before the start of the season, I know they have until week 6 but still it will be good. Hopefully it's all resolved soon so we can focus on pre season.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Pittsburgh, Oakland, and the Giants are all 10+ million over the cap, and that's before signing their draft picks and tendering free agents. Anyway I'm excited for my niners this season. Colin Kaepernik ftw.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

For those who don't know their favorite team cap situation, From ESPN:

Cap will be $120 - $123 Million. and teams HAVE to spend money.

Arizona $37.3 million under 
Atlanta $13.9 million under 
Baltimore $5.33 million under 
Buffalo $35.9 million under 
Carolina $30.6 million under 
Chicago $37. million under 
Cincinnati $35.9 million under 
Cleveland $33.3 million under 
Dallas $18.9 million over 
Denver $1 million under 
Detroit $16.6 million under 
Green Bay $62,600 under 
Houston $7.6 million under 
Indianapolis $2.7 million over 
Jacksonville $31.4 million under 
Kansas City $34.3 million under 
Miami $13.6 million under 
Minnesota $5.1 million over 
New England $7.57 million under 
New Orleans $11.7 million under 
N.Y. Giants $11.3 million over 
N.Y. Jets $1.2 million over 
Oakland $10 million over 
Philadelphia $13 million under 
Pittsburgh $10 million over 
San Diego $19.4 million under 
San Francisco $18.9 million under 
Seattle $39 million under 
St. Louis $35.6 million under 
Tampa Bay $59.2 million under 
Tennessee $10.3 million under 
Washington $10.6 million under

I look forward to all the news and signing coming these next few weeks. Exciting times!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WTF Indy? How are we going to resign our fucking stars. Meh, we'll still win the championship though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know much about it, but I've read stuff about a "soft cap". You can keep veterans on your team without penalty or some shit by borrowing money from future caps. Don't quote me on this as the person writing the article didn't understand the new cap himself and even said it might not even work this way lol.

Dallas almost $20 million over. Jonesin'.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So it might kind of be like the old CBA for the NBA? Where they could go over the hard cap as long as that veteran had been on the team or in the league for a certain amount of time?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe? I didn't get any specifics, but it seemed in place to protect veterans so it might be similar to that.

It also could've gotten cut out of the deal. We'll find out soon enough I'm sure (assuming this shit ends in the next few days).

edit: I can't find the article where I read this but here's another one. They don't get quite a specific as the one I read (that one was pretty vague too though).

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...o-protect-veterans-from-being-cap-casualties/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> There are only a handful of quality, dependable corners in this league. It's an incredibly hard and demanding position. Pretty much everyone "sucks" but a few guys. The game is geared toward the offense scoring through the air these days.


eh, I don't know if I necessarily agree. it is a very demanding position, and a few lock-down guys ... but i think there are talented guys there.

here is a list form the USA Today for this upcoming season of the top ten corners:

THE TOP 10: How the votes landed

1. Darrelle Revis (80), New York Jets

2. Nnamdi Asomugha (67), Oakland Raiders

3. Charles Woodson (63), Green Bay Packers

4. Asante Samuel (46), Philadelphia Eagles

5. Champ Bailey (41), Denver Broncos

6. Tramon Williams (29), Green Bay Packers

7. Devin McCourty (27), New England Patriots

8. Antoine Winfield (23), Minnesota Vikings

9. Brent Grimes (12), Atlanta Falcons

10. Aqib Talib (11), Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Others receiving votes: DeAngelo Hall, Redskins (9); Leon Hall, Bengals (6); Brandon Flowers, Chiefs (4); Joe Haden, Browns (4); Dunta Robinson, Falcons (4); Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie, Cardinals (4); Ronde Barber, Buccaneers (3); Terence Newman, Cowboys (3); Vontae Davis, Dolphins (2); Cortland Finnegan, Titans (2).


Top ten seems solid. Though, if it's me, I put Vontae Davis up in the top ten.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was being sarcastic with the "sucks" in quotes. My point was, without explicitly saying it, that even the decent to good corners get burned due the the league making the rules favor the offense. Getting burned doesn't necessarily mean you suck. Often it's a miscommunication/blown assignment too. The untrained eye can think it's one man's fault, when it's really at least two guys in the secondary that fucked up.

I do really think there are only a handful of excellent top tier cornerbacks in the NFL right now, but that's more because the position is so freaking hard to play.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> WTF Indy? How are we going to resign our fucking stars. Meh, we'll still win the championship though.


Is the lockout not ending for the Patriots, Packers, Steelers, Ravens, Eagles, etc then? Only real way I see the Colts having a chance this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Is the lockout not ending for the Patriots, Packers, Steelers, Ravens, Eagles, etc then? Only real way I see the Colts having a chance this year.


As long as we have Peyton and a good pass rush we will continue to win games and have a chance. We can beat all those teams you have listed and hopefully will this year as long as our team's stars aren't butchered with injuries. 

lol @ Steelers, they can't stop any team with an elite QB and that has been proven over and over again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The NFL remains pretty wide open right now. There is no dominant team, nor any dominant teams.

If the new CBA does favor big markets then this will change obviously. However, you still can't buy a championship. This should be pretty clear.

I loved the era of parity despite Dallas sucking for pretty much all of it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya ya, lol @ The Steelers. Are you not aware that they play the NFC south this year as well as the Bengals and Browns twice as per usual. 

Steelers have beating Peyton twice. Not that it matters. They are proven winners.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya, ya, your weak division won't save you in the playoffs.

The Colts are proven winners too, they just aren't as inconsistent as the Steelers are. Missing the playoffs after winning the Superbowl isn't what winners really do. Even in the playoffs the Steelers were starting their games off badly and then having to pull of great comebacks, that really isn't the best way to play.

You told me to worry about a bunch of teams, just hope that the Pats don't get in your way in the playoffs otherwise that proven winner status won't mean a thing.

Not like any of this actually matters until we actually see the teams play this year, its always shock seeing what teams have completely fallen off( Dallas, Vikings, Chargers) and what teams have managed to reach unthinkable heights so early on(Chiefs and Bucs.)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You should be worried about a bunch of teams, as should I. I could easily add more teams to that list too (Chargers, Falcons, Saints, Jets).

Our weak division won't save us in the playoffs but it will get us there if we need it to. Doesn't really matter how they win in the playoffs, all that matters is the final score and that they find ways to come out on top. Which they do very well.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

I am excited to see Atlanta this year, all offseason I wanted Julio jones in the draft. But that didn't happen. Happy with Quinn. Anyways, that is a tough and very entertaining division. But can never count out Saints, and with Tampa on the rise, who knows? Poor Carolina lol. Everybody talks about The NFC East, but this is going to be a tough division in the next few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

tough to say who is favorite in the nfl. who knows how the cap will work with the new CBA ... who knows what will happen with free agency.

give it a few more weeks. we'll get some moves, we'll get some noise. that should be exciting.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

$1 million cap room? oh god.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We're under EFC.

That's just the limit, we have more room i'm sure.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't wait for free agency to start.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Friday at 6pm EDT. Should be pretty crazy. Can't wait either.

edit: Check that it's changed. It's tomorrow at noon.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't see any big trades happening tomorrow. I would assume all the drafted rookies will be first and undrafted rookies. But who knows, busy stressful days coming. But exciting for us


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

edit double post


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shady said:


> I don't see any big trades happening tomorrow. I would assume all the drafted rookies will be first and undrafted rookies. But who knows, busy stressful days coming. But exciting for us


Drafted rookies will be last to be signed. First thing is get your own FA's in order, then sign other teams and undrafted's, then after all that is done, concentrate on the guys you already have rights to.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i see bucs making a huge move like signing nnadmi since they clearly have the money for it. figures the giants are 11.2 million over the cap and filled with a bunch of old players. smfh.


oh and fuck jets fans. most annoying fans in football


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Did the Bucs ever release Talib with all the crap he had going on?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

There was an article not long ago saying that they were going to keep him I think.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

jets fans already on facebook claiming they will be super bowl champs. i really want to kill them


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Jets are a joke. Rex Ryan should stop embarrassing himself with all the promises he makes and fails to keep.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GD said:


> jets fans already on facebook claiming they will be super bowl champs. i really want to kill them


I really don't know what else you want them to say? I said the same, although I wasn't super serious because the season hasn't started yet, but I wasn't going to say that my team will suck and not win the championship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I really don't know what else you want them to say? I said the same, although I wasn't super serious because the season hasn't started yet, but I wasn't going to say that my team will suck and not win the championship.


you are happy for the season, but to blindly follow that fat fuck and claiming to win another super bowl is just downright annoying. jets fans smh


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> We're under EFC.
> 
> That's just the limit, we have more room i'm sure.


I hope so man


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking rights!

Chiefs!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So happy to know there's going to be an NFL season. Not even sure what I'd do on Sundays at college. It's one of those things that I've gone 5 months without now and need to see soon.

Btw, any fantasy football leagues going to be starting up here?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Brye said:


> Btw, any fantasy football leagues going to be starting up here?


Count me in if there is one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brye said:


> So happy to know there's going to be an NFL season. Not even sure what I'd do on Sundays at college. It's one of those things that I've gone 5 months without now and need to see soon.
> 
> Btw, any fantasy football leagues going to be starting up here?


Fantasy league is highly likely. Other stuff will be done too I'm sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

(Y)

Did a baseball league here a few years ago but always missed the football ones so I'm kinda excited.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Count me in for a fantasy league.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in as well, someone should start making one, anyone wanna?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i dont particularly care for fantasy football, so whoever wants to make the thread at the appropriate time ... by all means, go ahead. 

i'd think you'd want to wait until closer to the end of the preseason. for injuries sake, and such.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll host the fantasy football league since there seems to be a lot of interest. But what site do people prefer to play on? I used NFL.com's league last year and it was nice, though I know Yahoo is also popular as well. I'm down with whatever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DH said:


> I'll host the fantasy football league since there seems to be a lot of interest. But what site do people prefer to play on? I used NFL.com's league last year and it was nice, though I know Yahoo is also popular as well. I'm down with whatever.


i just made one with yahoo, i will make a thread for it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yahoo is my personal favorite but anything free is fine by me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

League is set and the thread is up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm in of course, but not this early. Gotta wait until we know starters won't play in meaningless games, ie get injured in preseason. Guys get hurt in training camp too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I'm in of course, but not this early. Gotta wait until we know starters won't play in meaningless games, ie preseason. Guys get hurt in training camp too.


I just made the league, we can always change the live draft date.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I was gonna say I'm already involved in one with NFL.com, Yahoo is ideal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> I just made the league, we can always change the live draft date.


You gotta add the league id broski.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brye said:


> You gotta add the league id broski.


Forgot, i just added it.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Todd Heap is the first high profile casualty of the NFL being back, after the Ravens told him he'd be cut.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Todd Heap is the first high profile casualty of the NFL being back, after the Ravens told him he'd be cut.


Ed Dickson will take his spot then i assume.

I could see Heap signing with the Giants if they can't resign Boss.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The Ravens are also cutting Derrick Mason and Willis McGahee. Their receiver situation is a mess; Boldin, TJ and Mason are all overpaid and had really bad seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Somewhat worried about Free Agency, with DeAngelo Williams and Charles Johnson being Carolina's main free agents. Everything I'm hearing has them staying in Carolina, but I'm still worried. As for Baltimore, Steve Smith may be on their radar. He's said he wants to go to Baltimore or San Diego, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UDFA signings have started; UNC CB Kendric Burney and Auburn C Ryan Pugh to Carolina. Boston College LB Mark Herzlich to Baltimore, South Carolina TE Weslye Saunders to Pittsburgh. Clemson S Deandre McMichaels to New Orleans.

*Edit: *http://www.nepatriotsdraft.com/2011-nfl-undrafted-free-agents


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nevada OL Jose Acuna to the Cowboys. Makes it 11 players in the league, on top of the 3 just drafted. Wish Big John Bender had passed up the CFL, he would have gotten a UDFA contract for sure, but was a draft pick in the CFL, so you take the money to play at home.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> League is set and the thread is up.


Yahoo sucks though, ah fuck it. I will do it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AgeofCJ said:


> Yahoo sucks though, ah fuck it. I will do it.


Yahoo doesn't suck lol i already made the league and people have joined.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope we can sign a motherfuckin' #1 receiver.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

The Giants cut Shaun Ohara and Rich Seubert!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> The Giants cut Shaun Ohara and Rich Seubert!



Spags is coming for Barry Cofield


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I heard O'Hara was cut, but coming back for less.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder where Kyle Orton is going to end up. I'm not on the Tebow hype train at all, so I hope Kyle Orton ends up a starter somewhere.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Orton is a decent QB. He could upgrade a lot of teams. Is he a free agent? I'm way behind on who is and isn't this year.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Orton's not a free agent, but there are reports of the Broncos looking to trade him.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the only raven release that surprised me was kelly gregg. i'm hoping flacco's security blanket retires.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers cut Nick Barnett.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not too high on trading Orton to be honest, best QB we've had since Plummer (and yes, my blinkered view includes Jay Cutler in that list, quitting sissy bastard)


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DH said:


> The Jets are a joke. Rex Ryan should stop embarrassing himself with all the promises he makes and fails to keep.


Yeah, he should stop getting to AFC title games, because we were winning SB's galore before he came along.

Rex Ryan is the fucking man.



> The Jets have reached out to the camp of free-agent cornerback Nnamdi Asomugha, according to two people informed of the communication between the sides. These people requested anonymity because they are not authorized to speak for either side.
> 
> Asomugha, a star in Oakland, is the most coveted cornerback in this year's free agency class.
> Paying for Asomugha may be a challenge for the Jets, who have Darrelle Revis under contract for $7 million this season plus an $18 million option bonus. But never say never with the Jets, who have to be enticed by the potential lockdown duo of Asomugha and Revis. They are also known for doing their due diligence.
> ...


http://www.nj.com/je...ent_corner.html

Asomugha + Revis


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> I'm not too high on trading Orton to be honest, best QB we've had since Plummer (and yes, my blinkered view includes Jay Cutler in that list, *quitting sissy bastard*)


Oh gosh yes. As a Bears fan he makes me angry. I liked Orton in Chicago and I thought he did good in Denver. I don't think Tebow is quite ready either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I highly doubt they'll be able to pay him enough to get him. If they do get him somehow though that will truly be a very scary secondary. Revis and him can both play man on man without any help on defense so that will allow the Jets to rush with their safeties a lot more.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I highly doubt they'll be able to pay him enough to get him. If they do get him somehow though that will truly be a very scary secondary. Revis and him can both play man on man without any help on defense so that will allow the Jets to rush with their safeties a lot more.


Agreed. Unless we sacrifice BOTH WR's, which I can't see us doing. It's a pipe dream, but I'll enoy the thought of QB's trying to throw on those guys.

Brad Smith, Cromartie and Edwards will go IMO. Holmes is clearly the priority at WR and we've already offered him a contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> Oh gosh yes. As a Bears fan he makes me angry. I liked Orton in Chicago and I thought he did good in Denver. I don't think Tebow is quite ready either.


I damn near cried tears of joy when Chicago traded for Cutler instead of Minnesota.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So glad to see Herzlich go to the Giants. I've been following him since he started at BC and his story really is amazing. I'll be rooting for him and hoping to see him get some time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:hb Goodbye Roy fucking Williams :hb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Roy Williams has not been a good name for us has it Cerbs.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

It would be nice if we ended up getting Ray Edwards, it's possible we could move Brandon Graham to DT and with Trent Cole and Bunkley it would be a pretty nice D-line. Come on over too Ruud.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Roy Williams has not been a good name for us has it Cerbs.


Not since 02-03 anyway...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Apparently Denver wants DeAngelo Williams, not too sure why, Knowshon hasn't done badly, and we have backup in one half of "Smash and Dash" LenDale White (who didn't play last season because of a torn achilles tendon) and Correll Buckhalter.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JennyVrentas Jenny Vrentas
Santonio Holmes has agreed to terms with Jets, per source

Didn't waste anytime. Fuck yes. 5 year deal apparently.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm still waiting on that one year suspension. i still like holmes to a degree, but him being out for a year would be hilarious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Minnesota Vikings agreed Tuesday to acquire quarterback Donovan McNabb in a trade from the Washington Redskins, pending McNabb agreeing to new contract terms,


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> i'm still waiting on that one year suspension. i still like holmes to a degree, but him being out for a year would be hilarious.


It's fucking sad. All he's done is smoke some weed. Guys get 4 games for steroids.

Apparently he's taken less money to sign with the Jets. Ryan seems to have that effect on our players (Except Revis:no. Still doubt he'll go poor though, word coming out that it's 5 yrs, $50 million, incl $24 mil gtd. Insane.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sweet, I'll take McNabb as a Vikings fan. Give Ponder some years to study and learn the system to a T.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> The Minnesota Vikings agreed Tuesday to acquire quarterback Donovan McNabb in a trade from the Washington Redskins, pending McNabb agreeing to new contract terms,


The Reskins don't need McNabb, they've signed KELLEN CLEMENS!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Carolina Panthers re-sign DeAngelo Williams to five years!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the NFL, and I have followed it for the last 2 years, but this season coming will be the first season for me being 'proper' into it. So, I'm still trying to come to grips with what goes on during the free agency period, I'm a Seahawks fan, obviously Hasselbeck is gone, but we have brought in Tavaris Jackson and Matt Leinart, what do you guys think of that? 
Do you all know most of the players from around the NFL? I'll get there, hopefully after the season is underway, I'll get to know a lot more, in terms of rules and stuff though, I'm good, but knowing all the players, firstly do you? And second, I'm getting there.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I do know most of the players. And Matt Hassleback, while old as hell, is a thousand times better than Jackson or Leinart. Jackson can run but isn't a very good passer, while Leinart is a lazy underachiever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hasselbeck took a team to a Super Bowl and is consistently a good QB when hurt. Putting him in front of a rookie QB for a season is a great idea to give the young guy some knowledge. I'm hoping Carolina can do something like this with Newton. Fuck Newton, but maybe I won't hate him as much if he does good.

Overall getting Hasselbeck is a very good idea.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Broncos have trade Jabar Gaffney to the Redskins for Jeremy Jarmon.

I don't see why the Redskins are loading up on WR's when they need a QB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> Carolina Panthers re-sign DeAngelo Williams to five years!


Carolina's on fire, man. Re-signed CJ and DeAngelo, and signed S Kevin Payne, DT Ron Edwards and K Olindo Mare (Kasay's probably retiring. Carolina wouldn't cut him - he's the only original Panther left). 

I'm loving it.



notorious_187 said:


> The Broncos have trade Jabar Gaffney to the Redskins for Jeremy Jarmon.
> 
> I don't see why the Redskins are loading up on WR's when they need a QB.


Because they need WRs, too. Apparently Shanahan's rolling w/ Beck at QB (LMAO).


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I love the NFL, and I have followed it for the last 2 years, but this season coming will be the first season for me being 'proper' into it. So, I'm still trying to come to grips with what goes on during the free agency period, I'm a Seahawks fan, obviously Hasselbeck is gone, but we have brought in Tavaris Jackson and Matt Leinart, what do you guys think of that?
> Do you all know most of the players from around the NFL? I'll get there, hopefully after the season is underway, I'll get to know a lot more, in terms of rules and stuff though, I'm good, but knowing all the players, firstly do you? And second, I'm getting there.


I heard they were looking into getting Sydney Rice. That'll be tremendous help for any quarterback. 



WWF said:


> Because they need WRs, too. Apparently Shanahan's rolling w/ Beck at QB (LMAO).


Well they also have Sexy Rexy Grossman. :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Isn't Rex an unrestricted free agent?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Can someone or some people explain a few things for me. What is the CBA? I have a rough idea, but not really.
If possible because I looked into this earlier could anyone explain how they decide on the fixture and talk about the schedule he NFL use, off the top of your heads?
What is a restricted a free agent? 
Thanks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Isn't Rex an unrestricted free agent?


I heard the Redskins were re-signing him and planning to have him compete against Beck for the starting job.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hoping KC can get Breaston signed, and they drafted Johnathan Baldwin. They have an up and coming tight end in Moeaki and the best rushing attack in the league, things would be looking good on offense this year for the Chiefs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> Carolina's on fire, man. Re-signed CJ and DeAngelo, and signed S Kevin Payne, DT Ron Edwards and K Olindo Mare (Kasay's probably retiring. Carolina wouldn't cut him - he's the only original Panther left).
> 
> I'm loving it.


Same! You a fellow Panthers fan?

I'm loving the moves they're making but I'm still a little worried about the QB position. I'm hoping they can grab a veteran QB just to start the season and be able to groom Newton into a better QB. I don't wanna see them just throw him out there to start the season.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Tim Tebow set to be the man in Denver.

I have faith in that kid.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I am. Gotta get my Panthers Avatar/Sig back up soon. 

I'd like to see them sign a vet QB as well, but I find it hard to believe Cam won't start from week 1. With him being the #1 pick and the offense likely being groomed around him, I can't see him not starting. If there's one thing I'm most excited to see, it's the packages that Chudz has created that puts Deangelo, Stew, Cam and (potentially) Smith on the field at once. That's gotta be some crazy shit.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Can someone or some people explain a few things for me. What is the CBA? I have a rough idea, but not really.
> If possible because I looked into this earlier could anyone explain how they decide on the fixture and talk about the schedule he NFL use, off the top of your heads?
> What is a restricted a free agent?
> Thanks.


1. Big old deal about labour regulations etc, covers everything from season length to salary cap. 
2. 16 games in the regular season 
6 are home and away against the teams in your division 
4 are against teams from another division in its conference, rotating 3 year cycle for which one
4 are against teams from another division in the other conference, rotating 4 year cycle
and the other 2 are against teams in the same conference and same position... so say you finished top of AFC North and the AFC division you were playing all teams in was AFC South. You'd play whoever finished top of AFC East and West.
3. Player is allowed to talk to other teams, once an offer has been made his original team can match the offer if they want to, if they do then they keep the player, whereas unrestricted FAs can talk to and sign with anybody.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> Yeah, I am. Gotta get my Panthers Avatar/Sig back up soon.
> 
> I'd like to see them sign a vet QB as well, but I find it hard to believe Cam won't start from week 1. With him being the #1 pick and the offense likely being groomed around him, I can't see him not starting. If there's one thing I'm most excited to see, it's the packages that Chudz has created that puts Deangelo, Stew, Cam and (potentially) Smith on the field at once. That's gotta be some crazy shit.


Yeah, I can't wait to see the way their offense works this year with all that speed. I'm liking how the Panthers aren't just getting rid of people and completely revamping and actually trying to work with their talent. I'm going to miss Fox as head coach, always liked him but I'm interested in seeing how Rivera does.

And (Y) at Tebow. Love that guy.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Sidney Rice just signed/agreed with the Seahawks.

Here are WR Sidney Rice's numbers with Seattle: five years up to $44 million including $18.5 million guaranteed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'll miss Fox. I love Rivera already though, so it doesn't matter. Jeff Davidson, though, was a fucking horrible offensive coordinator. No shotgun sets, constantly running it on 3rd and long, and just being a fucking idiot overall. 

I feel bad for Goodson. He was fantastic last season but now he's going back into the 3-hole and may not see a lot of playing time. :/


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> 1. Big old deal about labour regulations etc, covers everything from season length to salary cap.
> 2. 16 games in the regular season
> 6 are home and away against the teams in your division
> 4 are against teams from another division in its conference, rotating 3 year cycle for which one
> ...


Thanks a lot, you cleared that up for me completely, I get it now. Okay, and with CBA, do players and the 32 owners need to agree on %'s of The overall pot and stuff? 
Thanks


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

AgeofCJ said:


> Sidney Rice just signed/agreed with the Seahawks.
> 
> Here are WR Sidney Rice's numbers with Seattle: five years up to $44 million including $18.5 million guaranteed.


When it says, up to $44 million, inc. $18.5 guaranteed, what does that mean?

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It means no matter what, Sidney Rice will get $18.5 million. That is guaranteed. The rest of the contract can be received by achieving incentives in the deal ( 100 catches, 1,000 yards, etc.)


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Thanks a lot, you cleared that up for me completely, I get it now. Okay, and with CBA, do players and the 32 owners need to agree on %'s of The overall pot and stuff?
> Thanks


Don't know the specifics and stuff but there's loads of crap from revenue sharing to how long pre-season camps go on for and that. There's two groups, the NFL owners and the player's association, or NFLPA. They both obviously want different things, from obvious stuff like NFLPA will want to be paid more and owners will want to pay less, and stuff like that. As a result the CBA, collective bargaining agreement, is a bargain, a compromise so both groups go home happy - obviously this doesn't work so there's lots of bitching and fighting until it all gets worked out, as it did (eventually) this year, as both groups voted (eventually) to approve the CBA.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Sidney Rice will be catching passes from bums and back-up QB's this year as opposed to Sam Bradford? Good for him, I guess.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

WWF said:


> It means no matter what, Sidney Rice will get $18.5 million. That is guaranteed. The rest of the contract can be received by achieving incentives in the deal ( 100 catches, 1,000 yards, etc.)


I thought, that for bonuses and stuff. Like $1 million when you play your 20th game for example.
Thanks.



DallasClark said:


> Don't know the specifics and stuff but there's loads of crap from revenue sharing to how long pre-season camps go on for and that. There's two groups, the NFL owners and the player's association, or NFLPA. They both obviously want different things, from obvious stuff like NFLPA will want to be paid more and owners will want to pay less, and stuff like that. As a result the CBA, collective bargaining agreement, is a bargain, a compromise so both groups go home happy - obviously this doesn't work so there's lots of bitching and fighting until it all gets worked out, as it did (eventually) this year, as both groups voted (eventually) to approve the CBA.


Cool, yeah I was going along those lines. And if they don't agree by kick off day then there would be a delay or worse no season at all, but they avoided that of course. 
Thanks again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This hard cap is causing problems for my G-Men :no:. O'Hara and Seubert had to be cap casualties. Looks like Shaun Andrews is next. Add OL depth as another area of need behind LB and WR.

Hopefully, we can resign Plax back as Eli's favorite red zone threat.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Steve Breaston has signed a five-year deal with the Kansas City Chiefs according to Sports Illustrated's Jim Trotter.

The contract's total value is unknown, but Trotter reports that it includes $9.5 million in guaranteed money. The deal will reunite Breaston with his former offensive coordinator and current Kansas City Head Coach Todd Haley.

http://www.nationalfootballauthority...-wr-steve.html

Awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Eric Weddle is the highest paid safety in the NFL. 5 yrs, 40 million.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AgeofCJ said:


> *Sidney Rice just signed/agreed with the Seahawks.*
> 
> Here are WR Sidney Rice's numbers with Seattle: five years up to $44 million including $18.5 million guaranteed.


Who exactly is gonna pass it to him? Jackson? Leinart? :lmao. Pete Carroll thinks he can reinvent anyone since he saved Mike Williams career


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Cool, yeah I was going along those lines. And if they don't agree by kick off day then there would be a delay or worse no season at all, but they avoided that of course.
> Thanks again.


Yep, that's it. Happened in the NHL in 04/05.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Yep, that's it. Happened in the NHL in 04/05.


Yeah, NBA in the 90's too right? But the CBA they just agreed on, does that tie down football for a few years now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AJ22 said:


> Yeah, NBA in the 90's too right? But the CBA they just agreed on, does that tie down football for a few years now?


It's a 10 year deal, so we won't have to deal with this for a while


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> It's a 10 year deal, so we won't have to deal with this for a while


I new it was a long time. Next for me, is just to increase the amount of players I know, I've been following the NFL for 2 years now. But really getting into it this year. It's a bit harder being in the UK. But I'm sure just having an interest will increase my knowledge of players.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I new it was a long time. Next for me, is just to increase the amount of players I know, I've been following the NFL for 2 years now. But really getting into it this year. It's a bit harder being in the UK. But I'm sure just having an interest will increase my knowledge of players.


Just watching a lot of games (and playing Madden, actually) helps you learn players. I'm from the UK too and it isn't easy at first, but once you get into it properly it's not hard at all.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I new it was a long time. Next for me, is just to increase the amount of players I know, I've been following the NFL for 2 years now. But really getting into it this year. It's a bit harder being in the UK. But I'm sure just having an interest will increase my knowledge of players.


Just watching a lot of games (and playing Madden, actually) helps you learn players. I'm from the UK too and it isn't easy at first, but once you get into it properly it's not hard at all.

EDIT - Err, accidental double post. How do I delete this?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Just watching a lot of games (and playing Madden, actually) helps you learn players. I'm from the UK too and it isn't easy at first, but once you get into it properly it's not hard at all.
> 
> EDIT - Err, accidental double post. How do I delete this?


I've got that last 2 Madden's, first year, my dad explained a bit, got going, enjoyed, but wasn't quite there. Last year, didn't watch as much as I would of liked, and that's one thing, I really don't like, is watching something, halfway through it's course, but I still watched quite a lot, and got all the rules and stuff.

This year, I'm a Seahawks fan, I get the rules, I have some stuff cleared up even more now, thanks , and plan to watch a lot, I not only have Sky+ but that can be hard to work around with my family, taping stuff and of course watching live isn't always easy because of the time differences. But I have Sky on my laptop, now and I can record the matches on Sky and catch up, as soon as I can. But, I get it all and as you and I say, players and coaches and what not will come.

As I said I have the last two Madden's and plan on getting this years too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. Lot's of interesting signings. Now all I need is my Bears to sign a good receiver. *Gets on knees and prays for a good one*


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I've got that last 2 Madden's, first year, my dad explained a bit, got going, enjoyed, but wasn't quite there. Last year, didn't watch as much as I would of liked, and that's one thing, I really don't like, is watching something, halfway through it's course, but I still watched quite a lot, and got all the rules and stuff.
> 
> This year, I'm a Seahawks fan, I get the rules, I have some stuff cleared up even more now, thanks , and plan to watch a lot, I not only have Sky+ but that can be hard to work around with my family, taping stuff and of course watching live isn't always easy because of the time differences. But I have Sky on my laptop, now and I can record the matches on Sky and catch up, as soon as I can. But, I get it all and as you and I say, players and coaches and what not will come.
> 
> As I said I have the last two Madden's and plan on getting this years too.


If you have money to spare (quite a bit of money that is) then NFL Gamepass on the NFL website is top notch. Don't have to stay up to stupid hours to watch games (odd saying that at 20 to 3) and can pick any ones you like. Great way to stay up to date, but like I say it's pretty expensive. But getting into it through Sky works too, as would even just reading write ups of games.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> If you have money to spare (quite a bit of money that is) then NFL Gamepass on the NFL website is top notch. Don't have to stay up to stupid hours to watch games (odd saying that at 20 to 3) and can pick any ones you like. Great way to stay up to date, but like I say it's pretty expensive. But getting into it through Sky works too, as would even just reading write ups of games.


Yeah, well at least it's the summer, as we are up at 20 to 3.
Yeah, I watch live on Sky when I can, depending on a few things as I said, family, time difference.
So I try to watch live, if not I can record it.
But the best thing is, that I have Sky on my laptop now, so, I can watch it, if I can't get to the T.V. Which is great. And if that fails yet, which I don't think will happen much with all the options I now have, then I just read about it on NFL.com .

That NFL gamepass sounds good. Might see about that nearer the time, but even still, I have so many options now, live, record, laptop, NFL Total access for catch up, NFL.com, so I think everything is in place, for my NFL craze to really get going.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver better get shit done.

We need to get a defensive line. Is Cullen Jenkins thes best DE out there?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Denver better get shit done.
> 
> We need to get a defensive line. *Is Cullen Jenkins thes best DE out there?*


Easily. Maybe they can take a shot on Kiwanuka if he doesn't re-up with the Giants. DL is thin in this free agency.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd take Ray Edwards over Jenkins any day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

WWF said:


> I'd take Ray Edwards over Jenkins any day.


As a Vikings fan, I'm not sold on Edwards not being a product of his teammates meaning he consistently gets singled teamed.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like Reggie Bush is going to be a Dolphin this year.


http://www.rotowire.com/Reggie-Bush-googid213460-spnfl.htm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers better do something.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Denver better get shit done.
> 
> We need to get a defensive line. Is Cullen Jenkins thes best DE out there?


NFL.com reckons we want Daniel Muir from the Colts, would also love it if we got Cullen Jenkins.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> NFL.com reckons we want Daniel Muir from the Colts


Take him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> As a Vikings fan, I'm not sold on Edwards not being a product of his teammates meaning he consistently gets singled teamed.


Exactly. Life is alot easier when you have Jared Allen on the opposite side of the line. Plus I like Jenkins versatility of being a DT/DE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Redskins traded Haynesworth to the Pats for a 5th round pick

Reggie Bush to the Dolphins is almost a done deal as long as the can agree on a contract


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> *The Redskins traded Haynesworth to the Pats for a 5th round pick*
> 
> Reggie Bush to the Dolphins is almost a done deal as long as the can agree on a contract


all i can say is just WOW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> all i can say is just WOW


Seriously. I know Haynesworth is still owed a TON of money, but when he's on... Not to mention Belicheck is know for taking these unwanted guys and turning them around.

Edit: Bush to the Dolphins is official. He just has to sign the contract


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

that's the best return you can get for players like that. same exact thing happened with holmes being traded for a 5th round draft pick.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> The Redskins traded Haynesworth to the Pats for a 5th round pick












The Nnamdi to Jets rumors picking up again this morning. We have Holmes already locked up and we seem to be letting Edwards and Cromartie walk. I genuinely think we're letting them go to make a serious push for Aso. Not sure how I feel about have 20% of our cap room locked into two CB's but when they're this good...Rex Ryan will be able to do some scary things on defence. Apparently, he's going to take less money to join us, if it does happen.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The thought of having the two best corners in your secondary is appealing, but you also have to realize that the Jets pass rush is awful, and any secondary is going to be worse than what they actually are if you don't have a pass rush.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^The Jets getting Scrabble actually should make their pass rush better. They could keep 8 in the box and use alot more safety blitz.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What the fuck Pats? I thought we learned our lesson on lazy pieces of shit with Adalius Thomas. This guys claim to fame is that he's lazy as fuck and stepped on a guys face. :no:

Really disappointing to hear this, even if it's just for a fifth round pick.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^I thought you were a Panthers fan.

And besides, the little bitch will make a better effort now that he's on a winning team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DH said:


> ^I thought you were a Panthers fan.
> 
> And besides, the little bitch will make a better effort now that he's on a winning team.


From MA though and was a huge Pats fan until I started following the Panthers around '03 but I still like the Pats. 

I'm hoping he does. Because with him and Wilfork at least people will make people afraid.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DH said:


> The thought of having the two best corners in your secondary is appealing, but you also have to realize that the Jets pass rush is awful, and any secondary is going to be worse than what they actually are if you don't have a pass rush.


It might improve when we can rush 8-9 guys.:evil:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> What the fuck Pats? I thought we learned our lesson on lazy pieces of shit with Adalius Thomas. This guys claim to fame is that he's lazy as fuck and stepped on a guys face. :no:
> 
> Really disappointing to hear this, even if it's just for a fifth round pick.


He was best defensive player in the league in 2008.

A fifth rounder? That's no risk at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just don't really trust him. If he impresses me I'll change my mind completely but as of right now I'm expecting him to cause more problems, just like he did everywhere else. I mean I knows it's the Pats though so I could see him shaping up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Damn Bush, I thought for sure he was going to Seattle to reunite with Leinart and Mike Willaims.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Damn Bush, I thought for sure he was going to Seattle to reunite with Leinart and Mike Willaims.





Leinart signed a two-year deal to stay in Houston. He knows his role.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kolb officially traded to Arizona for a 2nd round pick and Rodgers-Cromartie.

5 year 63 million dollar extension for Kolb, 22 mil guaranteed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve Smith is staying in Carolina.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Kevin Klab got so overrated, its mind-blowing. Thanks, Arizona.



This division is gift-wrapped for us.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Has St. Louis done _anything_ in Free Agency? I don't recall seeing a thing that they've done.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, they lost a good safety in OJ Atogwe. That's about it, really.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

They picked up Quentin Mikell from the Eagles, but other than that, nothing. I guess they're playing the wait and see approach without overpaying for anybody, which I admit can be pretty frustrating.



OJ was a ballhawk, but Spag's defense doesn't really put too much of a premium on safeties. Mikell seems to be more of a complete player anyways.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

:lmao 63 million for a guy who has more career interceptions than touchdowns? Oh my, VINTAGE ARIZONA CARDINALS KING!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, right. Very surprised to see them not make a play for a wideout. Apparently they're comfortable w/ Mark Clayton, Donnie Avery, Danario & all of those rookies, eh? Should be interesting to see how it shakes out in camp.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently we had interest in Rice, but we didn't pursue him like Seattle. 

We have numbers at WR, just not a true #1. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

$63m for Kevin Kolb? Good lord.

Also Jacksonville have got Clint Session


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CM Dealer said:


> :lmao 63 million for a guy who has more career interceptions than touchdowns? Oh my, VINTAGE ARIZONA CARDINALS KING!


Most QBs starting out throw more INTs than TDs. They overpaid though for sure. Overpaid as in a starting CB and a 2nd rounder though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Most QBs starting out throw more INTs than TDs. They overpaid though for sure. Overpaid as in a starting CB and a 2nd rounder though.


Eagles got an insanely good deal on that trade. Kolb isn't worth that much IMO and I think the guy has potential.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ochocinco has been traded to the Patriots. Haynesworth & Ocho? lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brady to Ocho is going to save that man's career (Hopefully) but there isn't a chance either of these trades would've happened if Myra Kraft was still alive.

My dad is friends with a guy from Cincinatti that knows Ocho and said he's a great guy off the field so I'm fine with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Ochocinco has been traded to the Patriots. Haynesworth & Ocho? lmao


What did they trade to get Ocho? Besides having to eat Albert's huge contract(I think) they really didn't give up much. Brady to Ocho could be pretty good.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

It's reported it's two draft picks, one this year and one next. You know Rex Ryan is losing his mind and begging Tannenbaum to get Asomugha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chad Johnson has never impressed me. He's pretty average, not terrible, but really not that good. He's a mid-tier guy, and he's not young anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye, what are your thoughts on John Kasay being released? He's the only original panther left, and it's going to be sad to see him gone. I remember how emotional the Delhomme releasing press conference was, and Kasay's is going to be much more emotional. It's likely to happen tomorrow, btw. 



~TKOK~ said:


> What did they trade to get Ocho? Besides having to eat Albert's huge contract(I think) they really didn't give up much. Brady to Ocho could be pretty good.


Not sure, they just reported it on SportsCenter. John Clayton didn't mention the compensation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Brady and Ocho will be a good in NE. I like the pickup.

The only thing I saw was Ocho had to agree to restructure his contract but I didn't see what Cincinnati received.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

.. and with that the pats become the miami heat of the nfl


go pats (Y)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers traded 'a player and a pick' to Chicago for TE Greg Olson. I fucking LOVE it. I've been a fan of Olsen's for a while, and am pretty excited about it. This is by-far the greatest offseason in Panthers history.

The player's not Steve Smith, btw. My guess is LB Dan Connor.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Except Lebron is good. I guess 85 could be Chris Bosh.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

It's that time of year when the Patriots pick up guys on the downside of their career, and everyone hypes them up like they are going to return to pro bowl form.

But, but, but, Corey Dillon!!! Yet they seem to forget all the name sin the past several years of guys that were making them SB favorites, only to get stomped in the playoffs.

Haynesworth isn't going to get in shape in 1 month while learning a new defense he doesn't like. OchoCinco has always been average. He had one good year like 4 years ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> Panthers traded 'a player and a pick' to Chicago for TE Greg Olson. I fucking LOVE it. I've been a fan of Olsen's for a while, and am pretty excited about it. This is by-far the greatest offseason in Panthers history.
> 
> The player's not Steve Smith, btw. My guess is LB Dan Connor.


I'm fucking pumped for that.

And disappointed about Kasey. He lost me a $20 bet in that Panthers/Giants game in '08 but I liked him and he was pretty reliable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Haynesworth isn't going to get in shape in 1 month while learning a new defense he doesn't like. OchoCinco has always been average. He had one good year like 4 years ago.


Yeah but now Ocho has the best QB in the NFL throwing to him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope Ocho tries to chirp Brady on the sideline. Will be priceless. I wonder how many balls Ocho will drop this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's nothing new for Brady. He's been throwing to average WR save Welker and Moss all his career.

Yep, if 85 runs his mouth and Brady and Bill don't like it, he's fucking gone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Patriots are nothing like the Heat. They're run by good management, Haynesworth and Ocho aren't two of the best players in NFL anyway. Plus The Patriots are a team run with much more prestige than Miami and are taking a piece of shit and a class clown and attempting to turn them into formidable people.

Belichick won't take shit from either one of them so they're going to get their act together. Wilform and Haynesworth on the same line is devastating. Don't like Albert but I'm looking at the bright side.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd like to see Brady turn heel and say coach I got this and knock him out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao It'd be Hogan heel turn worthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It'll be for Palmer, McNabb, Romo and whoever else him and his partner in drops have chirped off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brady won't take his shit. He'll pick up some high school kid and make him a star. But Ocho is less of a trouble than Owens. I've heard he's a real nice guy and I could see him meshing well.

I'm afraid Haynesworth kills someone. :argh:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

WWF said:


> Panthers traded 'a player and a pick' to Chicago for TE Greg Olson. I fucking LOVE it. I've been a fan of Olsen's for a while, and am pretty excited about it. This is by-far the greatest offseason in Panthers history.
> 
> The player's not Steve Smith, btw. My guess is LB Dan Connor.


Aw man. Not Olsen. I liked him. I hope he has a good career in Carolina. I wonder who Chicago got?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hasn't been disclosed yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like the Vikings won't match the Seahawks overpaying of Sidney Rice. Can't blame them, he had one good season with Favre, and was a draft bust before then, and since.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Greg "I'm not a punter damn it" Olson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWF said:


> *Panthers traded 'a player and a pick' to Chicago for TE Greg Olson.* I fucking LOVE it. I've been a fan of Olsen's for a while, and am pretty excited about it. This is by-far the greatest offseason in Panthers history.
> 
> The player's not Steve Smith, btw. My guess is LB Dan Connor.


That's a great move for the Panthers. Olsen is a stud and should be a nice security blanket for Newton.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Belichick clearly woke up this morning and thought:

1. Sign crazy assholes
2. ????
3. Profit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Do the Panthers still have King and Rosario? If so that's three nice TEs to have with Olsen leading the bunch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, they don't. TE depth is now Olsen/Shockey/Hartsock.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it true that Steve Smith wants to stay with the Panthers? I thought he was unhappy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Smith is staying in Carolina.

Olsen is ok, but why would the Bears trade him? He's their best receiver lol. Bears seem to be failing fast.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Greg Olsen is a great pick up, Bears shouldn't have traded him they need any help they can get with there receiving.

Devin Hester is the only other decent option they have, and he's better in special teams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

~TKOK~ said:


> Is it true that Steve Smith wants to stay with the Panthers? I thought he was unhappy


Yeah, he had a meeting with management and came out with a new perspective. No doubt all of these moves helped keep him here. His wife probably weighed heavily on his decision, as she loves Charlotte.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Yeah Smith is staying in Carolina.
> 
> Olsen is ok, but why would the Bears trade him? He's their best receiver lol. Bears seem to be failing fast.


Bears have done shit this offseason. They need to get some o-line help cutler got sacked 50 times last year. 

Oh the 49ers cut Nate Clements to make some cap room. I heard they were going to cut him anyway to try and make some room to go after Nhamdi. DDDDDOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIITTTTTTT. we need secondary help.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kinda hoping Carolina signs Clements.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm praying Jon Beason has a year like he did a couple of years ago.

And Willis and Nhamdi on the same team would be nuts.

Edit: Plz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sure Beason will. He didn't last season because he moved to OLB for a good part of it. They're talking extensions w/ Kalil and Beason, which is great news, as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Agreed. I've always thought the Panthers had a defense that got overlooked. Especially the secondary. They don't really have one overly great player but just solid guys that get the job done.

I was so happy last year when they finally got rid of Jarrett.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the 49ers also need to get a RB, since Gore's holding out for a new contract and has a history of injuries. plus he's right about at the age where rb's start to break down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm very glad Jarrett is gone. I remember when he was cut, everyone on the Panthers site I'm on was rejoicing and shit. Good stuff.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Brye said:


> Wilform and Haynesworth on the same line is devastating. Don't like Albert but I'm looking at the bright side.


They run a 3-4 though so will they even be on the field at the same time? 

I really wish the Steelers would sign a corner but we never make off-season moves so I can't say I'm surprised. Hopefully the corner we drafted in the 3rd round develops well because McFadden is lolworthy and Gay is even worse.

Edit: Just noticed we resigned Colon which is great. And the Bears are pursuing Roy Williams ... I think Cutler/Williams would be a pretty good duo, actually.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Haynesworth will likely play DE for New England. You guys re-signed Ike Taylor btw, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah. As bad as Taylor is, he's the best we have so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MetalX said:


> Greg Olsen is a great pick up, Bears shouldn't have traded him they need any help they can get with there receiving.
> 
> Devin Hester is the only other decent option they have, and he's better in special teams.


I personally think Devin Hester is crap as a receiver. Great return man though. Chicago really needs a receiver or an O line though.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We signed Von Miller, Four Year Deal 21 Million guaranteed. Big price to pay but the guy is going to be a stud.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DH said:


> They run a 3-4 though so will they even be on the field at the same time?
> 
> I really wish the Steelers would sign a corner but we never make off-season moves so I can't say I'm surprised. Hopefully the corner we drafted in the 3rd round develops well because McFadden is lolworthy and Gay is even worse.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed we resigned Colon which is great. And the Bears are pursuing Roy Williams ... I think Cutler/Williams would be a pretty good duo, actually.


I think they'll have one of them at DE most of the time. The two of them on the same line is going to be ridiculous. Also curious to see how Suh/Fairley do on the same line although I don't really like Fairley.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Rumor has it Nnamdi Asomugha could be headed towards the Texans. I know the Texans have a really bad defense, so I don't know why he would want to go there.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> Rumor has it Nnamdi Asomugha could be headed towards the Texans. I know the Texans have a really bad defense, so I don't know why he would want to go there.


Money, plus Texans have a great offense so if the defense shapes up they would be serious contenders.


Only the Texans secondary really sucks they got some big players in there Front Seven that should pull it together this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> Rumor has it Nnamdi Asomugha could be headed towards the Texans. I know the Texans have a really bad defense, so I don't know why he would want to go there.


12-14 million a year is probably why.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd die if that happens. Not that I see the Texans as a threat, but all the overrated talk I would hear down here in Houston about how great they're gonna be.

It's bad enough already as is.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MetalX said:


> We signed Von Miller, Four Year Deal 21 Million guaranteed. Big price to pay but the guy is going to be a stud.


As has Rahim Moore. Genuinely excited to see Von Miller in action to be honest.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brain Cushing, Demeco Ryans, Mario Williams. I good base is in place in Houston on D.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Brain Cushing, Demeco Ryans, Mario Williams. I good base is in place in Houston on D.


JJ Watt too.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Eric Winston isn't bad either IIRC. Amobi Okoye was one that never materialised as well as they'd have hoped, but he's not the worst player to have as back up.

The Texans don't need to worry about the offence at all really, especially not with Matt Schaub, his go-to guy in Ahmed Johnson and of course their running game (ranked 7th or 8th in the league last season I think).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And they've given Okoye the chance to find a trade since he doesn't fit in in their new defense alignment. To be fair, I think he was 19 when he was drafted since he jumped to college at 16.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Texans signed Johnathan Joseph so the assumption is that the Texans aren't pursuing Asomugha anymore.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> As has Rahim Moore. Genuinely excited to see Von Miller in action to be honest.


Hmm?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Occhocinco is on the Patriots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> Occhocinco is on the Patriots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pats fan?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Pats fan?


anti-Patriots fan. partial-Jets fan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Fucking Johnson, just has to go to the Pats and make up for the loss of Moss. Whatever, their defense is still easily beatable.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

he wont mean anything if the jets get nnamdi. lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They won't, so that doesn't matter either. FEAR THE CHARGERS, because if they get a good special teams then their team will be very capable of basically dominating every other team. Too bad they always choke in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> he wont mean anything if the jets get nnamdi. lol


Even though I'm a Pats fan, I have to agree.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Even though I'm a Pats fan, I have to agree.


if the jets get nnamdi and him and revis stay healthy, the jets will probably get to the superbowl


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Fucking Johnson, just has to go to the Pats and make up for the loss of Moss. Whatever, their defense is still easily beatable.


I hated their defense last year. No one seemed on the same page and just inexperienced. I'm hoping with another year under Mayo's belt he can start to become an official leader on defense as I think he's a smart player. The possibility of Wilfork and Haynesworth playing on the line (if he goes to DE or if they switch to 4-3) and Ty Warren to add to that. Worried about Merriweather and Spikes getting into trouble but think Mccourty has a bright future.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> if the jets get nnamdi and him and revis stay healthy, the jets will probably get to the superbowl


Please don't tell me you're delusional enough to actually believe that the Jets will be able to get him? Its not happening, its nothing more than a pipe dream by Jets fans so that they can finally get over the hump and actually make a superbowl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still don't see enough in Sanchez to take them to an SB. I know he came close, but I just don't see it.

Seeing Hasselbeck out of a Seahawks uniform is going to be weird. As is McNabb in Minn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Seeing Ochocinco in a Patriots uniform is gonna be weird.

So the poor man's Michael Vick, Vince Young is gonna replace Kevin Kolb as his backup. That'll be interesting.

Whenever I hear Vince Young's name, I think of how he's always in Houston popping up at concert/events giving shoutouts like "When the Texans gonna sign me?" He's been doing since his rookie year and to my knowledge they've never even tried to sign him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Find it funny that Vick and Young are on the same team.

And agreed at Ocho in a Pats uniform.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brye said:


> I still don't see enough in Sanchez to take them to an SB. I know he came close, but I just don't see it.
> 
> Seeing Hasselbeck out of a Seahawks uniform is going to be weird. As is McNabb in Minn.


Trent Dilfer and Brad Johnson won Super Bowls with great defenses. Not sure the NYJ defense is quite up to Tampa's level and they certainly aren't the 00 Ravens, but teams can win despite having an average QB.

Average QBs that won a Super Bowl:
Joe Theismann (right on the cusp of average/good)
Doug Williams (amazing SB game)
Mark Rypien (great year though)
Jim McMahon
Jeff Hostetler
Trent Dilfer
Brad Johnson

All these QBs had great offensive lines and good to legendary defenses.

There are a lot of Jets haters here, and I understand why, but they're a pretty good team. They're as good as any of the other top tier teams.

Mainly just playing Devil's Advocate here btw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well Johnson was a Pro-Bowler the year they won the Super Bowl, but yes I do agree he was an average QB for the majority of his career.

I also wouldn't call Mark Sanchez an average QB, he's better than average but he's not an elite QB in my eyes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I would also argue they had great running games in common MrMister, though i guess that could come from the great O-line play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure Haystacks. I'm implying they had good running games by saying they had great offensive lines, but also that the QB was well protected. Protecting the QB wins games.

If Sanchez was on the Cardinals or the Bills, would anyone care? He'd be considered pretty average. His game and exposure is elevated because of the team he is on.

@notorious_187: Yeah I'll concede Johnson is just on the cusp of being pretty good, kinda like Theismann. Still, the other parts of that Tampa team won them that Super Bowl. I'm also not saying those QBs didn't contribute to ultimate victory. They definitely did. My point is you don't always need Montana or Brady to win a Super Bowl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I completely agree the Jets are a good team, I just don't see too much in Sanchez.

Edit: probably not lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

To be fair, Sanchez hasn't been the one preventing us from taking the next step over the last two season. Say what ever you want about the guy, he is clutch.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> To be fair, Sanchez hasn't been the one preventing us from taking the next step over the last two season. Say what ever you want about the guy, he is clutch.


Clutch? He looked bad against the Colts and wasn't much better against the Steelers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sanchez isn't the problem, the Jets run game is. Not consistent enough. If he could hand it off all game and get by with 12 to 15 short to intermediate completions a game, they would be a lot better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Talking about bad QBs, Grossman almost won a Superbowl LOL. Sanchez isn't the whole problem, but he is certainly apart of the problem.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DH said:


> Clutch? He looked bad against the Colts and wasn't much better against the Steelers.


He was horrible in the first half of the Colts game and was made to look horrible in the first half of the Steelers game, with Brian Schottenheimer producing one of the biggest mindfuck's of a gameplan I've ever seen. 

Bounced back in those games and made clutch plays. He was lights out in the second half vs the Steelers. If that Mark Sanchez performance would have been our biggest problem in the Steelers game, we'd have been in the Superbowl.

Just look at his regular season stats vs playoff stats. He's one of the few QB's who actually plays better in the post-season (When you're playing the best teams) than in the regular season, and he plays _significantly _ better in the postseason. 

I'm not saying he's elite. He's not or anywhere near it, but he's not the obstacle, or at least hasn't been the obstacle that some make him out to be.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Talking about bad QBs, Grossman almost won a Superbowl LOL. Sanchez isn't the whole problem, but he is certainly apart of the problem.


Oh gosh. Bad is being nice to the guy.:lmao

I can't believe the Redskins put him in against Detroit last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Bengals would probably take Grossman right about now. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Bengals would probably take Grossman right about now. *


Don't the Bengals have a pretty good D? i know they did a couple years ago. But that teams gonna be dog crap on offense. losing Palmer , ocho and maybe Benson.

I don't think Sanchez is a good qb, but maybe with a couple more years under his belt he could be. 

Anyway Crabtree is going to miss all of the preseason and maybe a couple regular season games due to some foot injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

damnit, that is horrible regarding Crabtree. Dude just can't get a full preseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

~TKOK~ said:


> Don't the Bengals have a pretty good D? i know they did a couple years ago. But that teams gonna be dog crap on offense. losing Palmer , ocho and maybe Benson.


They lost their best defender in Jonathan Joseph when he signed in Houston this week.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

They still have Leon Hall, luckily. But the rest of the secondary is scary (which is fine with me so that Ben can light them up twice a year).


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm going crazy waiting for Nnamdi to sign.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Out with Reggie Bush, in with Darren Sproles? Seems like a good swap at the position for the Saints.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Berbarito said:


>


I've just spat my coke all over the monitor :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at that picture.

And that sucks about Crabree. I still think he has plenty of potential but just can't stay healthy.

Edit: Sproles filling the Bush gap is a good call for the Saints.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody else hearing Randy Moss to the Jets rumors?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Out of interest where do people read their rumours? The only one I've got really is NFL.com's Free Agency tracker, the latest rumour is that, because DeAngelo Williams has stayed with Carolina, Willis McGahee is our next target as a partner for Moreno. Hmmm.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

From the twitter's of the NFL analysts & insiders.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

so reggie bush and matt moore?. oooh its gonna be a long season.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

any good ones to follow? I'm currently following Schefter and Carucci, that's it.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Schefter just tweeted that the Jets are out with Asomugha. Oshit.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

NFL twitter page says Jets are out of the race for Asomugha.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ray Edwards is a good fit in ATL. He'll get single covered like in MIN because of John Abraham still. Hope he does well, enjoyed his time on the Vikes.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The Cowboys are also out with Asomugha. 

:hmm:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Who the hell is in it then? :argh:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Steelers.

:side:

Edit: Apparently he's headed to the Eagles :| ... Asante Samuel, Nnamdi Asomugha, and Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie? Holy shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

All powerful Eagles? Their team, if they stay healthy, also looks unstoppable. Vick winning a championship would be so good because all the people that still hate him would be choked.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang. How'd the Eagles get him. Didn't they just get a CB from Arizona?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA I fucking knew it, Eagles always sign those type of DBs


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

5 years, 60mil. Money well spent imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Eagles are looking like a really solid team right now.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

They're gonna be quite a force.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wonder where the Jets will turn to now to fill the spot opposite Revis? Does Kyle Wilson get the nod maybe?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well look at that he's made his decision. And Nnamdi didn't need an hour-long ESPN special to do it.

The Eagles are looking real good, if the Pats don't win a ring, I hope Vick does just so he can shut all his haters up. It'll be hilarious.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck me. Scrabble to the Eagles :no:. 

Samuel, DRC, and Scrabble? Giants are gonna have live by the ground and pound against them now


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuckin' Eagles


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

eagles are looking pretty good.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver should trade for Asante Samuel now.

Bailey/Samuel would be a pretty damn good duo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

iMac said:


> Wonder where the Jets will turn to now to fill the spot opposite Revis? Does Kyle Wilson get the nod maybe?


Antonio Cromartie...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

why would the Dolphins want Matt Moore? i mean Orton's not a great qb but he's better than moore.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Worst place he could've gone. They still don't have that fierce or tough of a front seven, but their secondary is now the best in the league on paper. The secondary cannot stop the run so teams will have to beat the Eagles on the ground and exploit safeties via play action. Plus a ball control, running based offense will keep Vick and company off the field.

Easy to say, hard to execute. The Philadelphia Eagles are the clear early favorite in the East.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Orton had over 3000 Passing yards last season, Denver asking for a third rounder is justified.

Orton > Moore


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Eagles looking stacked but I still believe in my bears.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

With the signing of Asomugha and the trade for Rodgers-Cromartie, it makes Samuel the odd man out. He has over a 9 million cap hit, so I wouldn't be shocked if he is traded or released.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Or just move one to Corner.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Or just move one to Corner.


You mean safety since all of them are cornerbacks. I just highly doubt they will keep all of them because the Eagles will have about a 20-25 million cap hit between the 3 players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rodgers-Cromartie at either safety would be disastrous. I hope it happens.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

DRC has really quick feet so he might be able to play as a rangy free safety. I'm not sure if he has the field awareness to work in an unstructured role like that though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Orton had over 3000 Passing yards last season, Denver asking for a third rounder is justified.
> 
> Orton > Moore


you really want tebow to start?


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Worst place he could've gone. They still don't have that fierce or tough of a front seven, but their secondary is now the best in the league on paper. The secondary cannot stop the run so teams will have to beat the Eagles on the ground and exploit safeties via play action. Plus a ball control, running based offense will keep Vick and company off the field.
> 
> Easy to say, hard to execute. The Philadelphia Eagles are the clear early favorite in the East.


They are always the favorites in the East though. They always look good on paper.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

IMPULSE said:


> you really want tebow to start?


Yes, give the kid a chance.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's a good guy. Not so much a good football player, but a good guy.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WWF said:


> He's a good guy. Not so much a good football player, but a good guy.


Which is why I atleast want to give him a shot.

I want to see the guy succeed.


He did play well against Houston last season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Against the worst secondary in the league, I'd hope so.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I hated Tebow at Florida untill he made that speech and then backed it up. He did that MyWish thing and he looked genuine in it. He did that commercial about how people told him he couldn't do things and he did it, fictional or not. He did that promo about no abortion and all these things, yeah in the media, all add up to a likable guy and I'm rooting for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tebow not a good football player? WWF, did you not watch college football for the past 4-5 years? His worth in the NFL remains to be seen, but Tebow is the very definition of a football player.



tbwinsbo6 said:


> They are always the favorites in the East though. They always look good on paper.


The Eagles have not been the favorite the past few years. They were only the clear favorites in the years where McNabb was in his prime and Jim Johnson defenses were among the best in the league.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tebow was a good college player, but that don't mean he'll be that good in the nfl.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tebow was an outstanding college player. He's one of the best to ever play the game. The way he played is vastly different from what an NFL QB can get away with though.

He won't fail because he's lazy, or apathetic, or arrogant, or content with his money. He won't fail because he's not a good player. He'll most likely fail because he can't adapt and change his game. On the other hand, he just might succeed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have faith in him. He just seems like one of those guys that loves the game and constantly works hard. Unlike most of egomaniac QBs that come out of college into the NFL recently, he's completely different. Of all of them, I could see him adapting well and being successful because he probably cares the most.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brye said:


> I have faith in him. He just seems like one of those guys that loves the game and constantly works hard. Unlike most of egomaniac QBs that come out of college into the NFL recently, he's completely different. Of all of them, I could see him adapting well and being successful because he probably cares the most.


He's right there with Colin Kaepernick in terms of caring about getting better and beating people as opposed to other aspects like money and such in my book. Oddly enough, I think those two are also the most publicly faith based QB's of recent times as well, though Tebow had the national stage.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

~TKOK~ said:


> why would the Dolphins want Matt Moore? i mean Orton's not a great qb but he's better than moore.


they want to stay as a below average team.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i see Teebow haveing an above average career with always just missing becoming a great quarterback. kinda like Eli Manning and Donavon McNabb


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Nnadmi Asomugha = Lebron James
Asante Samuel = Dwayne Wade
Dominque Rodgers-Cromartie = Chris Bosh
Andy Reid = Pat Riley

Plus Michael Vick running the show and Vince Young as the backup. Don't forget there's Desean Jackson to run past you. Cue the NWO theme song. Might as well. FU Eagles!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Tebow not a good football player? WWF, did you not watch college football for the past 4-5 years? His worth in the NFL remains to be seen, but Tebow is the very definition of a football player.


No shit he was fantastic in college, but that's irrelevant. What he did at Florida has no bearing on his current situation in Denver. The only way he's going to succeed is if the Broncos run a spread offense, which I doubt. He can be fantastic in the film room, locker room and practice field, but if it doesn't translate to in-game productivity, he's not a good football player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not irrelevant at all. You said he's not a good football player. This is objectively false and pretty obvious. The way he played at Florida won't work in the NFL since it'll get him killed, but the way he played defines what football is all about.

You must mean good NFL player. There's a difference. Jury's out on if he can make it in the NFL, so we can't even say he's a good or bad NFL player yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd love to have Tebow on the Bengals team for different and opposite reasons. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

chronoxiong said:


> Nnadmi Asomugha = Lebron James
> Asante Samuel = Dwayne Wade
> Dominque Rodgers-Cromartie = Chris Bosh
> Andy Reid = Pat Riley
> ...


Since Samuels is most likely to get traded, he should be Bosh, despite being the guy already there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Samuel is traded, it's good to see the Eagles getting rid of their second best corner.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for screwing us over Nnamdi. Now we have to overpay for Cromartie and still don't have a No.2 receiver. We also still need a pass rusher, our biggest weakness last season.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike Sims Walker signs a one year deal with the Rams.

Not a huge fan of MSW but he can only upgrade the Rams awful receiving.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

chronoxiong said:


> Nnadmi Asomugha = Lebron James
> Asante Samuel = Dwayne Wade
> Dominque Rodgers-Cromartie = Chris Bosh
> Andy Reid = Pat Riley
> ...


Jackson's holding out, though, and unless they do cut/trade Samuel, I don`t see how they`re going to have the money to meet what he wants.

@MX - The Rams receiving isn't totally horrible. They've got a young core who will use this upcoming year to prove themselves imo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We'll just have to wait and see, there receiving is what cost them the playoffs last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh, the Rams weren't going anywhere even if they had made the playoffs. They're a work in progress.

The Rams WR corps has to be doing a few things right. Bradford had a really good rookie season, something that is really rare. If he can do what he did with average WR's, seems pretty scary what he could when he understands the NFL game better and has a legitimate no.1 guy split wide.

Seeing him play a lot at OU, this is no surprise to me really.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The Rams are going to win the NFC West this year by at least 2 games. The Seahawks have no one at QB, the Niners couldn't cover my dead grandma, and the Cardinals are throwing their 60+ million dollar investment behind a putrid offensive line.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^To further your case, the Rams also acquired G Harvey Dahl from the Falcons, which should help their offense even more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Rams also signed my man Harvey Dahl from the Falcons to replace Adam Goldberg on the OL. Routinely rated as one of the meanest players in the league. Puts Goldberg back in his useful back up everything role.

Edit: Beat to the punch!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Come to think of it, who's the Rams starting TE? I can't even think of who it is :/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Billy Bajema	Daniel Fells	Derek Schouman was their depth chart last season, but they drafted Lance Kendricks TE from Wisconsin round 2. And in case people forgot, they got Austin Pettis and Greg Salas at WR in the draft. Salas is a dream, won't see him dropping many passes.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh right, I forgot about Kendricks. From the few games of Wisconsin I saw last year I thought he looked pretty good. Iirc his draft stock fell because he had a bad combine, but he could turn out to be a favourite target for Bradford.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets won't re-sign Braylon Edwards. Lots of teams need a number 2 guy and he's still out there.

Cam Newton signed a 4 year, ~22 million dollar contract. Good to see these rookie contracts be a bit more sane.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Denver should sign him and trade Royal imo

Verdict still out on Demaryius Thomas.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Edwards in Minnesota as long as we're inside half the time.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Denver should sign him and trade Royal imo
> 
> Verdict still out on Demaryius Thomas.


That would be stupid. Edwards will want more money than what you're paying for Royal, and Royal is more likely to produce better results imo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

DH said:


> That would be stupid. Edwards will want more money than what you're paying for Royal, and Royal is more likely to produce better results imo.


Didn't really think about the money issue tbh.

Royal does help out on special teams but he has been pretty bad in the receiving game these past two seasons.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

wildx213 said:


> Thanks for screwing us over Nnamdi. Now we have to overpay for Cromartie and still don't have a No.2 receiver. We also still need a pass rusher, our biggest weakness last season.


Yes, because the Jets are victims here. (LMAO)


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

It's the Jets own fault for trying to pursue someone they didn't need, nor they could really afford if they wanted to fill their other needs.

LOLJETS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's actually better for the Jets to not have signed him. They need to plug holes elsewhere, if not this year, then in the next few years to come.

Same with Dallas. The more I thought about getting Asomugha, and how much he was asking, the less I wanted him on the team. You can get multiple solid players for his salary.

Back to Cam's contract for a second. I hope these more realistic rookie contracts lead to less busts. It won't eliminate them of course, some guys just can't hack it in the NFL.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I see Edwards possibly going to the Vikings. They do need a receiver after the loss of Rice and Harvin could possibly still have the migraine issue.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> I see Edwards possibly going to the Vikings. They do need a receiver after the loss of Rice and Harvin could possibly still have the migraine issue.


I get the feeling that no matter where he ends up, he'll be overpaid.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

iMac said:


> I get the feeling that no matter where he ends up, he'll be overpaid.


Of course. No one gets as much money to drop the ball as Edwards. Second place goes to Roy Williams when he was on the Cowboys.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Surprised that the Eagles wanted Nnamdi, but damn, that's one loaded secondary.

They look like the co-favorites with the Packers, right now. 

Liking what the Rams are doing. Having a nice offseason.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I missed that the Panthers grabbed Greg Olson. They are making some quiet moves to really improve that team. They had so much cap space, it was inevitable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Surprised that the Eagles wanted Nnamdi, but damn, that's one loaded secondary.
> 
> *They look like the co-favorites with the Packers, right now. *
> 
> Liking what the Rams are doing. Having a nice offseason.


Knowing how the NFL plays out season after season this era, this means two other teams will be out front in December/January.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Knowing how the NFL plays out season after season this era, this means two other teams will be out front in December/January.


Rams and Falcons?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cowboys and Niners.:side:

Rams would be a surprise if they were out front for sure. I think they'll win the West like a lot of people, but they won't have one of the best records. Then again, seeding in the playoffs doesn't matter as much as it used to. I don't know what it is, but I like this Rams team a lot. It probably has a ton to do with Bradford, who I secretly greatly respected while he was at Oklahoma.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Both those teams should win their divisions so they aren't really the best of examples. 

If you want to go off radar without being too loony I'd say the Texans and the Bears.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Eagles signed DT Cullen Jenkins.

Jenkins is a very good player. He was an important player last season for the Packers. Eagle fans should be pretty pleased with this signing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty thankful that the Eagles are in the NFC right now. Crap.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Both those teams should win their divisions so they aren't really the best of examples.
> 
> If you want to go off radar without being too loony I'd say the Texans and the Bears.


BROWNS. The Cleveland Browns will win the AFC North. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news JM.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd pick us to win the west, but we do have a pretty tough schedule, and I'd even classify us as a 
"not-quite-there-yet" caliber team. Although we just might pull off a few surprises this year...



God damn Eagles. My asshole dad likes the Eagles, and it really pisses me off how good their roster is looking.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think if Denver shore their D up they have a chance at the playoffs, not sure how good/bad an offseason the Chargers/Chiefs/Raiders have had though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus the Eagles are looking real good.

Skimming through the schedules and I'm glad that Carolina has Arizona the first week of the season. It's an opportunity for them to get a win under their belt and perhaps a bit of momentum going up against GB the following week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> BROWNS. The Cleveland Browns will win the AFC North. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news JM.


Ah damn man that makes me willy willy sad


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Psh, the Browns. The Bengals are about to ride that Andy Dalton swag all the way to the playoffs. :side:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"Ty Warren, who was released by the Patriots on Friday, will visit the Broncos on Saturday night, an NFL source told the Denver Post."


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> I'd pick us to win the west, but we do have a pretty tough schedule, and I'd even classify us as a
> "not-quite-there-yet" caliber team. Although we just might pull off a few surprises this year...


Heck. If the Bears can make it to the NFC Championship game and win the NFC North while playing badly and being crap on offense, the Rams have a great chance in the NFC West. The Seahawks and Cardinals are both on new QB's this year with limited practice time and the 49'ers are still trying to find a decent QB.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> "Ty Warren, who was released by the Patriots on Friday, will visit the Broncos on Saturday night, an NFL source told the Denver Post."


The Broncos number one goal right now should be to resign Ryan Harris, because when Tebow's in, Harris is the blindside tackle, not Clady. And I doubt Clady is going to play RT since he seems to have a knack for LT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-visiting-steelers?module=HP11_headline_stack

hmmmmm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was always a Plaxico fan, so it'll be interesting to see him back with Pittsburgh (If he signs with him).


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Unlike most of you I'm loving the fact my roster is looking amazing. I didn't expect us to get Jenkins at all but I think with Nnamdi signing it brought potential suitors. Now if we could get a good LB and get Desean into camp with the new contract he deserves than I'm a happy man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Plax is going to visit the niners too.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Barrett Rudd to the Titans is an interesting deal imo. Always thought he was a pretty solid player.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Plax is a Jeet


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

With a salary cap for a team what does it mean, when said: Cap hit? I'm looking on Madden now and say for example it would say Seahawks cap hit: $10.87M, what does that mean? And unlike football (soccer) where wages are agreed and worked out on a weekly basis, do NFL franchise and players agree on Yearly wages? Or a certain amount for say 7 years and divide that by 7, giving the player his yearly wage?
Thanks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's yearly. The amount per year can also be different, usually escalating, or loaded so that it's less in a year that an important teammate needs to be resigned.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> It's yearly. The amount per year can also be different, usually escalating, or loaded so that it's less in a year that an important teammate needs to be resigned.


Thanks. Do you know about cap hit?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

So Tavaris Jackson is the unquestioned leader at QB for Seattle, and now I just read they are cutting Lofa Tatupu. I love how that team is getting worse all the time.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the sad part is the seahawks could still win that division. mcdaniels will sabotage offensive players he don't like b/c he can't trade them.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tatupu asked for his release I think, wouldn't say no to him at Denver.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

LMAO at Fat Albert not showing up to Pats practice.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you surprised? 

And if Seattle wins the West again, I'll lol. Although I think the Rams will win the division, the 49ers & the Cards will probably give them a nice push. And who knows what Seattle will do, they've been so inconsistent these past few years.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

IMPULSE said:


> mcdaniels will sabotage offensive players he don't like b/c he can't trade them.




Yeah dude, Josh McDaniels will ruin the career of other players he doesn't like because since he accepted a job as a coordinator, he cannot make personnel decisions. That's great analysis and commentary right there. Steven Jackson is going to get buried!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Jets signed the criminal to a one year deal. Will fit in nicely with Holmes.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Yeah dude, Josh McDaniels will ruin the career of other players he doesn't like because since he accepted a job as a coordinator, he cannot make personnel decisions. That's great analysis and commentary right there. Steven Jackson is going to get buried!


um. 

whoever wins the nfc west will only have to win like seven games. rooting for the pittsburgh west they suck but every team in that division is awful.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, a 7-win team won a division just once in the entire history of the NFL, so its bound to happen again another year in a row.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Arian Foster's loss is Ray Rice and the Ravens gain: Vonta Leach signed a 3 year, $11 million deal with the Ravens

Ray Rice must be smiling ear to ear.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Yes, a 7-win team won a division just once in the entire history of the NFL, so its bound to happen again another year in a row.


you should take things less literally. i don't see a team in the nfc west having a winning record, it's nothing to be bothered by.

i prefer raven fullback's who use twitter campaigns to get carries


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

HullKogan said:


> Yeah dude, Josh McDaniels will ruin the career of other players he doesn't like because since he accepted a job as a coordinator, he cannot make personnel decisions. That's great analysis and commentary right there. Steven Jackson is going to get buried!


Josh has a bad rep, but I can look past that and see how he has the ability to bring out the best of his WR Group. I see a healthy break out year for Donnie Avery because of Josh. If we can utilize Mike Sims Walker and Danario Alexander down the field properly, and Amendola in the slots, I see this team surprising a lot of people. Get the running game going, and even getting Jack in the open field on screens and dump offs. Building a team through the draft is the proper way to go, I see this team being serious contendors in 3 years or so. Most important, PROTECT YOUNG SAM.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

is mark clayton still on the rams?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> LMAO at Fat Albert not showing up to Pats practice.


Well on the bright side, he passed his conditioning test.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

IMPULSE said:


> is mark clayton still on the rams?


He signed a One Year deal last year, and I was really hoping the Rams would re-sign him. Him and Sam had a great connection before Mark got hurt. Was easily taking the role of #1 WR since Avery went down in the Pre-Season. However, Coach Spags said recently his knee still isn't ready so they are waiting on that. My guess is because we signed Mike Sims-Walker that he won't be back.

Mike Sims-Walker
Donnie Avery
Danny Amendola
Danario Alexander
Brandon Gibson
Mardy Gilyard
Laurent Robinson
Greg Salas (Rookie)
Austin Pettis (Rookie)

That's 9 WR's (I see Robinson getting cut also Mardy if he doesn't learn the damn plabook. Or Practice Squad) Don't see room for Mark. Unfortunately.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So with the signing of Plaxico Burress, where do you guys think Braylon Edwards would land?

I read that he was meeting with the Cardinals, but a friend of mine (who is a Redskins fan) thinks he would be a good pickup for them, but they already have 10 WR's under contract, plus isn't he best friends with Kerry Rhodes?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bears should sign Edwards. Two guys prone to drops might be able to replace Olsen. Two negatives make a positive.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more I want the Niners to sign Edwards. While he is a drop-prone malcontent, he is still better than Crabtree (can't go over the middle), Morgan (can't get open), and our grab bag of slot receivers, all of which are smaller than I am.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Shady said:


> He signed a One Year deal last year, and I was really hoping the Rams would re-sign him. Him and Sam had a great connection before Mark got hurt. Was easily taking the role of #1 WR since Avery went down in the Pre-Season. However, Coach Spags said recently his knee still isn't ready so they are waiting on that. My guess is because we signed Mike Sims-Walker that he won't be back.
> 
> Mike Sims-Walker
> Donnie Avery
> ...


Well its a law of the universe that we will lose a receiver for the year to injury, so I wouldn't be surprised if eventually Clayton suits up as a Ram again. For now, I project our top six WR's to be MSW, Avery, Amendola, DX, Pettis, and Salas. Robinson is out, and Gilyard and Gibson will have to fight hard to make the roster. I'm anxious to see what McDaniels can do with Avery, damn I hope that boy shows up this year.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

HullKogan said:


> Well its a law of the universe that we will lose a receiver for the year to injury, so I wouldn't be surprised if eventually Clayton suits up as a Ram again. For now, I project our top six WR's to be MSW, Avery, Amendola, DX, Pettis, and Salas. Robinson is out, and Gilyard and Gibson will have to fight hard to make the roster. I'm anxious to see what McDaniels can do with Avery, damn I hope that boy shows up this year.


I know it is just the first weekend of Training camp, but I am reading that Gibson has been the most impressive. He made his strides late last year. Maybe hes real hungry and wants it. We'll see. I can't wait to see Salas, he was real impressive in College for Hawaii. Great set of hands.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Source: Jets, Cromartie agree to 4 year, $32m deal


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Denver have signed Willis McGahee, 4 years, 9.5 million

Edit: Sorry for the double post, didn't think to check


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Willis McGahee should be a fine fit for Denver. He's essentially a fullback nowadays and Moreno could use one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shady said:


> I know it is just the first weekend of Training camp, but I am reading that Gibson has been the most impressive. He made his strides late last year. Maybe hes real hungry and wants it. We'll see. I can't wait to see Salas, he was real impressive in College for Hawaii. Great set of hands.


I love both Salas and Pettis. Hated playing theme every year. Pettis is clutch.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Leave the Memories Alone, Randy Moss.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep. Moss's agent announced today that Randy retired last year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I must have a half-dozen various Moss jerseys from his first tenure in my closet somewhere. Purple, white, gold, black, etc. Will be good throwbacks in a couple years to pair with my Page jersey.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Moss was always one of my favorites to watch. I loved his style of play, and admired his fiery personality.


He probably wasn't getting the type of offers he expected so he decided to hang it up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Moss is one of the, if not the, most talented WR of all time. Shame he never used it all the time, but that's how some people are. Imagine how big he would have been if he was never kicked out of Notre Dame or Florida State.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Innate talent? Yep, that's arguable. He's got nothing on Rice as a football player nor as a WR though. Then again, no one does. Moss, in his prime, was the best WR I've ever seen that wasn't Jerry Rice.

I've seen Randy Moss make some of the best catches of all time, and they were usually against Dallas. I still wonder how great it would've been if Dallas had drafted him back then. Irvin still had a couple years before he injured his neck. That would've been pretty awesome.

Touchdown...Randy Moss. - Pat Summerall


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

If Moss had the attitude and work rate of Jerry Rice he would have eclipsed all of his records.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Attitude and work ethic go a long way don't they.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep two underrated attributes IMO.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Any British fans know when the Sky Sports schedule for the regular season is released? The only Broncos game on a Sunday/Monday Night (thus definitely televised over here) is our season opener against the Raiders, so I'm hoping some of the 6pm/9pm games will feature us.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Broncos/Raiders games are usually awesome so that's a good game to be able to watch.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome from a neutral perspective, I felt like I'd had my heart ripped out when they beat us 59-14 last season.

All the same I can't wait for us to get going.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> Awesome from a neutral perspective, I felt like I'd had my heart ripped out when they beat us 59-14 last season.


:lmao Owned. 

Raiders/Jaguars was another good game from last year. More so a field day for McFadden & Jones Drew, but still fun to watch I suppose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

EFC Bronco said:


> Awesome from a neutral perspective, I felt like I'd had my heart ripped out when they beat us 59-14 last season.
> 
> All the same I can't wait for us to get going.


That's just one game. They've had a lot of close games over the years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just thinking about this today, I fucking miss Kurt Warner.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> Just thinking about this today, I fucking miss Kurt Warner.


You're not the only one. The Cardinals and especially Larry Fitzgerald miss him too. 

And if Moss is truly retired, congrats to him on a great career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> You're not the only one. The Cardinals and especially Larry Fitzgerald miss him too.
> 
> And if Moss is truly retired, congrats to him on a great career.


Agreed. The Cards/Packers game from the '10 playoffs was fucking nuts!

Agreed, he was talented as fuck. Didn't always have the best attitude but he was such a good player.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Can't wait until Larry forces a trade home to Minnesota because the Cards still suck


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ronnie Brown to the Eagles in a 1 year deal. Yet again, another solid, virtually risk free pickup for the Eagles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What they need to do is get Jackson a new contract, but Ronnie Brown is a solid backup for McCoy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> Ronnie Brown to the Eagles in a 1 year deal. Yet again, another solid, virtually risk free pickup for the Eagles.


Is it safe to say that the Eagles had the best offseason?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I want to see who they trade Asaunte Samuel for before that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

JM said:


> That's just one game. They've had a lot of close games over the years.


They've had some great games I agree, but it's just hard to enjoy the close ones when you support one of the teams, nail biting stuff.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Innate talent? Yep, that's arguable. He's got nothing on Rice as a football player nor as a WR though. Then again, no one does. Moss, in his prime, was the best WR I've ever seen that wasn't Jerry Rice.
> 
> I've seen Randy Moss make some of the best catches of all time, and they were usually against Dallas. I still wonder how great it would've been if Dallas had drafted him back then. Irvin still had a couple years before he injured his neck. That would've been pretty awesome.
> 
> Touchdown...Randy Moss. - Pat Summerall


Was watching Mike and Mike and was wondering what would have happened if the 49ers had drafted him. that'd be a wr line up of T.O.,Moss and Rice.

Anyway Rice is undoubtedly the greatest WR. But if you go on just pure talent, i might have to go with Moss. I mean the dude was a beast, best deep threat ever.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I want to see who they trade Asaunte Samuel for before that.


D.J Williams hopefully.

Really starting to like the look of our pass rush for next season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone looking for a LT? The Vikings cut Bryant McKennie today after he showed up to camp too out of shape for the teams liking and a lackluster 2010 campaign. Still an above average player at a premium position, but never had the drive to really try hard at his job.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure the Bears could use a LT. The Lions could too.

Edit: NFL Network rumors that Randy Moss has been offered a contract by the Eagles.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus. :lmao

Eagles are going after everything that moves.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brye said:


> Jesus. :lmao
> 
> Eagles are going after everything that moves.


And players are taking less to play for them, most of them one year deals, Hoping Vick ups their value next offseason. From an Eagles perspective, all these guys on contract years is awesome.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> And players are taking less to play for them, most of them one year deals, Hoping Vick ups their value next offseason. From an Eagles perspective, all these guys on contract years is awesome.


To me, it seems like a double-edged sword. If they get to the NFC Championship game and lose, all of those guys will ask for more money and most likely the Eagles won't be able to repeat. 

Also it appears Kyle Orton has won the starter job in Denver.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> To me, it seems like a double-edged sword. *If they get to the NFC Championship game and lose,* all of those guys will ask for more money and most likely the Eagles won't be able to repeat.
> 
> Also it appears Kyle Orton has won the starter job in Denver.


That's kinda what they are used to, so I guess it would be considered a great season.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope tebow can keep quinn from taking the backup spot


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

49ers finally made some moves. We signed Carlos Rodgers to a 1-year deal. Then today, we signed Johnathan Goodwin to be our Center for the next few seasons (3-year deal). It's not the best but I'm liking it. Rodgers will be our #1 CB since I don't trust Shawntae Spencer at that spot. I just wish he catches more INTs. Goodwin will give us great play and provide veteran leadership for the OL. We are also in talks to sign Braylon Edwards as well. I hope he signs with us so that will push Michael Crabtree to stop being a punk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Crabtree doing more than getting injured?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Isn't Carlos Rodgers the failed Lions WR they took #2 overall and never even played or something?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Is Crabtree doing more than getting injured?


He's a fucking diva off the field and he is afraid to go over the middle. I really like the signings although that o-line is still really shaky. We have 2 second year players, Staley who belongs at right tackle, Goodwin, and Chilo Rachal who was awful last year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Crabtree's okay. Was dissapointing last year though. He played in all 16 games but had about the same number he did the year before. He is a diva though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

> The Kansas City Chiefs locked up talented outside linebacker Tamba Hali with a huge five-year contract worth $60 million, with $35 million guaranteed


He is worth every penny.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Taylor Mays to the Bears, please.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Isn't Carlos Rodgers the failed Lions WR they took #2 overall and never even played or something?


No.

Carlos Rogers: Auburn DB when they had Cadillac Williams, Ronnie Brown, Jason Campbell
Charles Rogers: Michigan St. phenom WR, marijuana possession problems, run-in's with the law, and Detroit bust.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Panthers picked up Legedu Naanee. (Y)

They could use some extra help at WR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Really? Missed that. Not sure I completely agree with it, but it's fine. I don't understand adding a WR that's no better than Gettis or LaFell. If it was an upper-caliber WR, then it'd make sense, but we'll see what happens. I was hoping to see Armanti get some good time this season, but this works against him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Braylon Edwards to 49ers on a one year 3.5 mil deal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

49ers committed $16 mil in 2011 to Akers, Rogers, Goodwin, Whitner, Edwards, Williams. Raiders committed $16 mil in 2011 to Michael Huff.

Per Adam Schefter.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Father Flex said:


> 49ers committed $16 mil in 2011 to Akers, Rogers, Goodwin, Whitner, Edwards, Williams. Raiders committed $16 mil in 2011 to Michael Huff.
> 
> Per Adam Schefter.


We signed Dante Whitner? Nice. Also lolwallaandscrilla, Al Davis strikes again. I wonder if Javon Walker and JaMarcus are still available :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dude, living in a Raiders secondary market, we played call the play drinking game with Jamarcus Russell. If you were wrong, you had to take a shot, if you called a fumble correctly, everyone else has finish their drinks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy about the Edwards sign. he's not a bad receiver.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm happy with these signings for the 49ers lately. Getting Goodwin to be the Center, Carlos Rodgers to be the #1 CB and non-gambler and today with Braylon Edwards. These are good signings. They were all signed for cheap too and two of them signed to only 1 year contracts. Good stuff Baalke. I really hope with Edwards signing, that will make Michael Crabtree to try harder and to stop being such a punk. Play for the 49ers, stop wishing you were a Cowboy!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Father Flex said:


> *Taylor Mays to the Bears, please.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he any good? If so, yes please. We need a good secondary player out there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not really. He's just a hard-hitting safety. Not great coverage or ball skills, but he hits pretty damn hard!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess he'd make a good run defense and blitz guy. Hard hitters can be great for blitzing which the NFC North does a lot of. Forced fumbles are game changers.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Mays is an athletic freak, but he is pretty raw. I hope Harbaugh and co can do something with him; he could be an absolute stud if someone teaches him technique.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mays was such a stud at USC. Before his knee injury, there was talk he was a top-3 pick.

I don't particularly care for the Edwards signing, but it's a 1 year deal for 3.5 so whatever. No biggie if it busts. 

Rather pleased with the offseason so far. Just wish Alex Smith wasn't our QB.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This has been a damn good offseason for St. Louis.


LOL @ Seattle for signing all these great pass-catchers only to have bums play QB for 'em.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Lamarr Woodley took less money that Hali. This is the best thing to happen since ending the raven's season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> This has been a damn good offseason for St. Louis.
> 
> 
> LOL @ Seattle for signing all these great pass-catchers only to have bums play QB for 'em.


Sidney Rice has 1 good year in Brett Favre's best season of his career and two shitty years, one of which he sabotaged himself by waiting to have surgery to miss it as a contract ploy. Still not sold on his talents, and he seems like a mega ego prick with his actions.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I wanted Bradford throwing passes to Sidney this season, but I guess 
Tavaris Jackson is just too good a quarterback to turn down.


Same thing with SanFran. The 49ers have made some good moves, but at the end of the day, Alex Smith is still Alex Smith.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So who do you guys think will win each division? I'm going Eagles, Falcons, Packers, Rams, Patriots, Steelers, Colts, and Chargers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> So who do you guys think will win each division? I'm going Eagles, Falcons, Packers, Rams, Patriots, Steelers, Colts, and Chargers.


Cowboys, Saints, Rams, Packers
wild card: philly, chicago

Patriots, Steelers, Houston, Chargers
wild card: Indy, Baltimore


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> So who do you guys think will win each division? I'm going Eagles, Falcons, Packers, Rams, Patriots, Steelers, Colts, and Chargers.


Barring catastrophic injuries:

NFC = Philly (home field), Atlanta, St. Louis, Detroit:side:
Wild Card: Dallas, New Orleans 

AFC = New York (home field), Indianapolis, Kansas City, Pittsburgh
Wild Card: New England, Houston


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Philly, St Louis, Atlanta, Green Bay, New Orleans, Detroit

New England, Pittsburgh, Indianapolis, San Diego, Jets, Ravens


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

AFC: Jets, Steelers, Colts, Chiefs
Wild Cards: Patriots, Chargers

NFC: Eagles, Packers, Falcons, (Got to support) Seahawks
Wild cards: Bears, Cowboys


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Same but swap Kansas City for Denver. I'm an optimist, yes.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Same but swap Kansas City for Denver. I'm an optimist, yes.


Haha, I would say even more so than me, we've done quite well in FA, don't know if T-Jax can step-up, we'll see.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tarvaris Jackson is a decent QB no doubt about it, will be interesting to see how Seattle do next season.

Denver have made some good additions this off season, notably VON MILLER who will be an absolute gem IMO, if we make some more good acquisitions in the next week or 2 we'll have an outside chance of a playoff berth.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Von Miler in the 4-3 still makes no sense. It'll be interesting to see what Foxy does with him.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Tarvaris Jackson is a decent QB no doubt about it, will be interesting to see how Seattle do next season.
> 
> Denver have made some good additions this off season, notably VON MILLER who will be an absolute gem IMO, if we make some more good acquisitions in the next week or 2 we'll have an outside chance of a playoff berth.


Yeah, although it's not the best division, it's a very unpredictable any of the 4 could get it, I mean a 7-9 record last season for us, so I wouldn't count anything out, but it should be a great season as a whole I think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

EFC Bronco said:


> Tarvaris Jackson is a decent QB no doubt about it, will be interesting to see how Seattle do next season.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news AJ22, but Jackson is an awful QB. There is a slim chance he figures out how to be a QB in the NFL, but it's extremely doubtful. Terrible QB's have turned it around later in their careers, but it's pretty rare. Right now, he's one the of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news AJ22, but Jackson is an awful QB. There is a slim chance he figures out how to be a QB in the NFL, but it's extremely doubtful. Terrible QB's have turned it around later in their careers, but it's pretty rare. Right now, he's one the of the worst I've ever seen.


It wasn't me that said he was good, I just said I hope he can step up, I have some doubts, but as is Bronco, I'm being optimistic in the QB department.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indeed. I was just pointing it out because I know you're new the game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As someone who's watched Jackson most every game, my thoughts are :no: Waste of a pick, got destroyed by not having the right resources in place, may be salvageable.

Also, my playoff teams are saying that Bradford and Stafford stay healthy, which is a big IF.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Indeed. I was just pointing it out because I know you're new the game.


I know. Still getting more knowledge of everything, but got the hang of all positions, most tactics, and players too but that will come. 


Haystacks Calhoun said:


> As someone who's watched Jackson most every game, my thoughts are :no: Waste of a pick, got destroyed by not having the right resources in place, may be salvageable.
> 
> Also, my playoff teams are saying that Bradford and Stafford stay healthy, which is a big IF.


But to both of you, I was surprised they went with Tavaris too because he is quite inexperienced. But as you say hopefully with some good players around him we can get going with him.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mason and floyd both turned down the ravens who offered both more money. raven's wide receiver core looking like the greatest of all time.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Derrick Mason has joined the Jets. The Jets big receivers are Holmes, Burress, and now Mason.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Anybody watch the hall of fame ceramony?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I flipped it on and watched some of Marshall Faulk's speech.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Go Lions. Winning season please.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

~TKOK~ said:


> Anybody watch the hall of fame ceramony?


I watched bits and pieces...the speeches I watched as a whole were Dent's (as I'm a Bears fan) and Ed Sabol (founder of NFL Films). I certainly wish Sabol said a lot more...I think he made the biggest impact on football of all the inductees. NFL Films brought pro football into the spotlight big time, and it has also had impact on other forms of media as well. 

I don't discount what Dent, Deion, and Faulk did, but Sabol's mark is definitely as permanent a mark on the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Couldn't agree with you more BruiserKC. NFL Films and Sabol were a huge reason the NFL exploded in popularity in the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sharpes speech was the best I thought, that's not to say everybody else's wasn't but sharpe's was pretty great.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...rmer-nemesis-ellis?module=HP11_headline_stack


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Go Lions. Winning season please.


I hope it happens. I hope they go as far as winning the division so I can lol @ all the Packers fans bandwagoners. 

I'm also hoping to go see Lions/Falcons this season since my brother's a Falcons fan so we might go, especially since I think it could end up being a pretty close game. Last season, they were competitive in most of their losses, so with a healthy Stafford and improvement/upgrades at some of their weaker positions, a winning season is definitely possible.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Lions are getting beat up early and often, first Fairley, now their 2nd round pick RB's out for the year with an ACL.

Ricky Williams also signs with the Ravens.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

which teams fans do you hate the most?

for me its the jets, followed by the eagles.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The Lions are getting beat up early and often, first Fairley, now their 2nd round pick RB's out for the year with an ACL.
> 
> Ricky Williams also signs with the Ravens.


Achilles, not ACL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

GD said:


> which teams fans do you hate the most?
> 
> for me its the jets, followed by the eagles.


Packers, Cowboys, Bears


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jets, Texans, & Cowboys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Giants, Redskins, Eagles. Right now I hate the Eagles the most, but it changes.

Outside the East I don't like the Packers or Steelers. Dallas has had a great rivalry with the Niners, but that's more respect than hatred; same with these recent Steelers. They're hard for me to hate.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Steelers/Raiders. Don't really like the Chargers or the Chiefs, but don't really mind them much.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

GD said:


> which teams fans do you hate the most?
> 
> for me its the jets, followed by the eagles.


Cowboys.

Man the Lions were looking like they might have a 7-8 win seasons but this Fairley foot injury and Leshoure torn his ACL is a pretty damaging to their chances.

The 49ers are lucky they are in the NFC West but their offseason was questionable they signed 3 safteys and Braylon Edwards who is close to a 4-8 game suspension. As well as the fact Alex Smith is back and Crabtree is never in camp, really Gore is injury prone too. I guess they actually have a head coach now but still. God the NFC West is tough to pick I'm torn between Rams and Cards think I would go Rams though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Cards? The Cardinals will be shit, even if Kevin Kolb plays well. They have no o-line, not much of a running game, and their cornerback tandem is Richard Marshall and Patrick Peterson, who is yet to sign a deal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Brah, Peterson signed a deal.

And I despise Patriots fandom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:$

I love the Pats, always have and I grew up with them but I'll even admit that many of the people I know constantly talk out of their ass. Only team I can't really stand is the Titans. I've never been able to like them for some reason. Same with the Raiders but mainly for their stupidity.

Still more of a Panthers fan than Patriots though. I get a ton of shit for it but just because they're my home team doesn't mean they're my favorite.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Pardon the Interruption today opened up today's show about the Tebow vs Orton start discussion. They compared Tebow to CM Punk and Orton to Cena. Simmons said that Tebow (Punk) would get the starting job because he's the people's choice. He also plugged SummerSlam briefly. 

So who would you start if you were in charge of the Broncos?


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Let's have a healthy and good season Colts, woo!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> Pardon the Interruption today opened up today's show about the Tebow vs Orton start discussion. They compared Tebow to CM Punk and Orton to Cena. Simmons said that Tebow (Punk) would get the starting job because he's the people's choice. He also plugged SummerSlam briefly.
> 
> So who would you start if you were in charge of the Broncos?


Tebow, trade Orton for pieces. You're not winning any time soon.


----------



## Shady (Jun 25, 2004)

Orton is the better QB. No competition. Come on Elway you should know better.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

We weren't winning with Orton last year and he had the best season of his career. They should give Tebow a chance start him and if he doesn't work out you roll with Orton until you draft a replacement.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Patriots are going to be DEADLY this year!*

This year might rival or even exceed the 2007 team! We'll see! One thing is for certain, be afraid of the New England Patriots! After all the media hate, the Jets fluke in the play offs, all the set backs over the years, the bad luck, the Brady injury costing them two seasons...
The Patriots are going to be playing angry. Don't be surprised if they run up the score on a lot of opponents just to put the NFL on notice! Looking at their schedule, another undefeated season followed by a Super Bowl win isn't outside the realm of possibility.

GO PATS GO!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

reports says that tebow looks worse than brady quinn in camp. broncos must have a special fanbase if they want someone who's performing awful to start. orton had broncos at 8-8 just two years ago. i feel sorry for orton b/c he's an underrated player and shouldn't even be classed with tebow. i do wish that tebow would go start for the ravens b/c that would end their season before it started.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> reports says that tebow looks worse than brady quinn in camp. broncos must have a special fanbase if they want someone who's performing awful to start. orton had broncos at 8-8 just two years ago. i feel sorry for orton b/c he's an underrated player and shouldn't even be classed with tebow. i do wish that tebow would go start for the ravens b/c that would end their season before it started.


Excellent point. I have to agree with you on all of this. Tebow is a popular guy though. You cannot doubt the fanbase this guy has by himself. That's why there is even a starting issue to begin with.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Tebow. He's one of the most likable guys to ever play the sport and you know he's never going to give up trying to get that starter spot. He's just one of those people that even if he never pans out as a starter, I'd rather his personality on my team than some douchebag with a bit more success (Vince Young or something). Plus he showed signs of real clutch play in that Houston game. I'm well aware Houston's D wasn't great but it's still a high pressure situation that he performed well in. Plus he's great to bring in around the goal line and he's tough as fuck.

I'll defend Tebow until the day I die because he'd do the same for me. :side:


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The fans will want Tebow, but if you can't trade Orton then for right now he has to start. The players want Orton and if Tebow isn't doing as well as Quinn let alone beating Orton for the job why should he start this year?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Obviously you gotta start with Orton, see where he takes the team and if it's in a good direction, keep him as starter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What a mess for the Broncos. I don't think any of the three are good for the future. Tebow can say all the right things, but I just don't see a NFL QB. He'll get his shot, I'm sure. If I were betting man, I don't trust him. 

Guess we'll find out at some point this season. I'm sure the Broncos will throw a few starts his way after they drop out of contention. Which they should unless the Chargers dick around again this season.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The Broncos, Redskins, Bengals, Browns, and Panthers should be in a tight battle in the Andrew Luck sweepstakes. Tebow is certainly a good guy, but all of those college gimmicks are gonna get snuffed out in the NFL, and when you strip away the gimmick plays you're left with a QB with an average arm and awful technique.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> The Broncos, Redskins, Bengals, *Browns*, and Panthers should be in a tight battle in the Andrew Luck sweepstakes. Tebow is certainly a good guy, but all of those college gimmicks are gonna get snuffed out in the NFL, and when you strip away the gimmick plays you're left with a QB with an average arm and awful technique.


Call me crazy, but I think Colt McCoy might have a future in Cleveland. He didn't do too bad in his few stars last year and he actually won a game against the Patriots I think.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

poor luck. not sure which team is the best out of those five.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Doubt Carolina, Cleveland or Cincinnati drafts Luck if given the chance. I think they'll all be in the 5 - 10 range though, so I'm not even sure it'll be a possibility.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I forgot about McCoy. He and Hillis should be enough to lift the Brownies to a solid 5-11 or even a 6-10. Also, I'm fucking pumped for the Niners game on Friday. It might just be preseason, but still, its football. It also means we get to see the greatness of COLIN K.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait for preseason. I need to keep up my research for fantasy football and preseason games help a bit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

calling it now.

luck ends up in buffalo.

tough break, kid.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think Colt McCoy might have a future in Cleveland. He didn't do too bad in his few stars last year and he actually won a game against the Patriots I think.


He beat the Saints too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think Colt McCoy might have a future in Cleveland. He didn't do too bad in his few stars last year and he actually won a game against the Patriots I think.


Yeah he did.

He had a pretty decent game against them. IIRC that was the worst team record wise that the Pats lost to.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

CM Dealer said:


> The Broncos, Redskins, Bengals, Browns, and Panthers should be in a tight battle in the Andrew Luck sweepstakes. Tebow is certainly a good guy, but all of those college gimmicks are gonna get snuffed out in the NFL, and when you strip away the gimmick plays you're left with a QB with an average arm and awful technique.


I'm not attacking your point but what is awful technique for Tebow?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Giants, Redskins, Eagles. Right now I hate the Eagles the most, but it changes.
> 
> Outside the East I don't like the Packers or Steelers. Dallas has had a great rivalry with the Niners, but that's more respect than hatred; same with these recent Steelers. They're hard for me to hate.


 me and you need to make a sig bet on the 49ers vs Cowboys game.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> I'm not attacking your point but what is awful technique for Tebow?


For one thing, he has that god awful jump pass thing he likes to do, although I didn't see much of that last year. He also has that looping throwing motion, and if you take that long to get the ball out in the NFL, you're gonna get killed. He also doesn't have much experience under center, although learning how to take a snap and drop back isn't all that hard.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

only team i despise is the ravens, the bengals aren't worth disliking, and i can't hate the browns if colt mccoy plays there. 

i'm hoping emmanuel sanders get healthy, the steelers would be in a tough position if he isn't healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Too soon for the McCoy vs. Bradford Super Bowl prediction?



~TKOK~ said:


> me and you need to make a sig bet on the 49ers vs Cowboys game.


It's on. Dallas wins, you sport Cowboys avatar and sig for a week. Niners win, I sport Niners avatar and sig for a week.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

McCoy has a weak arm to be cutting the cold Ohio wind he is pretty good on the move and seems to have some savvy though. Also Colt McCoy is just a epic name but that won't help the Browns win more then 5 games probably less. I commend them for finally having some organizational continuity because Mangini's 3-4 schemes and pound the run and throw deep didn't fit at all with Holmgren's 4-3 D philosophy and west coast offence principles. They need 4-3 rush ends so badly shocked they didn't draft one higher or trade into the early second for a flier on Bowers.

The Ravens need a wideout badly maybe Cotchery or try o coax Randy Moss out of retirement. They are really thin at that position unless these raw rookies come along really quickly. Also to think Boldin can do it all is bordering on insanity. There are a handful of TE's faster.

edit: I hate the Cowboys but they seem a lot stronger to me right now then the 49ers but I may be hating that NFC Worst is so winnable.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Too soon for the McCoy vs. Bradford Super Bowl prediction?
> 
> 
> 
> It's on. Dallas wins, you sport Cowboys avatar and sig for a week. Niners win, I sport Niners avatar and sig for a week.


if the niners win, you gotta sport a sig with The Catch in it. Niners lose I gotta sport a sig with like Troy Aikman or something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, I'll find something where Dallas is owning the Niners. Nothing is as iconic as The Catch though. It's gotta be avatars too, the full theme. 

Agreed. I'll PM the Dallas ownage picture I find.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just use one of TO getting blasted on the Star. (Yes the Star gets capitalized)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Just use one of TO getting blasted on the Star. (Yes the Star gets capitalized)


My favorite part about that is after he gets blasted, he gets back up and poses again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas lost that game so no.:side:

Obviously it's going have to be from the 90s, probably that first epic NFC Championship they played.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CM Dealer said:


> For one thing, he has that god awful jump pass thing he likes to do, although I didn't see much of that last year. He also has that looping throwing motion, and if you take that long to get the ball out in the NFL, you're gonna get killed. He also doesn't have much experience under center, although learning how to take a snap and drop back isn't all that hard.


The jump pass was a legit play Urban Meyer ran on the goal line, so I doubt we'll see him do it in the NFL unless Fox implements it for some God-forsaken reason.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

A legit play, scheme or system in NCAA Football has at worst no translation or at best minimal translation to the NFL. 

If so then Aubrun's 8 offensive plays and solely spread or option offences would be complete offences. In the NFL the spread is typically a set of plays the option that Texas and VY won with is a gimmick at best at the NFL level. The jump pass that is just a mobile QB (Tebow) with superior teammates. Tebow should have attended Vanderbelt and seen how many jump passes he was throwing on SEC defences.

They are saying Peyton Mannings neck is somewhat serious. I will believe it when I see it he is at all time level. Any other QB and Indy's 9 straight playoff appearances would look ridiculously different.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a thought. What is everybody's favourite ever halftime show? And who would you like to see perform at Superbowl 46?

I'd say my personal favourite would be Prince in 2007, followed by The Who in 2010. For 46 I would just love it to be the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

EFC Bronco said:


> Just a thought. What is everybody's favourite ever halftime show? And who would you like to see perform at Superbowl 46?
> 
> I'd say my personal favourite would be Prince in 2007, followed by The Who in 2010. For 46 I would just love it to be the Foo Fighters.


Janet & Justin :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Eagles came to terms with former New York Giants wide receiver Steve Smith on a one-year contract, the team confirmed in a statement on Wednesday.

Eli is fucked


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't see why Philly feels the need to improve there receiving core. Jackson/Maclin/Avant is a great top three.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So who's left for Eli to throw to? Manningham and Nicks? I don't like either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> I don't see why Philly feels the need to improve there receiving core. Jackson/Maclin/Avant is a great top three.


Because they want to be an over stacked powerhouse which they definitely look like on paper. This might lead to some issues though with players wanting a higher spot on the receiving core because I highly doubt that any of them would want to settle for the fourth spot on the depth chart.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because they want to be an over stacked powerhouse which they definitely look like on paper. This might lead to some issues though with players wanting a higher spot on the receiving core because I highly doubt that any of them would want to settle for the fourth spot on the depth chart.


My question is why would Smith want to sign with the Eagles and have the third top spot at best after having to beat out a couple of people when he could stay with the Giants and get to 1 or 2 on Eli's throwing list?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> My question is why would Smith want to sign with the Eagles and have the third top spot at best after having to beat out a couple of people when he could stay with the Giants and get to 1 or 2 on Eli's throwing list?


1 year contract is the key. He can play alongside Maclin and Jackson and try to get a better contract next year and chase a championship while at it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A better question is why does a running QB that is best known for his running and has does a great job running need for good WRs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Vick does have a pretty strong arm. Good receivers only make Vick a bigger threat to defenses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> A better question is why does a running QB that is best known for his running and has does a great job running need for good WRs.


I know you were around last year and witnessed what Vick did running and throwing. It was ridiculous.

As for signing Steve Smith, maybe they're going to trade Jackson? I haven't heard what the deal is with him recently so that could be totally wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Trust me, what he did while on the run and his throws to Jackson and Maclin were incredibly impresive, but once again there is no reason to add to their receiving core. Trading their best receiver would be a bad idea imo, Jackson also gets down the field really fast which is good for those long throws that Vick likes to do and is very capable of.

That's true, but a bigger receiving core was the least of their problems. They should add more to their front 7 on defense so that their is a good pass rush along with those great corners. Good pass rush with good corners equals easy INTs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. I'm not sure who is out there that can help a front seven though. 

I don't get where they're getting all this money, but then Dallas was like $20 million over to start out.:side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They have players to trade now, so they could go for anyone available or they could wait a year and draft some players because if iirc they have a ton of draft picks as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, Football starts in less than 24 hours. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pre-season means almost nothing to me. I like watching teams with prospects like the Bucs and Panthers, but otherwise all the good teams play their players only for a half or quarter and then we get to see the bench players. Eagles will still be fun to watch though since they have good players even for backups and I'd like to see what Vince can do the Eagles.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Week 3 preseason is where the fun is at. But I can't wait. FOOTBALL!!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I know you were around last year and witnessed what Vick did running and throwing. It was ridiculous.
> 
> As for signing Steve Smith, maybe they're going to trade Jackson? I haven't heard what the deal is with him recently so that could be totally wrong.


He was stupidly holding out for a bigger contract, even though they changed the holdout rules, so if he didn't report before tommorow(i think) they'd have him under contract for a extra year. If they traded Jackson they'd be dumbasses.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're definitely not going to trade him. Steve Smith isn't near ready to play yet; still recovering from arthroscopic surgery.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

They are not trading Desean but they should reup for 4-6 mill per year. If he wants more then that I can understand the Eagles reluctance. 

I am not a Saints fan but adding Franklin and Rogers along with Cam Jordan really improves their entire D. I am pumped for Packers vs Saints first game though the preseason today will be fine for now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i lost all interest in the preseason when baron batch went on the injured reserve. now i only look forward to week 2 of the nfl season, because hearing about the raven's steeler obsession is annoying.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So now NFL.com has a story on Tebow today saying that he needs to get out of Denver if he ever wants to start in the NFL, comparing him to Steve Young moving from the Bucs to the 49'ers. Interesting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be watching the Pats game tonight for sure and looking up the stats and such of the Panthers and Broncos games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

~TKOK~ said:


> He was stupidly holding out for a bigger contract, even though they changed the holdout rules, so if he didn't report before tommorow(i think) they'd have him under contract for a extra year. If they traded Jackson they'd be dumbasses.


He's at the highest trade value he'll ever be at. He disappears when the games count the most. In short, he's not that great. Extremely overrated WR.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Guttted if we lose Tebow. 

Can't wait to watch me some FOOTBALL tonight


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just can't get excited for pre-season anymore. Now that first game of the season on Thursday night in a few weeks will be a different story.

Denver plays Dallas tonight EFC Bronco.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Dallas vs Denver? That's a game Id love to see. Who's Dallas' starting WRs?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I just can't get excited for pre-season anymore. Now that first game of the season on Thursday night in a few weeks will be a different story.
> 
> Denver plays Dallas tonight EFC Bronco.


I know mate, the game they're showing on TV here is the Seahawks vs Chargers game, might try and stream our game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> i lost all interest in the preseason when baron batch went on the injured reserve. now i only look forward to week 2 of the nfl season, because hearing about the raven's steeler obsession is annoying.


You seem like a bigger Raven hater than Steeler fan. 



Brye said:


> I'll be watching the Pats game tonight for sure and looking up the stats and such of the Panthers and Broncos games.


Carolina plays Saturday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't realize that, looked on espn.com for their game but didn't check the date. :$

Excited for Panthers/Arizona week 1. Think they really have a chance to start the season right.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

SEA! Got ESPN earlier. Seahawks, Chargers being shown here, looking forward to kick off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> Dallas vs Denver? That's a game Id love to see. Who's Dallas' starting WRs?


Right now it's Miles Austin and Dez Bryant. The others are people you've probably never heard of (and I can't think of their names right now either:side. Obviously Witten is there too.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WWF said:


> You seem like a bigger Raven hater than Steeler fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina plays Saturday.


maybe. but i wouldn't watch the nfl if there was no steelers team. i enjoy college football ten times more.


i'm not too happy w/ the crotchery signing the steelers made. the steelers don't need another slot receiver, who takes time away from their young receivers. however the signing does spell the end of limas sweed, and makes me worry about sander's foot. i wish they just spend money on a left tackle something has to be better than scott.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bets on how long it takes till bob sanders gets hurts


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He'll step out onto the field for 2 minutes and gets injured. He has been absolutely useless since 2007 and since I hate the Chargers I really hope it stays that way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Takeo Spikes has to be eating babies for stem cells or something.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Watching Chargers vs Seahawks right now because it's the only game there showing in Australia. Wish they would put on Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Right now it's Miles Austin and Dez Bryant. The others are people you've probably never heard of (and I can't think of their names right now either:side. Obviously Witten is there too.


Ah. I don't see much in Austin yet. He seems like a one-year wonder to me and not number one material. Id love to be proven wrong. I love Witten tough.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you think if the Chargers do not make the playoffs or go 1 and done if they do, do you think this is the end for norv turner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Ah. I don't see much in Austin yet. He seems like a one-year wonder to me and not number one material. Id love to be proven wrong. I love Witten tough.


He had a very good '09 and a solid year in '10 without Romo for much of the season. What more do you want to see?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marty was coach for a long time, and Norv is doing the same thing he did, so I don't think so.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This stupid score and review thing is very annoying and takes a long time to do.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck this new kick off rule, i know it's for players safety and all but all we are going to get is touch backs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Agreed. Although there was just an 80 yard return in Jags/Pats. :side:



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This stupid score and review thing is very annoying and takes a long time to do.


ffs I couldn't agree more. The Pats game just had one that actually made sense but it's a really lame rule.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Already not a fan of the new rules, particularly the 2 you guys just mentioned. There's gonna be a ridiculous amount of touchbacks this year.


----------



## KOK11 (Aug 6, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This stupid score and review thing is very annoying and takes a long time to do.


Tuned in late and wasn't aware of the new rule, damn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seahawks are going to miss Okung; didn't look good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Tarvaris Fox Jackson III


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> ^ Agreed. Although there was just an 80 yard return in Jags/Pats. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ffs I couldn't agree more. The Pats game just had one that actually made sense but it's a really lame rule.


Carolina's starting wideout David Gettis is out for the season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> Carolina's starting wideout David Gettis is out for the season.


Fuck. :sad:

I guess having Naanee might help a little now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

What is the new kick return rule?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brye said:


> Fuck. :sad:
> 
> I guess having Naanee might help a little now.


Yep. Sucks though, I was very excited to see Gettis. Big fan of his. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What is the new kick return rule?


No new return rule, but the kickoff was moved up 5 yards and the tacklers can't get a run up.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What is the new kick return rule?


Kick off is from the 35 instead of the 30, and the kicking team can only have a run up of 5 yards.

I'm not sure how this affects onside kicks though, they probably just have to reach the 45 now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

WWF said:


> He had a very good '09 and a solid year in '10 without Romo for much of the season. What more do you want to see?


I guess another consistent season will do him wonders. I didn't realize he got over 1000 yards last season. I thought he did much worse.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

While the score and review rule is a good idea in theory, it is pretty stupid in practice. Hasn't Goodell seen how pissed off baseball fans are because there is a minute gap between every pitch? It would be better if reviews on a scoring play didn't count against the 2 per game allotment. Or perhaps they could have it so scoring reviews still count against the allotment but even when you have zero challenges left you can challenge a scoring play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't really been paying full attention to this game so are they still doing a score, ad, review, kickoff, ad? If so then I might be able to watch a different show for the 15 minutes that shit will be taking all the time.


----------



## KOK11 (Aug 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> Yep. Sucks though, I was very excited to see Gettis. Big fan of his.
> 
> 
> 
> No new return rule, but the kickoff was moved up 5 yards and the tacklers can't get a run up.


Thank you. I didn't want to look that up. OK, I remember hearing about it but forgot about it with everything going on with the lockout and stuff.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

NO!!!! These new rules suck soooo much. Why the hell would they move the kickoff up!!?! Taking a very exciting part of the game away (kick returns) Also what the fuck is this replay shit. Now we gotta wait 10 minutes so they can review an easyyyyyy call on the goal line? Fuck this league.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

CM Dealer said:


> While the score and review rule is a good idea in theory, it is pretty stupid in practice. Hasn't Goodell seen how pissed off baseball fans are because there is a minute gap between every pitch? It would be better if reviews on a scoring play didn't count against the 2 per game allotment. Or perhaps they could have it so scoring reviews still count against the allotment but even when you have zero challenges left you can challenge a scoring play.


Every scoring play is up for the booth to tell head ref whether to review it, automatically without a team challenge.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kick return for a touchdown wow.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> NO!!!! These new rules suck soooo much. Why the hell would they move the kickoff up!!?! Taking a very exciting part of the game away (kick returns) Also what the fuck is this replay shit. Now we gotta wait 10 minutes so they can review an easyyyyyy call on the goal line? Fuck this league.


For player safety supposedly. I think these rule changes are pretty bad. Hopefully they are mended before the season starts.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

rule changes are fine. the replay system won't be perfect on the first night of the preseason. they need the time to get customized with the changes as well. i'm sure by opening weekend, it'll be more succinct and less of a hassle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

People, they kicked from the 35 for years and the game was just fine. The biggest impact that moving it back to the 30 was an increase in scoring and the team that won the flip in OT won more than 50% of the time. Back when it was at the 35, teams that won the flip in OT only won 50%.

Kickoff at the 35 is good. It helps the defense. It's about fucking time they make a rule that benefits the D.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

^They did change the overtime rule too. Both teams get a chance with the ball I believe.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

^It only applies during the playoffs though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lee Evans to the Ravens for a 4th.

Only a fourth from the ravens for Lee? I expected more than that, he's talented, just hasn't had anyone to throw to him and always had the tougher match up. Hence Steve Johnson's break out season. He should do well opposite Boldin...

... or vice versa :side:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The Bills had to be rid of his salary a 4th rounder is fine. Evans while I agree his QB's have sucked he meant nothing to the Bills they have a 3 year rebuild minimum in that division looking up at the Pats/Jets.

I like the Dolphins D but that passing offence is a mess and I don't like their mojo as a team. Also Tony Sparano is too conservative for his own good.

On the Ravens we will see if Lee Evans sucks or was unmotivated/didn't have any supporting cast. The Ravens could have struck earlier in FA and not had to given up a pick. To me Braylon Edwards>Lee Evans but the Ravens have a very smart personnel section so we shall see.

Gabbert looked reasonably good for the Jags but the Pats didn't play anyone and they still rolled the Jags. The Jags signed Matt Roth but he is more of 3-4 player I never fully understand what the Jags are doing.

edit: I hate the special teams rule changes it is part of the game. Way too many kickoffs going through the endzone in games I watched. Though as a Pack fan are special teams coverage and returners have been a huge weakness while the Bears have the best special teams units all around in the leauge even though it benfits my team I don't like it.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Through the Hard Knocks series and evolving knowledge of the NFL, I don't think preseason is pointless. Starters get some reps, and the players playing in the fourth quarter are playing for their jobs. So I don't think it's unwatchable football, or garbage football like a lot of people think it is.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> edit: I hate the special teams rule changes it is part of the game. Way too many kickoffs going through the endzone in games I watched. Though as a Pack fan are special teams coverage and returners have been a huge weakness while the Bears have the best special teams units all around in the leauge even though it benfits my team I don't like it.


As a Vikings fan, hell yeah with the new kicking rules. Now all Longwell does is touchbacks pretty much. We broke the record for special teams TD's allowed in 9 games a couple years ago. :no:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man that Brett Favre play must not be your fav moment to say the least. Huge Pack fan but that season I was so torn and rooting for the Vikes when the Pack went out. I am a huge Brett Favre mark :side:

I really still think the Vikes had the best team in 2009-10 they blew that game a lot of different ways fumbles, Favre pick and the Saints winning OT drive was aided by a 4th and 1 conversion and a terrible pass interference call on Greenway. Now at least playoff OT will be done right.

With that said most hated teams are Cowboys, Bears and Saints. No idea why I don't like the Saints but I don't. They did have a very good offseason though. Almost a lock Falcons and Saints both get in. The Falcons could use a bit more in the secondary though. A lot of whispers around NFL player circles that Julio Jones is the truth as far as talent if that is fact could be pretty exciting to see him Matty Ice and Hot Rod with the support of their power running game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Through the Hard Knocks series and evolving knowledge of the NFL, I don't think preseason is pointless. Starters get some reps, and the players playing in the fourth quarter are playing for their jobs. So I don't think it's unwatchable football, or garbage football like a lot of people think it is.


It's definitely not pointless, just probably overly long. I can't watch a non Dallas preseason game however, not the whole thing. I just don't care about 3rd and 4th string players that may or may not make it for other teams.

I will watch the starters for other teams during preseason. Vick doesn't seem to have missed a beat. FUCK.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

They could cut it to 3 games. This year the preseason is more important then previous years because of a lack of OTAs.

Also teams with continuity for example Pats, Steelers, Pack, Colts, Chargers can play their first team almost none because they have been working on their system for years. While the Browns, Panthers, Cards, Seahawks, etc really should play their first team quite a bit.

Cam Newton should start over Claussen if not for any other reason for my enjoyment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts kinda need their preseasons because Manning also seems to get surgery in the offseason now. He has to readjust to his game and get going again.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Peyton Manning isn't ready to play in the preseason from what I've heard. 

He is the most efficient thus best QB I have ever seen not fav (Favre, Deberg, A-Rodgers) but best. What he has done with mostly flawed Colts teams is remarkable. His consistency is through the roof. He can step on the field and slang I wouldn't risk injury at all. Also Collie shouldn't play he works great with Peyton got to keep him healthy just have him practice and christ no on hit him in the head in practice. Collie had like 8 TDs in 9 games last year.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Manning is an incredible player, but his supporting cast has actually been pretty good through the years (Harrison, Wayne, Clark, The Edge, etc). IMO guys like Dan Marino who played incredibly despite being on awful teams are more impressive. Also the first niners game is in 50 minutes, fuck yeah.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^Exactly. He makes his receivers into great receivers but they are all still talented. Colts biggest flaw is their defense though, especially their secondary which is one of the worst.

Any player will start badly though if they miss all training camp and preseason, he needs his reps like any other player. Collie and Garcon will need to be bigger if Colts have any thoughts of replacing Wayne this upcoming season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd love to watch the Lions game but it appears it will be on a tape delay so I guess I'll have to wait on that...

Still, can't wait to see the Stafford-Calvin connection do work. Especially with the reports out of camp that they're on the same page all the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It may or may not be amazing what Calvin Johnson can do with a good QB throwing to him.

I'm leaning toward "may be".

As long as Peyton has a solid O-line you can pretty much plug anyone with a heartbeat at the skilled positions. I'm of the opinion that Peyton elevated everyone around him. Harrison would've been just an ok WR on a different team. Peyton turned him great. I still can't believe he threw that INT in the SB vs NO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The play was predicted perfectly and a thrown off a little.

Our Oline has started getting worse as the older guys we've had for years are either retiring or leaving, like last year he was under a lot of pressure and his receivers getting hurt and dropping passes didn't really help either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nice dump off to Julio Jones. He looked good running it.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I only saw later portions of Marino's career but I can't argue with his greatness at all. 

Part of the reason the Colts DBs suck is they play Cover 2 mostly which just requires them to stand in the flats a lot of the time. They need bigger corners that can contain the edges and tend not to draft them early or sign good players there. They still need more skill though they released Hayden who is kinda decent maybe another cover 2 base team like the Bucs/Titans should look into him because I haven't heard he has gone anywhere.

I have always felt Tim Jennings is a decent player never understood why they let him go to the Bears.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ohhhhh how it feels good to be able to watch preseason football tonight.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The only game I got is Chiefs vs Bucs not really my choice too lazy to stream a more interesting game so I am watching SD instead.

But come week 2 hopefully a few more starters get in there. Brodie Croyle isn't exactly doing it for me.

edit: watching on mute Croyle was released well Tyler Palko is doing a good job looking just like him not good from what I have seen. Also the Cheifs seem to not be willing to throw more then 5 yards.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Julio Jones looked good in his few plays tonight in Atlanta. The Falcons had a bad first drive and went three and out, but a deflected pass intercepted by John Abraham let Atlanta score. 

My take: The Falcons are looking great this year. Ryan had an off start, but recovered after incorporating the run game. Jones is looking like a huge threat to defenses right now with Roddy White drawing most of the double Coverage. Turner is looking in much better shape than last year, similar to the shape he was in in his breakout year. For any Falcons fans out there, look forward to a strong season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AvonBarksdale said:


> The only game I got is Chiefs vs Bucs not really my choice too lazy to stream a more interesting game so I am watching SD instead.
> 
> But come week 2 hopefully a few more starters get in there. Brodie Croyle isn't exactly doing it for me.
> 
> edit: watching on mute Croyle was released well Tyler Palko is doing a good job looking just like him not good from what I have seen. Also the Cheifs seem to not be willing to throw more then 5 yards.


Yeah that's what I was watching too. Not too fussed, I'm just happy the lockout ended and seeing the games being played is a nice reminder of that. Bucs/Chiefs is fine by me though, two teams that had great turn around seasons last year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The bad news is the Bengals lost 34 - 3 to the Lions. The good news is the Bengals scored three points which is exactly three more points than I expected them to score. 


WHO DEY!!!!*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The bad news is the Bengals lost 34 - 3 to the Lions. The good news is the Bengals scored three points which is exactly three more points than I expected them to score.
> 
> 
> WHO DEY!!!!*


WHO DEY!!? Dey not very good


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can't see anyone being worse than the Bengals this year.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Speaking of not very good, how about them niners. I don't begrudge you for not watching, it was a bad game. Alex Smith was in there for about 10 plays and managed to get stripped twice, while Colin missed some easy reads. Everyone on the o-line sucked except Alex Boone who is a monster. And not like I want to rub it in your face Croft, but Ahmad Brooks was incredible tonight, certainly better than Parys Harleson. The defensive secondary was pretty awful in terms of tackling and coverage, although Dante Whitner looked really good. On the plus side, a bunch of guys sat out (Goodwin, Spencer, Reggie Smith, Crabtree, etc).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys its the preseason, I highly doubt it will be huge factor in determining if you do good or not in the seasons. Except for the Bengals, they just suck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I can only hope the Saints revamped D caused the 49ers problems. We need Smith to last all season so Colin doesn't get too roughed up. Love the fact he got so much burn time, when you have such a short off season, he needs all the time he can to get up to speed on NFL speed vs college speed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alex Smith's going for 3,600 yards and 20 TD this season. BOOK IT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How's everyone's fantasy teams looking this year? 

Here's my lineup right now. Obviously not set for week 1 just how it looks after the draft. Wouldn't mind upgrading my receiving core if possible before season starts and I'll want to replace Hardesty if he's not the starter (which is quite likely). I'll wait till near the end of the preseason unless someone jumps out that I can't wait on to grab.

QB - A. Rodgers
RB - D. McFadden
RB - S. Greene
RB/WR - W. McGahee
RB/WR - P. Burress
WR - R. Wayne
WR - C. Ochocinco
WR/TE - M. Sims-Walker
TE - O. Daniels
OP - M. Ryan
D/ST - Steelers D/ST
K - N. Kaeding
HC - Steelers Coach

Bench - Packers Coach
Bench - Bears D/ST
Bench - M. Hardesty
Bench - T. Tebow
Bench - J. Cook 
Bench - E. Sanders
Bench - S. Janikowski

Yeah.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a bad fantasy team at all. I think you might have a bit of trouble with Plaxico at the start, but he isn't all that bad for a second flex starter. I can't believe you got Wayne, Rodger, McFadden, and Greene. What was your draft position?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

6th in a 10 team league. 7 of the 10 picks in the first round were running backs. 

Round 1 - Rodgers
Round 2 - McFadden
Round 3 - Wayne
Round 4 - Steelers D/ST
Round 5 - Ryan 
Round 6 - Greene
Round 7 - Packers coach

etc etc


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Coach?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He said Mike Tomlin.

Did you pass up on Vick for Rodgers JM? If so bad decision, but your team looks great overall and McFadden is a sold running back for the second round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No shit. I've never been in or seen a fantasy league where there are coaches. Don't understand how that works.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You get points based on if they win or not and margin of victory. It's ESPN.

And yes, I did take Rodgers before Vick. It was just a judgement call basically based off who's more likely to miss games this year.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I am much more of Fantasy Baseball/Basketball fan. But the team looks solid if it is a 10 team leauge, though you should probably wait till the 2nd last round to draft a defence unless it is some wacky scoring system but then again that is just theory I rarely play NFL fantasy. Drafting coaches that is awesome to me for some reason. Yeah Plax he is just so wait and see. Hardesty I really do not know it seems like they ride Hillis till the wheels come off.

If I was trolling a fantasy leauge I would take Mike Munchak of the Titans in the 3rd round for value, handcuff to Hassleback LOL. Titans they will be awful.

edit: I could 3600 and 20 TDs. But he isn't very good bro he will give up a lot of sacks, fumbles and struggles to push the ball downfield. He is great to Vernon Davis though. I am down on the 49ers because last year they lead the leauge in bone headed plays imo but then again they do have a head coach now. In the NFC West they are defintely viable.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He said Mike Tomlin.
> 
> Did you pass up on Vick for Rodgers JM? If so bad decision, but your team looks great overall and McFadden is a sold running back for the second round.


Id much rather have Rodgers over Vick, and this is coming from a guy who won his fantasy league in 2008 with Aaron Rodgers and in 2010 with Vick, both as sleeper 13th round picks.

I had Vick last year drafting him as a steal because I thought he would end up starting. He did, but he ended up hurt a couple of games and 2 games in particular he got hurt in the beginning only getting 2 fantasy points. I had other guys to cover that gap, but it's a risky option. Rodgers on the other hand stayed active for all but one game and provided a consistent top 3 QB score of the week. Vick did have his moments that I loved (destroying the Redskins and reaping huge rewards) but he's too much of a risk without a decent team fantasy team to make up for injuries.

If you are looking for a QB that can be the sleeper of the draft and get you huge points at a late round pick, look at Sam Bradford and Tim Tebow. Tebow isn't starting yet, but if he does, he'll get you points for sure. Bradford has a new OC in Josh McDaniels, the same guy that turned Orton into a top QB last season. You can get both of them at rounds 8 or later in 12 team leagues and are great sleepers if you ask me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah that's why I snagged Tebow. Hopefully he's the starter by the time the bye weeks start so I can just sub him in for Ryan or Rodgers on their weeks off. And beyond that he could be a surprise fantasy sleeper like you said.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If your league scores rushing TDs and rushing yards more than passing TDs and passing yards, Vick > Rodgers by far. There is no way to predict injuries, unless you're a wizard. Sure Vick might be in danger more, but it's not like Rodgers isn't. I'd risk Vick being injured for the payoff of his rushing production.

Speaking of Tebow he looked good at times vs. Dallas's second team. He doesn't look lost, but he definitely has to get more accurate if he's going to start. I think he was 6-7, which is good stats wise, but he was off target a few times. His deep ball was impressive though.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Tim Tebow isn't as good as Vince Young but he does have more of a chance to play.

VY was treated in a dumb way by the Titans he should still be their QB he is pretty solid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF are you in the WCF fantasy football.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Like MrMister said it isn't like Rodgers wasn't hurt last year. He gets some pretty bad hits and their offensive line let a lot pressure on him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Vick still plays a dangerous style that has a better chance of getting injured. Either way, Vick and Rodgers are both good picks regardless.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Vick and Rodgers have roughly the same chance of injuries. Calling injuries is dumb unless it is Bob Sanders type always injured or Brett Favre type Chuck Norris.

I'd sign up for fantasy football if there are any spots left but I do not really care fantasy football isn't my fav thing.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone make sure to watch Colts tonight. Curtis Painter playing a whole game, gonna be hilarious.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah CURTIS PAINTER is so bad. Really makes you respect Peyton Manning.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i know Peyton has never missed a start but i don't get why they did not get a respectable backup.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> i know Peyton has never missed a start but i don't get why they did not get a respectable backup.


The Colts are absurdly cheap for somereason and they know no matter who it is besides Peyton they are sunk. 

Though that rational doesn't make sense they should have someone who isn't a joke.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know why we don't get a new one either. If Peyton is out for any amount of time we'll have Luck next year so no biggie.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty excited to see Cam tonight. I need to find a stream or something, though. 



Cleavage said:


> WWF are you in the WCF fantasy football.


Yeah


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> I don't know why we don't get a new one either. If Peyton is out for any amount of time we'll have Luck next year so no biggie.


Yeah, it is comical Painter looked so bad when they were 14-0. God, they could go to the god awful CFL and get Ricky Ray for like a MacD's meal.

I hope Terrell Pryor gets on to squad the hypocrisy of the NCAA screwed him :no:

edit: Last year ATDHE had all the games it sucks they got shutdown besides soccer because I am too cheap to get Sunday ticket. In Canada we get all Pats, Jets, Bills on regional games it sucks.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Yeah, it is comical Painter looked so bad when they were 14-0. God, they could go to the god awful CFL and get Ricky Ray for like a MacD's meal.
> 
> I hope Terrell Pryor gets on to squad the hypocrisy of the NCAA screwed him :no:


Rumour coming out of camp is that we're trying to get Painter good enough to actually fill in for a season if we don't get a good enough QB by the time Peyton's gone. I'm sorry but he has a 9.8 QB rating, and last year against 49ers in preseason he fumbled a handoff and threw three interceptions. He wasn't even good in high school or college. He is not a quarterback.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Painter sucks, Peyton fortunately will play at a MVP level this season. Next year they have got to draft a QB because yeah it is stupid to roll with the worst backup imaginable. 

The Colts are smart they will draft one not trade a bundle and resign to deal worth more then proven QBs hello Zona you got owned unless Kolb is great which is unlikely.

The Deadskins QB Depth Chart Grossman, Beck feel good about 5-6 wins. Also Stephen Bowen 5 years 27 million you know they know what they are doing. They do realize Cullen Jenkins got signed to 1 year 5 million rite :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't think Peyton is even throwing the ball in pritice, so idk about him being at a MVP level.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

He will be and yeah I have heard he isn't participating in practice. The Colts are reliably in the playoffs and the Texans are soft and the rest of the AFC South is a mess. 

Peyton has been at a MVP level since his 2nd season I wouldn't doubt it on track record. Last years Colts team sucked and nearly beat the Jets in the wildcard round.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

A big reason we sucked was Clark and Sanders being out for most of the season, and to a lesser extent Collie. Sanders is gone (Bullitt is okay though) and Clark and Sanders will hopefully be fine. Also hoping Castonzo can do some good for our pathetic O-line.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

O-line and LBs are pretty bad. Tommie Harris was an interesting add as well as rookie I liked from LSU blanking on his name get some upfield DTs for that Tampa 2 would really help.

Also Jim Caldwell could prove to not be a cardboard cut out.... that wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ whoever called Colts cheap, they're two million over the cap. Wouldn't really call that cheap.

Sanders isn't why we sucked. We haven't had him since 07, so that really isn't even an excuse. We sucked because we had a whole new load of receivers playing that Peyton wasn't accustomed to and they were dropping passes and just playing bad. Mathis and Freeney also had some injures as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Have any of you been using streams recently? I usually use ATDHE, but they haven't shown any preseason games thus far, that I know of.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sanders plays for San Diego now, bud.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya, I knew that. I was referring to how he is always injured so really we haven't had him completely since 07, so him being out for the season didn't really impact our as much as it could have if we weren't already prepared for it with Bullit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WWF said:


> Have any of you been using streams recently? I usually use ATDHE, but they haven't shown any preseason games thus far, that I know of.


*Try vipbox.tv ... *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF said:


> Have any of you been using streams recently? I usually use ATDHE, but they haven't shown any preseason games thus far, that I know of.


justin tv maybe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'll probably check that out later around game time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd recommend firstrowsports.eu Had them all so far, and some CFL games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

To go back to the previous discussion (I'm too lazy to multi quote all relevant posts).

I made a judgment call and took Rodgers over Vick. I just consider Vick more of an injury risk and who knows, more teams could play him as tough as Dallas did near the end of last year. He wasn't nearly as effective after teams starting bringing a much stronger blitz against him. My reasoning may be far fetched but hey, at least ESPN agrees with me. Rodgers is projected to be the top fantasy quarterback this year and yes, I know that means little but either way a quarterback duo of Rodgers and Ryan is pretty damn solid. Both _could_ throw for 4000 yards and 30 TDs.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Painter throws an interception on the second passing play of the night, this is hilarious


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Painter is clearly our future QB. 0/2 and an INT. I just can't wait until Manning retires.

I want Sorgi back.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pass to Garcon there to be fair to the poor lad.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The Bears O-line is terrible 

Merriman was going all 2007 on them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> The Bears O-line is terrible
> 
> Merriman was going all 2007 on them.


3 sacks and counting. This is going to be a fun season as a Bears fan. :no:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Bad O-line and Roy Williams it sounds like a win. 

At least the D is a top 10 unit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Bears special teams is excellent. Hopefully that helps. Id rather have Roy Williams at receiver than Devin Hester though. I hate Hester at receiver. He is fast, but his hands suck and he avoids contact, so he is often away from the ball.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Jimmy Clausen looks God awful against the Giants. I'm just glad I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan right about now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> Jimmy Clausen looks God awful against the Giants. I'm just glad I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan right about now.


Every time he takes a snap .... I hope he dies in a fire.

It's almost Cam time tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Camnation sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, very good D top 3 special teams at worse for the Bears.

I agree Hester should be returner/slot guy, it is just Roy Williams is very hit or miss with tendency to miss more often.

Nice, bring on CAM NEWTON.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> Jimmy Clausen looks God awful against the Giants. I'm just glad I'm a Dallas Cowboys fan right about now.


That interception right out of the gate doesn't help him at all. 

Colt McCoy looked great against the Packers. 9/10 for 135 yds and a touchdown all in a quarter.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I should find a stream for the Packers game to see Flynn, Cobb and Sherrod.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Solid 1st drive from our savior could of been better , if Clausen was still in, would of been worse


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> That interception right out of the gate doesn't help him at all.
> 
> Colt McCoy looked great against the Packers. 9/10 for 135 yds and a touchdown all in a quarter.


Awesome, I heard he only made two mistakes, short incomplete pass and a pass thrown too high that went to the three yard line when it could've been a touchdown. Something like that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How did Jimmy look horrible? He threw a pick because DeAngelo didn't turn his head soon enough. Other than that, he was fine.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

WWF said:


> How did Jimmy look horrible? He threw a pick because DeAngelo didn't turn his head soon enough. Other than that, he was fine.


I probably wasn't paying enough attention to make a comment like that, but it seemed like he had no zip to his passes. And his release seemed slow. But like I said, I may be off with that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Green Bay got a steal in Cobb. He's going to be a very good wide receiver. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He looked fine to me. He made good decisions (threw the ball out of bounds to avoid a sack twice) and the TD pass to Olsen looked very difficult. I'd probably prefer he start the season, as well. He received a ton of unfair criticism last season; no young QB could have played well within the circumstances Clausen played in.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> How did Jimmy look horrible? He threw a pick because DeAngelo didn't turn his head soon enough. Other than that, he was fine.


Jimmy could donate a million dollars to charity and still look horrible , fuck him.

When the camera pans over to Cam and Clausen talking on the sidelines it looks like they're talking strategy , but really Jimmy is just asking Cam what flavor Gatorade he wants. And he better not get it wrong , he better NOT get it wrong


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice to see Cam stand tall in the pocket while under pressure. I was worried he'd just tuck and run every time that happened.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> Awesome, I heard he only made two mistakes, short incomplete pass and a pass thrown too high that went to the three yard line when it could've been a touchdown. Something like that.


Yeah. He was making great throws. Colt McCoy has a bright future in the NFL.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think Green Bay got a steal in Cobb. He's going to be a very good wide receiver. *


Right now I just hope Cobb gives the Packers a natural returner because our special teams has been quite bad for years and we have to use starters as returners which I hate because they aren't even good at it anyways and it risks injury. Cobb can develop as wideout until Driver retires but even then Jennings, Nelson and Jones GB is stacked at wideout.

What fan wouldn't want to see Cam he is probably the most inriguing player/story this season well maybe him and the Eagles.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg Olsen looked outstanding with the Panthers last night. That man is a wide receiver in a tight end's body.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a tight end in a punters body.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

As a Packers fan props for trading Olsen he was my most feared weapon on da Bears, because the Pack don't really have the man cover LB or safety to handle him. I know Mike Martz 'doesn't' throw to his TE but jeez Kellen Davis/Desmond Clark I will take it they are not good. I mean a 3rd rounder is good value but it hurts them in the short term and that 3rd rounder is essentially needed for a TE.

The fact the Bears want a traditional sledge hammer no threat TE is hilarious why not sign Lorenzo Neal and go back to 1994 with so many only base 2 wide packages from teams.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Jimmy could donate a million dollars to charity and still look horrible , fuck him.
> 
> When the camera pans over to Cam and Clausen talking on the sidelines it looks like they're talking strategy , but really Jimmy is just asking Cam what flavor Gatorade he wants. And he better not get it wrong , he better NOT get it wrong


Cam Newton is going to bust. He doesn't have a clue. I expect more INTs than TDs, and maybe 55-60% completion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Most rookie QBs throw more INTs than TDs. It's to be expected.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Most rookie QBs throw more INTs than TDs. It's to be expected.


He was a number one pick. Bradford, and Matt Ryan didn't. I expect him to be a poor man's vick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Glad to see Jake Locker was looking good last night (especially that great heads up play and throw). I thought he was the best QB in the draft and was my favorite player coming out this year.


----------



## johnnycanuck91 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why did the Titans give Hasselbeck so much money for 3 years? I can see 1 but they are not going to let Locker play sheltered minutes for 3 years are they?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

johnnycanuck91 said:


> Why did the Titans give Hasselbeck so much money for 3 years? I can see 1 but they are not going to let Locker play sheltered minutes for 3 years are they?


It must not all be guaranteed.

Haters gonna hate on Killa Cam Newton he isn't a perfect prospect and probably wouldn't rate quite as surefire as Matty Ice or Bradford. He has no experience in a pro offence with very little support in the passing game in Carolina besides two TEs (Olsean, Shockey) and a good running game. Your forecast for more then INTs then TDs as rookie is expected. It will be fun to watch him though and it will probably help Carolina get an identity and improve their win total though that wouldn't be hard.

I do not think Newton has no chance at all. He is a better Vince Young to me with some differences obviously they aren't the same for example Newton has a better throwing motion. VY was succeeding their was immaturity on his part and Fisher/Titans dropped the ball he won ROY with a 30-17 record and they cut him when the coach quit. Fisher is a smidge overrated only ever liked to coach one way cover 2 and smash mouth running never any variance in how he attempts to build a team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Newton better than Vince Young? Eh.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Newton better than Vince Young? Eh.


I'd say but we will have to see. Thanks to the Titans cutting VY, Newton certainly has a bigger stage to show it.

Also, do not get me wrong I am a VY supporter the Titans did him dirty.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Cam Newton is going to bust. He doesn't have a clue. I expect more INTs than TDs, and maybe 55-60% completion.


Manning threw more INTs than TDs with a 56 accuracy. Total bust right? Not comparing the two at all, but rookie QBs usually have pretty bad-average first seasons even if they're picked 1st overall.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Manning threw more INTs than TDs with a 56 accuracy. Total bust right? Not comparing the two at all, but rookie QBs usually have pretty bad-average first seasons even if they're picked 1st overall.


Total bust, we should have just picked Leaf. 

Seriously, like everyone else has said, a bad first season means jack shit, and we don't even know if Cam is gonna have a bad season yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't shy away from saying Cam's already a better quarterback Vick was during much of his career in Atlanta. Whether or not I'm overrating Cam or emphasizing how poor of a QB Vick was, I'm not sure. Probably a bit of both. Now all Cam needs to do is go to jail, have an epiphany and become one of the best Quarterbacks in the league.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

As mediocre as Vick was in Atlanta, Newton hasn't played a single down of meaningful football in the NFL yet so yeah you should probably shy away from that statement.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Vick didn't play QB too well for the ATL but he did win a fair amount of games with a pretty middling team. He was a threat like no one else before him or so far no one after him as well. He had some spectacular moments first road QB to win a playoff game in Lambeau, Championship game appearence.

But yeah his grasp of the QB position was almost non existent at the time. But QB rating which wasn't good but they doesn't tell the whole story he can be largely credited for them leading the league in rushing multiple times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I also thinks its going too far saying that he is better than any current QB at any point of their careers. He hasn't even played a real game yet, lets wait and see how he fairs in the regular season before saying that he is a bust or already better than someone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dunno, Vick version 1.0 wasn't a very productive passer. I thinjk it'll be evident somewhat quickly that what I said may be true. 

Anyway, I'm done being a homer. With the way Jason Pierre-Paul has played in camp and against Carolina yesterday (against Pro-Bowl LT Jordan Gross), I wouldn't be surprised to see New York try to dump Osi before the year's done.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

G-men philosophy draft a DE every year. Pierre-Paul does seem like a very good prospect.

The Browns should give up a 3rd or 4th rounder for Osi that 4-3 pass rush looks bad on paper. To me their best edge rusher is Marcus Benard who may be a strict 3-4 player. Though when you are rebuilding maybe you don't need a 30 year old injury prone guy that holds a grudge regarding management and coaches ay times


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd never seen it, I'm sure most of you all have, but for those who haven't:






(Warning: Music in video drops a few N-bombs, I, in no way condone this.)

Taker would have been very proud of that one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I forgot Wade Allen Phillips is now with the Texans


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> I forgot Wade Allen Phillips is now with the Texans


Mario Williams at rush outside LB in the 3-4 could be boom or bust though no way the Texans D won't better. Joseph was a good add from Cincy.

Wade Phillips is actually a very good d coordinator he just looks confused a lot, lol at that Cowboys run as head man no discipline they got worse each year. They underachieved but hey I hate the Boys.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Texans really need the defensive help. If Wade Phillips helps them in that area, they are golden. Andre Johnson deserves to be on a winning team.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The Texans should add a vet wideout next to Dre man if they coaxed Moss out of retirement or TO got healthy they could offer so much more production then Kevin Walter and Jacoby Jones. With that said if their wideout core remains the same Jones should get more reps then Walter much more explosive.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just did my very 1st mock draft ever.

1: Michael Vick (Phi - QB)
2: Maurice Jones-Drew (Jac - RB)
3: DeSean Jackson (Phi - WR)
4: Dallas Clark (Ind - TE)
5: Felix Jones (Dal - RB)
6: Pirerre Garcon (Ind - WR)
7: Hines Ward - (Pit - WR)
8: Chicago D/ST
9: Billy Cindiff (Bal - K)
10: Robert Meachem (NO - WR)
11: Steve Smith (PHI - WR)
12: Heath Miller (Pit - TE)
13: Derrick Mason (NYJ - WR)
14: RB: Danny Woodhead (Pat - RB)
15: Colt McCoy (Cle - QB)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How many teams, what format?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I was picking 7th in a 14 team draft


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd trade for Jeremy Maclin if you can. Having Vick, Jackson, and Maclin will score you some serious points. Hell, Maclin could be free. Anyway, look for him, get him on that team.

LeSean McCoy too, but he'd be much harder to acquire.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It was a mock draft. I agree, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah yes...so it was. 

Well...if it goes down like that for real...do the same thing!:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So he was doing a draft for no reason at all? 

Whyyyyyyyyyyy????

Jones Drew may hurt ya depending on who you passed up when drafting him. Jennings will take away from Jones Drew's value this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I had MJD last year and he was good despite being taken out in goal line situations. WTF JACKSONVILLE. I watched so many scoring opportunities for him disappear. He might be at that point where RBs start to break down. Or he still just might be POCKET HERCALEEES!

If they continue to do what they did last year, MJDs TDs won't be double digits (unless he busts long runs). His other numbers should be pretty great though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah he had a TERRIBLE year last year for TDs. Over 1300 yards and only 5 TDs is hard to fathom really. Regardless though, he is only 26 but Jacksonville really needs to slow him down if they want any sort of longevity to his career especially with his "bone-on-bone" issues. Jennings his certainly competent too. His numbers are good when he's been given the chance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wasn't doing a draft for no reason, i'm in the TWC 2011 fantasy footballLeague, this is my very 1st fantasy football League i've ever done and i wanted to see what a draft looks like.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just finished my 1st draft of the season. Went well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bet it did


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I got 3 teams on nfl.com already one with defenders, might post them later see what you guys think.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nfl.com needs to put up an offense and defense NFL managed league.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Just did my very 1st mock draft ever.
> 
> 1: Michael Vick (Phi - QB)
> 2: Maurice Jones-Drew (Jac - RB)
> ...


Kicker last 3 rounds. Garcon/Ward pretty sketchy this year. Really like the ist 4 picks MJD is kinda boom or bust but 2nd round is value. If it is points per reception Mason/Woodhead are viable if not they are not. Do not need Heath Miller if it is a 1 TE leauge. I would say very good effort for first mock draft. I normally play ESPN leauges there are slight differences between each.

http://eye-on-football.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22475988/31347706

Brett Favre trying to show Colt McCoy how to be gun slinger my respect for the Browns has increased.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ward is eventually going to become not much more than a blocker. This year will depend on if Brown plays like he did in the playoffs and if Sanders can stay healthy and develops a bit more. Steelers are pretty set for receivers long term though, and Ward is a great guy to learn from.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> I wasn't doing a draft for no reason, i'm in the TWC 2011 fantasy footballLeague, this is my very 1st fantasy football League i've ever done and i wanted to see what a draft looks like.


I missed that draft as I knew I would. I got Peyton, Brandon Lloyd, and Jamaal Charles.

Not sure why Yahoo drafted Shonn Greene in the 2nd round and Daniel Thomas in the 4th. 

Whatever, it'll be fun. Anyone know if you can change your "can't cut" list? Yahoo stuck me with Shonn Greene and Daniel Thomas on that list. That's the thing that annoys me the most.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

JM said:


> Ward is eventually going to become not much more than a blocker. This year will depend on if Brown plays like he did in the playoffs and if Sanders can stay healthy and develops a bit more. Steelers are pretty set for receivers long term though, and Ward is a great guy to learn from.


Added Cotchery too would not want any Steeler wide besides Mike Wallace.

Desmond Bishop of the Football Packers was left out the White House visit because he forgot his ID too bad he has really came a long way from rookie deserved the continued celebration. 

Aaron Maybin cut by the Bills and what is funnier is Spiller looks like another high first round gem. At least they have Chan 'no Plan' Gailey though he knows how to win with no talent and he will have to btw their QB went to what Harvard not the SEC :side: semi unfair

edit: Emmanuel Sanders while sidelined with a minor injury if heathly seems like he really might be their second best wide.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I missed that draft as I knew I would. I got Peyton, Brandon Lloyd, and Jamaal Charles.
> 
> Not sure why Yahoo drafted Shonn Greene in the 2nd round and Daniel Thomas in the 4th.
> 
> Whatever, it'll be fun. Anyone know if you can change your "can't cut" list? Yahoo stuck me with Shonn Greene and Daniel Thomas on that list. That's the thing that annoys me the most.


I'll give ya Mike Thomas for Greene.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd LOL so hard at one side of Greene for Thomas I won't say which one tho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know, I really don't want to give up Mike Thomas, but you gotta do it.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, he is awesome I hope G-rard is throwing him the pigskin not that noob Gabbert he runs a 4.3 40 I will leave that up to trolling or not as I can not predict the future.

Damien Woody should be signed away from ESPN to an o-line needy team maybe the Bears in week 7.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The sad thing is after Greene, it gets way worse: Daniel Thomas and Beanie Wells. I suppose if Jamaal goes ape shit every game, Green will be ok. 

If we could run 4 wide, I'd make that trade for sure. Maybe Greene will do something besides suck this year.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah Thomas>Greene, I do not want to ruin the spirit of a fantasy L by saying what is up; but people fill in the blanks there is one end of the trade unlike the other end.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just trying to be greedy. I've already got AP, Ahmad Bradshaw, Steven Jackson & Jonathan Stewart, so I don't really need him. 

Anyway, apparently Pryor is bigger than the NFL in a way, because they postponed the supplemental draft as they investigate his situation with OSU.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Added Cotchery too would not want any Steeler wide besides Mike Wallace.
> 
> edit: Emmanuel Sanders while sidelined with a minor injury if heathly seems like he really might be their second best wide.


Yeah Cotchery too although I see him as a solid 3rd or 4th, nothing more really.

It's great too because all Sanders, Brown, Ward etc need to do is be competent enough to make sure teams don't cheat too much in their coverage of Wallace. Brown certainly did this in the playoffs and Sanders certainly has the potential to.

All this excitement over their WRs...if only their defence was better at guarding the opponents WRs...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You have Troy Polamalu. You can't complain about your secondary.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Our corners are weak though, but ya lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got one of my fantasy drafts tomorrow at 8 and then two more on Sunday. (Y)

Looking to get Brees for the fourth year in a row.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

JM said:


> Our corners are weak though, but ya lol.


Bryant McFadden lol he only had a hope in the SB against the old Driver couldn't run at all with Nelson and Jones. Ike 'Swagger' Taylor broke his thumb that sucks I like watching him faceguard wides and drop[ing INTs he should have at least 10 more INTs over his career.

At least Zona gave McFadden the big money and not the Steelers brought him back for peanuts. He can tackle but yeah you can throw at him pretty frequently. William Gay ia about average at nickle maybe a little worse. Yeah corner is the weakness of the Steeler D. 

Another, note on the Steelers D is that while they are very good the pass rush tends to come from the same gaps and same players on every play unlike the Ravens/Packers/Jets etc style of 3-4. Not necessarily saying one way is better but that is why Tommy Brady is always pwning them.

If the Jets had a true individual great pass rusher their D would be meaner and it is already very good. While Rex thought Shaun Ellis didn't buy in he put in some of his best play of his career and great game tape last year. Him vs the Pats in the playoffs :shocked:

Huge fan of Pryor and now a bigger fan because of the NCAA jerking him around (I hate the NCAA system one of the most unfair businesses I have ever seen. I hope Pryor gets to a place where he could play within a year Miami, Deadskins or Seahawks. Though some say he might be more of a wideout/wildcat weapon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> Our corners are weak though, but ya lol.


I don't think I've ever heard any of you Steeler fans here mention your weak CBs. It's certainly not every post.:side:

@ MUNNERLYN:

Peyton Manning for Adrian Peterson. Think of the Manning to Clark combo you'd have. Hell, maybe you can get Reggie Wayne off of someone.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

JM is right their corners are weak and they typically take a big blame for their losses. Though in the SB Clifton and Baluga really held up well against James 'gangster' Harrison and Woodley as well as being able to exploit their corners including Swag Taylor. Also when Troy P is banged up he and Clark can be a bit of a liability in coverage though they still bring the wood.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I don't think I've ever heard any of you Steeler fans here mention your weak CBs. It's certainly not every post.:side:
> 
> @ MUNNERLYN:
> 
> Peyton Manning for Adrian Peterson. Think of the Manning to Clark combo you'd have. Hell, maybe you can get Reggie Wayne off of someone.


I passed Manning over three times when I had the opportunity to pick him. Why would I trade the #1 pick for the #28 pick?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoUr82vUx60

Titans pay the man or get ready to challenge for 0-2 wins. I hate how hard is for a running back to get paid but I fully understand the business it isn't smart. But this guy has been underpayed and trapped because of the old 5 year rookie contracts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Johnson has 2 years left on his contract right? Why the hell would they want to make a whole new contract now when he has absolutely no leverage. The guy deserves to be paid, but I believe in players honoring their contracts, so I really don't care for his holdout.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I would holdout it is just business, why would CJ2K risk injury when he was one of the best offensive players in the NFL for years. This for a base salary of 800K. Guys like Mike Roos and Courtland Finnegan are making like 6X that. The Titans should pay him to show their players they will pay somewhat close to their production. Good teams Green Bay, Colts, Pats and Steelers resign before contracts expire or get way out of wack with value to the team to avoid this if they plan to keep them if not they cut them instead of harbouring a long term malcontent. The Titans can not cut him, need their best player so pay him not like they have anyone else worth much to pay. For example, Jennings, Woodley, etc there are far more examples of good teams giving the first star contract before the rookie contract is done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Teams usually resign their players with new deals when they have a year left on their contract, not 2. He deserves more money and will most likely get it because they want to do a new deal, but they always want him to show up to practices and games.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

I feel you it just CJ and his agent believe they need to not show to wake them that they need him and he should be paid accordingly. They probably think this a necessary negotiating tactic; I respect that it is in the Titans court.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AvonBarksdale said:


> JM is right their corners are weak and they typically take a big blame for their losses. Though in the SB Clifton and Baluga really held up well against James 'gangster' Harrison and Woodley as well as being able to exploit their corners including Swag Taylor. Also when Troy P is banged up he and Clark can be a bit of a liability in coverage though they still bring the wood.


I know he's right. I know a lot about the NFL, tons even. I know that most teams have the same problem as the Steelers do.

I was just messin around. There are a few Steelers fans here and they always piss and moan about their CBs.



WWF said:


> I passed Manning over three times when I had the opportunity to pick him. Why would I trade the #1 pick for the #28 pick?


I'll throw in Shonn Greene.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hate the steeler's secondary and all the young corners seem to think that they can make a contribution from the tub. troy is great when he's 100 % healthy, but he's always battling something. i'm not worried about ike taylor's thumb b/c it's not like he's a ballhawk and he practiced w/ it banged up the day before his surgery.

the only thing i worry about is that offensive line. jonathan scott has to be the worst starting left tackle in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'll throw in Shonn Greene.


For Bradshaw or Jackson, sure. But not AP. AP IS GOD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shonn Greene was a half joke. I really would throw him in, but Manning at least equals Peterson. Draft order doesn't really matter. If a player is scoring around 300 points, he's awesome right?

Manning scored more points than AP last year. That was Manning with CFL players. I don't see how AP is that much better than Peyton at all. Plus, you'd be getting the Manning/Clark combo. 

How bout Manning and Greene for Bradshaw and Jackson? You get a prolific QB with a combo at TE, and I get two RBs I need. Jackson could be on his last legs, and Bradshaw could be a fluke. Manning is fucking automatic. 

I'm not even sure I want to do that really. My other QB is JAY CULTER LOL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't even need a QB. I purposefully took Freeman a round or two early to ensure I get him. If I have a weakness on my team, it's WR. And even then, it's not that much of a weakness (Ocho, Marshall, Thomas, Ford, Little).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I have to have Manning (and Jamaal of course). Without him I'm pretty much fucked. I really didn't think Yahoo would draft Shonn Greene and Daniel Thomas in the 2nd and 4th round. Last year they gave me a decent team. Maybe Greene or Thomas will be this year's Hillis...


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I know he's right. I know a lot about the NFL, tons even. I know that most teams have the same problem as the Steelers do.
> 
> I was just messin around. There are a few Steelers fans here and they always piss and moan about their CBs.


My bad cuz, I didn't get the sacarasm there.

Aaron Maybin signed a deal with the Jets good gamble but apparently he weighs less then 230 pounds better only use him in pass rush downs.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Maybe Greene or Thomas will be this year's Hillis...


???? hillis started the season as the third rb. greene and thomas are expected to lead their team in carries.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Pryor's eligible for the draft, but will be suspended the first 5 games of the season. Kudos to the NFL for that decision.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ???? hillis started the season as the third rb. greene and thomas are expected to lead their team in carries.


Did you not see what Hillis did last year? It was impressive.

We're talking fantasy here, not actual football. Hillis had an amazing season out of nowhere. This happens to a few players every year. Greene and Thomas could be the next guys to come out of nowhere and have incredible seasons.

Greene isn't exactly out of nowhere. People have been saying he'd be good for a few years now.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Greene could really blowup for what it's worth Rex said he wanted to get him the ball more. For Fantasy it is all on goaline carries between LT and Greene.

Mike Thomas, maybe, I like a lot of late round wides this year more then him but yeah he has some out of nowhere potential he is essentially the Jags number 1 wide. It surprises me how late Santana Moss is going the Deadskins will force him the ball all season. I would like him more if Grossman is in their then Beck but still should get lots of targets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Thomas in question here is Daniel, the rookie RB for Miami.

I really hope you're right about Greene, Avon. I got stuck with him last year as well because I missed that draft too. It turned out ok once I cut him and got a back that could give me a bit more than 5 points a game.

Now I'm sure Greene did plenty to contribute to his team in reality. But fantasy you gotta have those TDs and combined yards.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Daniel Thomas  I hate the Dolphins offence this year with a passion but they should run a lot and Bush won't infringe on any true running back work really. Would hate to have a wideout there they just do not have the QB or coach to get a pasisng game going. Marshall went from hero to zero from Denver to MIA and Bess yeah good for catches.

Does anyone else think Zona needs another wide I mean Fitz and Doucet starters right now unless I am blanking on someone and then who is behind them. Maybe TO or a late cut could go there.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Did you not see what Hillis did last year? It was impressive.
> 
> We're talking fantasy here, not actual football. Hillis had an amazing season out of nowhere. This happens to a few players every year. Greene and Thomas could be the next guys to come out of nowhere and have incredible seasons.
> 
> Greene isn't exactly out of nowhere. People have been saying he'd be good for a few years now.


greene and thomas are both projected as starting rbs in 12 team leagues. hillis wasn't even worth a pick in drafts last year. there's a huge difference. greene esp could be great b/c they are going to save tomlinson's legs all year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jesus Christ you're taking this literally. Greene or Thomas producing big numbers will be a shock. That's the point. First string or walk on, it doesn't matter. 

Greene has never done anything worth noting and Thomas is a rookie. In fantasy terms, that's pretty much like being a third string back. I don't really care about projections. It only matters once we see what's going down on the field.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Pryor's eligible for the draft, but will be suspended the first 5 games of the season. Kudos to the NFL for that decision.


Kudos my ass. Michael Smith on First Take this morning brought up a great point. Why is Goodell dealing out punishment for incidents in college? Was Bush dealt any punishment from the NFL when had to give back the Heisman? Pryor didn't violate any NFL code of conduct. Goodell is just doing the NCAA's dirty work. If he really felt he made a mockery of the draft process, then don't let him into the supplemental draft this year and make him wait until next year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> Kudos my ass. Michael Smith on First Take this morning brought up a great point. Why is Goodell dealing out punishment for incidents in college? Was Bush dealt any punishment from the NFL when had to give back the Heisman? Pryor didn't violate any NFL code of conduct. Goodell is just doing the NCAA's dirty work. If he really felt he made a mockery of the draft process, then don't let him into the supplemental draft this year and make him wait until next year.


Pryor was ducking the NCAA from the start and knew there was a strong likelihood that he could have been deemed ineligible for the entire season, not just those 5 games. Why should Goodell and company reward that behavior? They shouldn't. You need to send a message for here on out that the NFL will not be a safe haven for troubled, star college athletes. If you just let Pryor waltz right into the NFL, you're opening Pandora's box. You're telling other star college athletes, "Hey if you get into some trouble in college, have no fear the NFL is here to coddle you."

Bush was found out well into his pro career so there's not much you can do at that point. He didn't leave USC for the NFL to duck a 5 game suspension and possible ineligibility for an entire season. Pryor was just unlucky and was caught during his tenure at OSU.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Pryor was ducking the NCAA from the start and knew there was a strong likelihood that he could have been deemed ineligible for the entire season, not just those 5 games. Why should Goodell and company reward that behavior? They shouldn't. You need to send a message for here on out that the NFL will not be a safe haven for troubled, star college athletes. If you just let Pryor waltz right into the NFL, you're opening Pandora's box. You're telling other star college athletes, "Hey if you get into some trouble in college, have no fear the NFL is here to coddle you."
> 
> Bush was found out well into his pro career so there's not much you can do at that point. He didn't leave USC for the NFL to duck a 5 game suspension and possible ineligibility for an entire season. Pryor was just unlucky and was caught during his tenure at OSU.


It's not a matter of rewarding that behavior or coddling anyone though. If he pulled some shit that violated the NFL code of conduct, I'd have no problem with Goodell dropping the hammer, but what he did was not an NFL matter. And you can't say it'd open Pandora's box for any problem player because Pryor was only able to leave because he was a junior. Had he been a freshman or sophomore, he'd have to stay and deal with his punishment. 

Also, let's be honest, OSU didn't want him back as much as he didn't want to stay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It doesn't even matter that he's suspended. No team is going to draft him as a starting QB, maybe not even a backup. I wouldn't be surprised to see him not get drafted. The only guy I see having a real chance is Michael McAdoo.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

What gets me is how much everyone was shitting on Vick the past two seasons, everyone from sports analysts to Philly fans, and now he's being ranked as one of the Top 5 QB's in the league and everyone in Philly seems to love him now because he had a good season last year. 

I'll be honest, I was also pretty shocked at what Vick managed to do last year... but I'm not as sold as everyone else seems to be that he'll ever do that again. Everyone putting the Eagles in the Super Bowl seem to have already forgotten he's notoriously one of the most inconsistent QB's in recent memory (and extremely injury prone). The last Falcons squad he played on was pretty damn stacked too and look what happened with them. 

Fuck it, I might be in a minority, but I have a feeling he will be one of the great disappointments of this season. The Eagles look great on paper, don't get me wrong, I'm just confused about the whole "faith in Vick" that's been floating around lately. And don't even get me started on these anti-Vick Philly fans who "mysteriously" stopped quacking lately.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

He won't go undrafted. Someone will take him with a 6th or 7th. Even though he's a bad passer, he could be useful in Wildcat packages for now. Maybe a team like Miami picks him up


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck Pryor. He's now relegated to a footnote in football history. 

Remember that tall, fast, extremely inaccurate QB from Ohio St? What was his name? Pryor...yeah that's it. I wonder what's he's doing now.

More seriously, why the hell didn't Pryor just play WR? Hands are awful? That can fixed easier than learning to fit a football in extremely small places.



We Are Legion said:


> What gets me is how much everyone was shitting on Vick the past two seasons, everyone from sports analysts to Philly fans, and now he's being ranked as one of the Top 5 QB's in the league and everyone in Philly seems to love him now because he had a good season last year.
> 
> I'll be honest, I was also pretty shocked at what Vick managed to do last year... but I'm not as sold as everyone else seems to be that he'll ever do that again. Everyone putting the Eagles in the Super Bowl seem to have already forgotten he's notoriously one of the most inconsistent QB's in recent memory (and extremely injury prone). The last Falcons squad he played on was pretty damn stacked too and look what happened with them.
> 
> Fuck it, I might be in a minority, but I have a feeling he will be one of the great disappointments of this season. The Eagles look great on paper, don't get me wrong, I'm just confused about the whole "faith in Vick" that's been floating around lately. And don't even get me started on these anti-Vick Philly fans who "mysteriously" stopped quacking lately.


No one has ever questioned Mike Vick's physical ability. The big question was always mental for him. Can he read a defense? Can he understand complex offensive concepts? Will he ever think pass first, run as a last resort? Well, he's seemed to answer these questions and they all seem to be yes. Now, can he adapt to how defenses will play against him this year? We'll see.

For what's it's worth, as much as I hate the Eagles, Andy Reid is a brilliant offensive mind. He's also probably very easy to get along with and is a great teacher. I don't think he gets enough credit for helping resurrect Vick.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Pryor was ducking the NCAA from the start and knew there was a strong likelihood that he could have been deemed ineligible for the entire season, not just those 5 games. Why should Goodell and company reward that behavior? They shouldn't. You need to send a message for here on out that the NFL will not be a safe haven for troubled, star college athletes. If you just let Pryor waltz right into the NFL, you're opening Pandora's box. You're telling other star college athletes, "Hey if you get into some trouble in college, have no fear the NFL is here to coddle you."
> 
> Bush was found out well into his pro career so there's not much you can do at that point. He didn't leave USC for the NFL to duck a 5 game suspension and possible ineligibility for an entire season. Pryor was just unlucky and was caught during his tenure at OSU.


but pete carrol gets no punishment for ducking usc before the hammer came down on him/them and gets to come in and immediately make millions of dollars with no restrictions? 

there shouldn't be punishments at all by the nfl.



> Jesus Christ you're taking this literally. Greene or Thomas producing big numbers will be a shock. That's the point. First string or walk on, it doesn't matter.


it really wouldn't be a shock if greene does but w/e


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool, I really hope he goes not quite Peyton Hillis (cause he's not 3rd string to start the season).

I would be fucking thrilled with this development.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> No one has ever questioned Mike Vick's physical ability. The big question was always mental for him. Can he read a defense? Can he understand complex offensive concepts? Will he ever think pass first, run as a last resort? Well, he's seemed to answer these questions and they all seem to be yes. Now, can he adapt to how defenses will play against him this year? We'll see.
> 
> For what's it's worth, as much as I hate the Eagles, Andy Reid is a brilliant offensive mind. He's also probably very easy to get along with and is a great teacher. I don't think he gets enough credit for helping resurrect Vick.


For all we know, Vick might be just as good this season as he was last season. The only thing that peeves me are the people so quick to suck his dick over the one great season he's ever had, besides the one where he took the Falcons to the NFC championship, which was only really a "good" season statistically for him alone. 

I'm not even really worried about him running anymore. The Eagles' west coast offense pretty much eliminates the need for it, and to Vick's credit, he seems to have adapted to it. And fuck it, if I'm a defensive coordinator, I'll gladly take his little 5-yard scampers all day over letting one of those BOMBS reach Jackson or Maclin. He absolutely raped conservative defenses last year and teams are going to let him run around a little more this year, I promise you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

By suck his dick do you mean compare him to legitimately great QBs of the past? Enshrine him in the Hall of Famme? Or what?

I mean you have to give him credit for that incredible season. It was nuts.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Saying he's on Brady's and Peyton's "tier" is pushing it for me tbh. Doubt anyone is silly enough to be calling him a Hall of Famer yet.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well yeah if you're comparing him to Manning and Brady, then you're essentially also comparing him to Montana, Young, and Elway. It's a little too soon for such talk.

Vick can be just a dangerous as those two, moreso in some ways at times, but that's not saying he's a good as either of them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Remember that tall, fast, extremely inaccurate QB from Ohio St? What was his name?


Troy Smith? :lmao: OSU does not produce NFL QB's under Tressel.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> It's not a matter of rewarding that behavior or coddling anyone though. If he pulled some shit that violated the NFL code of conduct, I'd have no problem with Goodell dropping the hammer, but what he did was not an NFL matter. And you can't say it'd open Pandora's box for any problem player because Pryor was only able to leave because he was a junior. Had he been a freshman or sophomore, he'd have to stay and deal with his punishment.
> 
> Also, let's be honest, OSU didn't want him back as much as he didn't want to stay.


It's about maintaining league integrity.

And it does open Pandora's box to future juniors or seniors who run into trouble with their school. Again, the NFL cannot be seen as a safe haven to eligible players if they run into Pryor-esque problems at their school. 

Finally, Pete Carrol should have faced some sort of reprimand in the wake of the USC scandal.




Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Troy Smith? :lmao: OSU does not produce NFL QB's under Tressel.


OSU doesn't produce NFL anything under Tressel tbh minus a few exceptions.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> It's about maintaining league integrity.
> 
> And it does open Pandora's box to future juniors or seniors who run into trouble with their school. Again, the NFL cannot be seen as a safe haven to eligible players if they run into Pryor-esque problems at their school.


league integrity? he got tattoos and was basically extorted by his head coach. suspending him for 5 games for breaking *college* rules that anyone with any sense knows are terrible compared to other suspensions that have happened in the nfl is a joke. 

it's not a safe haven either. he's losing possibly millions of dollars by having to leave that school early and enter the supplemental draft. that's punishment enough.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> league integrity? he got tattoos and was basically extorted by his head coach. suspending him for 5 games for breaking *college* rules that anyone with any sense knows are terrible compared to other suspensions that have happened in the nfl is a joke.
> 
> it's not a safe haven either. he's losing possibly millions of dollars by having to leave that school early and enter the supplemental draft. that's punishment enough.


Doesn't matter what he did to violate NCCA rules, he still did. Doesn't matter how petty the violation might seem, those are the rules in place and he knew exactly what he was doing was violating those rules. 

He's losing millions of dollars because of HIS actions. Don't try and paint Pryor as the victim by saying he's been punished enough because he's missing out on millions. Pryor is the reason he's losing millions of dollars, nobody else. Pryor has to pay the piper both professional (5 game NFL suspension) and personally (losing out on millions). 

Vick was suspended for a few games too after he was released from jail and re-instated to the league so there's nothing wrong with Pryor getting suspended. Hell, it might do his talentless ass a favor. Gives him more time to realize he's not a QB and should be playing WR/TE so this could be of great benefit to him if he realizes that because he could be spending those 5 weeks trying to transition to a new position.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Eli can get jumpy in the pocket at times and gets on cold streaks where he appears to sulking or flustered. He is at not at the elite level.

The 49ers should get Kapernick in there as soon as possible over Alex Smith.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Doesn't matter what he did to violate NCCA rules, he still did. Doesn't matter how petty the violation might seem, those are the rules in place and he knew exactly what he was doing was violating those rules.
> 
> He's losing millions of dollars because of HIS actions. Don't try and paint Pryor as the victim by saying he's been punished enough because he's missing out on millions. Pryor is the reason he's losing millions of dollars, nobody else. Pryor has to pay the piper both professional (5 game NFL suspension) and personally (losing out on millions).
> 
> Vick was suspended for a few games too after he was released from jail and re-instated to the league so there's nothing wrong with Pryor getting suspended. Hell, it might do his talentless ass a favor. Gives him more time to realize he's not a QB and should be playing WR/TE so this could be of great benefit to him if he realizes that because he could be spending those 5 weeks trying to transition to a new position.


brandon marshall domestic violence = 1 game
terrell pryor selling a pair of pants = 5 games

nice league.

ofc he's not the victim, but he's already been punished. He broke NCAA rules and got punished by the NCAA. the nfl punishing him is a joke.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> It's about maintaining league integrity.
> 
> And it does open Pandora's box to future juniors or seniors who run into trouble with their school. Again, the NFL cannot be seen as a safe haven to eligible players if they run into Pryor-esque problems at their school.
> 
> Finally, Pete Carrol should have faced some sort of reprimand in the wake of the USC scandal.


I'm glad you brought up Carroll. If Goodell was as focused on the league's integrity as you say, then why let Carroll leave USC the way he did and come in and coach right away? He was ducking the NCAA just like Pryor. So much for not being seen as a safe haven.

I hate to make it seem like I'm a Pryor fan, or even sympathize with him. Truth is I could care less about him or OSU. My problem is Goodell having too much/abusing his power.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Eli can get jumpy in the pocket at times and gets on cold streaks where he appears to sulking or flustered. He is at not at the elite level.
> 
> The 49ers should get Kapernick in there as soon as possible over Alex Smith.


Plus Eli has a very punchable face. And not to be biased, so does Tony Romo.

Holy shit, less than a month away from real NFL.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, Larry Fitzgerald is already a candidate for Catch of the Year. His catch last night against the Packers was just Insane (which seems to be the only way to describe all his catches).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's a big deal. I really hope Kolb can get him going again. He's amazing to watch when he's on his game, ie has a competent QB.

On another note: Thoughts on The George Michael Sports Machine?

That question is for everyone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Fitz catch was pretty phenomenal, and speaking of Fitz Larry he has agreed to terms on an eight-year contract. League sources told Jason La Canfora that it is worth $120 million.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

espn reported tebow's been demoted to third string. i feel bad for denver b/c their most marketable player is one they clearly don't want on the field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Elway fucking hates Tebow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They just need to move him to TE and be done with it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Seriously? I'd rather watch Brady Quinn die in a fire then play QB for my team.

This Tebow hate is ridiculous, I can understand Orton being above him but fucking Brady Quinn? C'mon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's hundreds of Quarterbacks in the NFL, Free Agents, the CFL, UFL and NFL Europe that are better passers than he.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously, I still think he has a chance (not in Denver), but WHAT THE FUCK WAS JOSH MCDANIELS THINKING?!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yea, The 1st Round pick was pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Now it could be that demotion is to motivate him in a different way. That is a mind game coaches use. They put you in the dog house to try to get something out of you that hasn't worked via other motivation techniques.

I do think it's because Elway fucking hates Tebow though lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You've got to be a horrible person to hate Tebow. I hate Florida and still like him. Not as a player, I don't think he has the skills to succeed, but there's no better locker room presence in this league.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

He can be a locker room presence and be on the bench though. While I don't think he will amount to much, at least not at QB, they might as well give Tebow a shot. You already know what you have in Orton, and its not like Denver is going to make the playoffs this year, so why not?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dealer, does Crabtree look like he has a clue yet?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MetalX said:


> Seriously? I'd rather watch Brady Quinn die in a fire then play QB for my team.
> 
> This Tebow hate is ridiculous, I can understand Orton being above him but fucking Brady Quinn? C'mon.


quinn has been outperforming him in camp. if you're being outperformed, you move down the depth chart. the lockout screwed tebow, mcdaniels screwed the broncos, and mcdaniels being fired screw tebow.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Dealer, does Crabtree look like he has a clue yet?


He's on the PUP list with a foot injury. Its not like Josh Morgan and Braylon Edwards are setting the world on fire though, so he has a shot of getting a starting job if/when he comes back.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tebow's only in his 2nd year. Let's give this guy some time to learn and get his legs under him. Aaron Rodgers didn't start in his first few years either and he's ended up quite well for himself. Yes, the situations are slightly different (Orton is no Farve) but just because there's been a decent amount of guys that have been thrown in and succeeded lately (Ryan, Flacco, Bradford) doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Newton's playing the first three quarters of the Bengals game on Thursday.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Crabtree has no clue he never makes camp, Braylon can show him more about being a diva knuckle head though. Alex Smith is sure to get the TE's, RBs and slot wides the ball he has no arm to the sidelines.

Dollar to dollar Kolb to Fitz is basically the greatest duo of all time :side: Can't say Zona doesn't know who they like Kevin, Larry and Patrick no one else needed to win a SB just 3 guys. QB, 1 WR and possible 1 corner because they don't have much else and their rookie runner is leaving it all on Beanie.

The NFC West is a mess. Rams win by default 9-7.

Tebow needs to play this year Denver isn't going anywhere, they need to see what they have if not now then when. Next year that logic doesn't really make sense GB had a chance to win 9 plus games with Favre. Denver's ceiling is what 6.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Shock said:


> Newton's playing the first three quarters of the Bengals game on Thursday.


Is he actually going to do something this time?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well seeing as it's the Bengals I'd say he has a better chance of doing something, but can't guarantee it.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The Bengals are a 4-3 team or are they going to use more 3-4 fronts this season Manny Lawson and Dontay Moch are 3-4 edge rushers as far as I have seen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Raiders take Jamarcus Russell Tyrell Pryor round 3 of the supplemental draft. Of course they did.



Also, the 49ers and Raiders preseason games for future seasons are now cancelled after the shootings and beatings at the last game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Al Davis loves fast WR so Pryor makes sense.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Leave it to the Raiders to waste a third rounder on Pryor. Al Davis sure does love QBs with "bust" written all over them.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the point of the supplemental draft? Why isn't it that anybody not taken in the draft are automatically a free agent?

Edit: I got the rules and such but why not just make all these guys that messed up free agents?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Because the ones that are actually picked in the draft would be worth too much on the open market.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Might watch this Giants/Bears pre-season game until raw starts just to see how meny times Cutlers gets sacked and to see how Eli plays with no Steve Smith.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Jay Cutler featuring sacks, bad body language with end zone interceptions.

Terrell Pryor to the Raiders was destiny.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I liked Cutler in Denver, when he said he was going to be the next Elway or some sort of comment. Since he got traded to Chicago, even before he started acting like a puss, I just grew to dislike the guy.

This is random but I was watching the Eagles/Steelers game and is it me or everytime I see Byron Leftwhich, does he seem like he's so out of shape that he's going to die right on the field? I know some guys sweat more than others but he sweats like no other QB. Any "Insider" news on that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> I liked Cutler in Denver, when he said he was going to be the next Elway or some sort of comment. Since he got traded to Chicago, even before he started acting like a puss, I just grew to dislike the guy.
> 
> This is random but I was watching the Eagles/Steelers game and is it me or everytime I see Byron Leftwhich, does he seem like he's so out of shape that he's going to die right on the field? I know some guys sweat more than others but he sweats like no other QB. Any "Insider" news on that?


http://twitter.com/#!/TouiteurThug/status/104360865758855168

This popped up when Leftwich was trending a bit during the game. I lol'd. Figured I'd share that as your post reminded me of reading that.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

I was like damn, every time that I see you in a game you are like this but I don't ever see sweat DRIPPING down another players face.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> I was like damn, every time that I see you in a game you are like this but I don't ever see sweat DRIPPING down another players face.






The only time he wasn't winded.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i remeber the ravens being infatuated with leftwich. when jack del rio drafted him, people in baltimore felt like he was cockblocking his former team.

lawrence timmons just signed a long term deal. the steelers defense is locked up with the exception of troy polamalu.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Lawrence Timmons is due for a really big year one of these years. He can look really special in coverage.

Little known Browns TE Evan Moore was making some nice grabs in their last preseason game. Maybe they can run a two TE offence with he and Watson and pound Hillis with short throws, because their personnel certainly doesn't facilitate many other schemes.

edit: MIA signed Larry Johnson MIA club rats get ready for his hands to meet your face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't underestimate the power of McCoy. As long as he doesn't run the option (this is a shot at the play call that got him injured in the National Championship), he just might develop into a serviceable QB.

Damn, I forgot Larry Johnson existed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm on the Colt hype. I think he'll be big in Cleveland.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> I liked Cutler in Denver, when he said he was going to be the next Elway or some sort of comment. Since he got traded to Chicago, even before he started acting like a puss, I just grew to dislike the guy.
> 
> This is random but I was watching the Eagles/Steelers game and is it me or everytime I see Byron Leftwhich, does he seem like he's so out of shape that he's going to die right on the field? I know some guys sweat more than others but he sweats like no other QB. Any "Insider" news on that?


He's not directly responsible, but he's one of the main reasons, the others being Mike Shanahan for playing him and our aging defence, that we went from being a 13-3 Superbowl contender team, to a team that struggled to get a .500 record every season. I'm still to this day at a loss to why we drafted Cutler when we had Jake Plummer, a very good quarterback, on his day one of the best around at the time. Fuck Cutler.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Look man Jake 'the Snake' Plummer I love him but if he was one the best you still need someone better and I mark for the guy.

The whole Cutler and McDaniels beef was when Cutler started being a bitch boy seriously what was Cutler's issue in all of that he didn't talk to him immediately or something win a playoff game that wasn't against the NFC West Jay.

Colt needs some wides that run a sub 4.5 forty.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Look man Jake 'the Snake' Plummer I love him but if he was one the best you still need someone better and I mark for the guy.
> 
> The whole Cutler and McDaniels beef was when Cutler started being a bitch boy seriously what was Cutler's issue in all of that he didn't talk to him immediately or something win a playoff game that wasn't against the NFC West Jay.
> 
> Colt needs some wides that run a sub 4.5 forty.


I quite agree we did need someone to replace The Snake eventually, but there was no way anyone could justify blowing our 1st round draft pick on a young QB when we needed to strengthen other areas. I honestly think we'd have gotten another few top seasons out of Plummer if Shanahan didn't bench him (for absolutely no good reason by the way, we were 7-4 which isn't catastrophically bad)


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah, I can see your point it is interesting as a fan I can more understand the perspective of prolonging relevancy.

I think there were a couple of other parts of those Broncos teams eroding as well besides QB. I do not remember their roster perfectly but I tend to remember a lack of depth at corner, questionable pass rush and a ageing Al Wilson being problematic. Their constant matching with Indy were rough too when Peyton owns you he owns you ex Bodymore Murdaland Ravens.

Honestly the Broncos should just ship tebow for a 4/5 pick now if he isn't in your plans then he isn't no need to wait for his value to go down.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Lawrence Timmons is due for a really big year one of these years. He can look really special in coverage.
> 
> Little known Browns TE Evan Moore was making some nice grabs in their last preseason game. Maybe they can run a two TE offence with he and Watson and pound Hillis with short throws, because their personnel certainly doesn't facilitate many other schemes.
> 
> edit: MIA signed Larry Johnson MIA club rats get ready for his hands to meet your face.


Browns are running the West Coast offense. Josh Cribs should do well in this scheme, getting yards after the catch. Not Pro Bowl good, but good enough to matter. And their rookie WR Greg Little looks like a perfect fit too. Situation might be better than you think, if those two pan out.

Browns offense might manage to be average this year. Especially if their line can stay healthy. Defense is gonna be horrible, though.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah the Browns have no pieces for this 4-3 transition though they didn't really have 3-4 pieces either.

Bryant McKinnie signed by Bmore Ravens very Ravens style. Will they move Oher back to the blindside or keep Bryant at LT. Will he be in shape will he play as well as he did 3 years ago doubt it. Still they hate Jered Gaither their incumbent so it makes sense I beleive Gaither is still unsigned and is young with massive talent/upside. Has had issues though basically a younger McKinnie.

The Giants have awful mojo everyone is getting injured. Particulary corners Terrell Thomas out with a torn acl lol not good. Will have to pick my hated Cowboys to finsih second in the NFC East it seems.

The Cardinals are interested in Brodie Croyle.......he is terrible.

Checked wiki no the Chiefs got Gaither love the bring in of two fierce Ravens in Leron McClain and Gaither to get that running game even more smashmouth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colts have signed Kerry Collins for back up.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Kerry Collins faked retirement slightly too bad he isn't as over as Brett Favre. If Brett Favre went to Indy ESPN would just shut down. 

All reports on Tim Tebow is he needs out of there for him, he isn't going to get a shake. For his sake I hope Fox gives him a a package of plays at least. He could help now in speciality situations.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kerry Collins pulled the old Junior Seau plan. Nobody ever bashes Seau though, he should be. Retired like 5 times, including to force his way out of Miami.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Colt needs some wides that run a sub 4.5 forty.


This is true. He's basically running an NFL offense with scout team WRs lol. (Cribbs is a great return guy obviously and could develop into something good of course.)



> The Giants have awful mojo everyone is getting injured. Particulary corners Terrell Thomas out with a torn acl lol not good. Will have to pick my hated Cowboys to finsih second in the NFC East it seems.


Who else got injured? The NYG looked pretty damn good on the ground. Jacobs and Bradshaw shredded that Bears D. The timing looks to be a bit off in the passing game though. The Giants will be ok. I still fear them at least.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CB Brian Witherspoon and DT Marvin Austin are both done for the season for the Giants. Witherspoon also tore his ACl, and Austin tore a pec.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bryant mckinnie signed with the ravens. i'm so mad that oher isn't protecting the quarterback's blindside anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Good riddance to that overweight, under performer. (McKinnie)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Giants play best when they're under the radar with a chip on their shoulder. Cowboys and Giants can't wait to fuck up Philly.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

MrMister said:


> The Giants play best when they're under the radar with a chip on their shoulder. Cowboys and Giants can't wait to fuck up Philly.


IDK man, Philly is stacked they look so good on paper I'd say with some confidence they will win the division. I could see the Boys hanging around because they can score and their D couldn't play worse, I am just not feeling the G-Men.

I mean the Eagles their LBs are weak, but other then that the team's pretty beast. Cullen Jenkins and Trent Cole up front our two excellent players surrounded by solid specialists.  No idea how some DL got so much bigger deals then Cullen this offseason I guess age and injury but he put on way better tape last year then some that got bigger deals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can Philly play as a team though? Yep, they upgraded a lot of positions. They do look scary on paper. Football is won with teamwork however. We'll see what we see when guys are bangin heads in the trenches.

That said, they're my pick for NFC and Super Bowl.:side:

On the other hand, the Dallas and NYG O-lines look to be vastly improved. It's only a few preseason games of course, but those two units have to be solid for either team to have a chance vs Philly. The NFC East will be back to a three way war I'm thinkin.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

The G-men are putting a lot of hope in Beatty and to a lesser extent Beckum. I really hopes my man from the U Kenny Phillips stays healthy because he at his preinjury best with Rolle is some really strong safety play and with their corners atm they will need it. The d-line is typically great. I guess a lot comes down to Eli and which Jacobs shows up.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

i just had my fantasy draft

this is my team

QB- Aaron Rodgers
RB- Lesean Mccoy
RB- Jahvid Best
WR- Calvin Johnson
WR- Mike Williams
WR- Stevie Johnson
WR- Aj Green
TE- Antonio Gates
W/R/T- Jimmy Graham
W/R/T- Owen Daniels
K- Robbie Gould
D/ST- Miami

Bn- Chad Henne
Bn- Davone Bess
Bn- Danny Woodhead
Bn- Shane Vereen
Bn- Ryan Torain
Bn- Jacoby Ford


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Ronnie 'motherfuckin' Brown was such a f you add to the whole NFL. Him as a backup back with more of a power back role could be a big addition for Philly with almost no investment from them.

As far as the fantasy team you have mad quality at TE. You need another quality RB; Best is brittle as well. It looks alright would help to know size of leauge you have a big roster kinda is it a deeper leauge with more teams and roster space?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MrMister said:


> *The Giants play best when they're under the radar with a chip on their shoulder.* Cowboys and *Giants can't wait to fuck up Philly.*










I hope you're right, but it's not looking too good for the G-Men. We're this year's mash unit team and we're really thin in ALOT of areas. Guys like Nicks, Manningham, Cruz, Pierre-Paul, Beckum, Beatty, and Amukamara would really need to step up for us to do anything this season, I really wanna see what Herzlich can give us.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Ochocinco is paying Mason Foster's $20K fine for the hit on him. What a guy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Roger Goodell is a dumbass. Foster's hit shouldn't have been fined and Ochocinco obviously agrees and he was the guy hit. Fining guys for playing football is a shame. 

Some hits should be fine-able, but a majority shouldn't be.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome stuff from the Ravens to prevent the touchback.

Great timing from Flacco with that throw for 1st and goal too.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shock said:


> Awesome stuff from the Ravens to prevent the touchback.


GTFO bandwagoner. 

Ravens praise is just no.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

No bandwagoning here. I know you hate me but cmon son.

It was pretty smooth putting it through the legs. They putting the team on their back.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

T.O.B = not Ravens. AIRAI, imo.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

AIRAI 

Nice TD pass from Rex. Looking the better of the two QBs so far, barely got to see Beck tho.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

MALAKAL!!! The was a fucking fun game right there. Alex Smith has looked really good in practice, although I'm still a Colinder (awesome wordplay right there).


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the redskins better win this game in this nonexistent victory. my brother tried to make me watch this game and flacco threw a pick on the first drive. it made my day.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I lol'd when Beck threw an interception on his first throw of the half, but he made up for it after. Still think Grossman has had the better game so far.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i wish the preseason would end. i hated this whole training camp. all i learned is that the steeler's players are the most fragile at their weakest position. it's bad enough the offensive line and corners already suck, but the inability to stay healthy in camp makes it worse.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

aaaand the Ravens win it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Ravens can win all the preseason games they want. As long as they win 1 less game come regular season I'm happy.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love how excited the Ravens players were for a preseason game, especially Ray Lewis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well a game's a game really, can't blame them. No one ever likes to lose.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> I love how excited the Ravens players were for a preseason game, especially Ray Lewis.


their coach was making this game a big deal to the media. he probably convinced them that it was a big game too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was it their 3rd preseason game? That's always the final tune up game for the season. The last preseason game all starters usually sit out.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> their coach was making this game a big deal to the media. he probably convinced them that it was a big game too.


not really...they don't need their coach to tell them that this game was a big deal. They have been like this throughout the preseason.

Its just nice to see players have fun and see the Vets happy for the Rookies.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ray Lewis's passion for the game is pretty amazing to see.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Charmqn said:


> not really...they don't need their coach to tell them that this game was a big deal. They have been like this throughout the preseason.
> 
> Its just nice to see players have fun and see the Vets happy for the Rookies.


it is nice. i'm just pointing out harbaugh hyping this game up b/c of this fake rivalry. i've read and heard all about it. if they were like this all preaseason, they shouldn't have came out flat against the eagles. the best thing they did this pre season was piss todd haley off.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Cam Newton getting outplayed by every rookie qb. The Panthers should draft Luck next year after he leads them to a 2 win season. No tds and under 50 percent comp. Fuck him and his cocky smile. Stupid pick.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Ray Lewis saying 'today' during pre game speeches is pretty sweet.

The Ravens offence has a striking amount of new players. I wonder what their O-line will work out to be, will Yanda play guard or tackle seems like guard. Lee Evans is really the x-factor and he has looked good. Evans must be so pumped to go from the Bills to the Ravens.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, Evans looked great last night. He should be a reliable option for Flacco to throw to.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Ray Lewis saying 'today' during pre game speeches is pretty sweet.
> 
> The Ravens offence has a striking amount of new players. I wonder what their O-line will work out to be, will Yanda play guard or tackle seems like guard. Lee Evans is really the x-factor and he has looked good. Evans must be so pumped to go from the Bills to the Ravens.


he's pro bowl guard material, he'll play guard. they signed mckinnie to play LT b/c oher is decent at the left side, but better at the ride side. 

i hope sanders is ready to go week one. the steelers have the best receiving corp in the afc north, but it won't matter if the left part of the offesnive line continues to be awful. i also hate the grasp rule b/c it will negate some of the plays big ben could make.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Cam Newton getting outplayed by every rookie qb. The Panthers should draft Luck next year after he leads them to a 2 win season. No tds and under 50 percent comp. Fuck him and his cocky smile. Stupid pick.


He did have a nice rushing TD. He is definitely being thrown into the starting spot way too quickly.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Cam Newton should start the year he is better then Jimmy and was the number 1 pick play him.

Sucks that young 3-4 DE for the Skins Jenkins tore his ACL.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Cam Newton should start the year he is better then Jimmy and was the number 1 pick play him.
> 
> Sucks that young 3-4 DE for the Skins Jenkins tore his ACL.


He didn't deserve to be number 1 pick though.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Cam Newton should start the year he is better then Jimmy and was the number 1 pick play him.
> 
> Sucks that young 3-4 DE for the Skins Jenkins tore his ACL.


What makes him better than Clausen? They both haven't shown a thing. I'd prefer them to start Derek Andersen. At least he kind of looks like a pro QB. Clausen/Newton look like 3rd string material.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a supporter of Cam, but he has indeed played very poorly this season. I'd still start him though; the team isn't going anywhere anyway. Also, lol @ Derek Anderson. Rivery hasn't even given him a chance to start.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> I'm a supporter of Cam, but he has indeed played very poorly this season. I'd still start him though; the team isn't going anywhere anyway. Also, lol @ Derek Anderson. Rivery hasn't even given him a chance to start.


Andersen had one big season, and I think he could toss to Smith. I wouldn't start Cam because Smitty is going to be unhappy putting up with that all season. That guy deserves better.

Hope they trade him actually.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Chudzinski was the OC in Cleveland when Anderson had that year, too. Trading Smitty, especially after he reaffirmed his desire to stay in Charlotte, would be the stupidest thing the front office could do. Especially with the current receivers behind him on the depth chart. Who's going to start, Naanee and Lafell? C'mon now.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

WWF said:


> Yeah, Chudzinski was the OC in Cleveland when Anderson had that year, too. Trading Smitty, especially after he reaffirmed his desire to stay in Charlotte, would be the stupidest thing the front office could do. Especially with the current receivers behind him on the depth chart. Who's going to start, Naanee and Lafell? C'mon now.


He's been my favorite player since he scored a TD on his first kickoff return. That guy deserves to win and put up big numbers, not deal with a bunch of underachieving QBs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's my favorite player as well, but you can't trade a player because they "deserve better," especially when trading benefits the team in no way whatsoever. Trading your #1 wideout for a 4th round pick when there are no other viable options at receiver is just moronic.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Cam Newton will start simply because he was the 1st overall pick and he RUNS. That alone will sell merchandise and keep the owner happy for at least half the season. The only way he'll get pulled is if he just absolutely tanks and the Panthers still have a shot at the playoffs by Week 9-10. Considering their division.... not likely.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Aaron Rodgers is rocking the handlebar moustache again.

:hb


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So I had my other fantasy draft. 12 team league picking 7th. I got:
Michael Vick
Jamaal Charles
Tim Hightower
Miles Austin
Desean Jackson
Mike Thomas
Jason Witten
Robbie Gould
Bears D

Bench:
Kyle Orton
Beanie Wells
Julio Jones
Michael Bush
Rashad Jennings


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So is it safe to say that Chip Vaughn is gone from the Colts after he cost them the game last night on two very stupid plays?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shock said:


> Aaron Rodgers is rocking the handlebar moustache again.
> 
> :hb











Let me know when it's on Rollie Fingers levels.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

AARON 'CORNER POCKET' RODGERS was on point. Morgan Burnett made some mistakes but I think he is more talented then Peprah or Bigby. Though Peprah was really solid at SS last year coming from ATL's practice squad. Starks was still running hard.

Brooks on Indy looks like he gave himself a chance to stick with the team maybe. Curtis Painter looked like a semi CFL starter which is a improvement I guess.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Reggie's TD obviously could have been prevented, guy had loads of room after Shields drifted away from him.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Shock said:


> Reggie's TD obviously could have been prevented, guy had loads of room after Shields drifted away from him.


He wouldn't have been wide open if the Packers didn't suck so much.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like Purple Jesus.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DH said:


> He wouldn't have been wide open if the Packers didn't suck so much.


You still bitter bro?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DH do you know how to do the Choppa City Juke.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Lions are owning the Pats. Awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't wait for the Lions to win the North this year.:side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

If they play as well as they did last night, the Lions could really be a force (never thought Id ever say that).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Health is the Lions Achilles heel.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

^Especially for Stafford's glass collarbone, Best's brittle body, and even Calvin Johnson's knees. Hopefully they stay healthy on offense.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Health is the Lions Achilles heel.


The back seven on D isn't too fierce either.

I really do think this is Green Bay's year to take the NFC North they are returning a lot of good players from IR to an excellent team. I wish they would have drafted one more 3-4 edge rusher though. I want to see Finley be uncoverable like he showed flashes of in 2009.

I'd love to see Bradford and Sims Walker hook up on some TD strikes this year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i wonder what defenses are going to do with brown and wallace running past their corners all day. brown is embarrassing people, and has better hands than wallace. crotchety can go across the middle, and ward finds ways to get open. sanders is coming back, i'm excited for week one against the ravens corners. i hate the grasp rule, it's going to negate big plays.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you mean QB in grasp?

Steelers have the best weapons on their team since I have watched. What will determine this season is that worse then so so o-line.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> DH do you know how to do the Choppa City Juke.


Like a pro.

I'm also quite happy that last night our #5 receiver owned the Falcons Pro Bowl corner.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> The back seven on D isn't too fierce either.
> 
> I really do think this is Green Bay's year to take the NFC North they are returning a lot of good players from IR to an excellent team. I wish they would have drafted one more 3-4 edge rusher though. I want to see Finley be uncoverable like he showed flashes of in 2009.


As a Vikings fan, I agree. Detroit will be in the Wild Card picture though.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Do you mean QB in grasp?
> 
> Steelers have the best weapons on their team since I have watched. What will determine this season is that worse then so so o-line.


yeah. the rule is awful. i understand the intention, but i feel the refs call it prematurely. the center is fine, everything else is questionable. left tackle is the obvious weak spot.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> yeah. the rule is awful. i understand the intention, but i feel the refs call it prematurely. the center is fine, everything else is questionable. left tackle is the obvious weak spot.


I'm hoping Scott can improve, otherwise Ben's career span is gonna get even shorter than what it's already lined up to be. Kemoeatu is pretty bad as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Left Tackle is a bad weak spot to have, the worst.

Green Bay is too obvious a pick to win the North. That's why Detroit is doing it this year.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I think Detroit is going to the playoffs if they stay healthy. I look at them like the Cards from a few years back, they are a laughing stock but they have quietly assembled a strong team. Also Joe Staley was so fucking bad last night. He was on Winston Justice's level right there; he gave up at least 3 sacks in less than three quarters. Meanwhile Alex Boone has destroyed everyone he has faced and will hopefully work his way into the lineup this year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt Ryan looked horrible last night. All of his passes to Gonzalez were well over Tony's head and Ryan's accuracy was off on many other plays. The Falcons Defense is still just as bad as it was before. It'll be a long year for Atlanta Falcons fans.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CM Dealer said:


> Also Joe Staley was so fucking bad last night. He was on Winston Justice's level right there; he gave up at least 3 sacks in less than three quarters. Meanwhile Alex Boone has destroyed everyone he has faced and will hopefully work his way into the lineup this year.


Thank god they signed McCown so that if Smith gets hurt, they don't have to play Kaepernick and can keep him sat for a year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid180 said:


> Matt Ryan looked horrible last night. All of his passes to Gonzalez were well over Tony's head and Ryan's accuracy was off on many other plays. The Falcons Defense is still just as bad as it was before. It'll be a long year for Atlanta Falcons fans.


One bad game in the preseason and the Falcons are done. Who were they playing? Oh right, the Pittsburgh Steelers, one of the best defenses in the league despite what Steeler fans here say.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> One bad game in the preseason and the Falcons are done. Who were they playing? Oh right, the Pittsburgh Steelers, one of the best defenses in the league despite what Steeler fans here say.


Um, we know our defense is good. We're just smart enough to realize that the corners aren't going to be able to rely on our pass rush forever because our D-Line (and the rest of the D for that matter) is aging.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Steelers D is great, perhaps one of the best front 7s of all time (top 20ish). Perhaps. Definitely of this era.

Everyone has problems at corner (okay maybe not Philly:side:, but it's a figure of speech). You have TROY. Come on man.

At any rate, Super Bowls (plural) have been won with dominating front 7s and average to weak secondaries.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The Steelers D is great, perhaps one of the best front 7s of all time (top 20ish). Perhaps. Definitely of this era.
> 
> Everyone has problems at corner.


Steelers, Vikings, Packers, there have been a lot of great and talented front 7's the last half decade. Where do they rate all-time?

I personally think the Vikings line up of the Williams', Allen, and Greenwood, Henderson and Leber is an all-time great front 7, was definitely top 25.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed on the Vikes front 7. Outstanding and dominating. It's just too fucking bad they never had an offense...oh wait they did, but Brett Favre tried to hero another game. What a douche. But more seriously, they needed a QB other than what that had pre-Favre. They would've been incredibly hard to beat since that D was in its prime.

Packers? Let's wait and see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And Winfield vs Troy P in the secondary is a push IMO, both bring different things to the table.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Our front seven does own. Our group of linebackers may be the best ever. 

In terms of the D-Line, we drafted Hood a few years ago and Heyward this year, and if we pick up a nose tackle in an early round next year, we should be set for the future. 

And yes Mister, Troy is amazing. Health has been a bit of a problem, but he's looked good in the pre-season so I'm hoping he'll tough it out for at least 13 games this year (I think that's about as many as he played last year and he still won Defensive Player of the Year :/).

Edit: Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure we drafted a corner in the 3rd round this year so maybe he'll come through as a potential starter down the road.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Troy will probably be battling health issues for the rest of his career. It's just the way he plays, totally 100% all out (I'm not telling you anything you don't already know of course). It's awesome to behold too. 

He seems to have incredible toughness though. As long as he's able, he'll play. There is no other defender in this game today I respect more than Troy Polamalu.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> One bad game in the preseason and the Falcons are done. Who were they playing? Oh right, the Pittsburgh Steelers, one of the best defenses in the league despite what Steeler fans here say.


Yeah, but even so. Ryan's passes were off the entire game. That's not just in coverage or during rushes. Ryan was having points were he just over threw the ball. The Falcons have a terrible defense. I watch every Falcons game every week. Turner has slowed down quite a bit from his breakout season. The Falcons have The Saints and The Bucs in their division that they play twice. They also play Green Bay, Philly, Chicago, Detroit, Minnesota, and Indy this season. That won't be easy. And this is coming from a Falcons fan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chris Johnson better come to a deal with the Titans, not like the Titans are offering him a terrible deal.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I just got done with my fantasy football draft. I'm kinda w/e about it. Cutler/Flacco will be a matchup decision on who I play. Both have some rough games vs Pack/Steelers, etc. The run game is solid except for my backups. I know I fucked that up. I'm not sure who I should use for my W/R spot though. Idk if Plax, Spiller, or Manningham would be the best option. I might try to trade for another HB too. I'm open to suggestions.

QB - Jay Cutler
RB - Matt Forte
RB - LeSean McCoy
WR - Santonio Holmes
WR - Marques Colston
TE - Rob Gronkowski
W/R - Plaxico Burress
K - Robbie Gould
D - NY Jets

Backups
QB - Joe Flacco
RB - Roy Helu
RB - CJ Spiller
WR- Mario Manningham
TE - Marcedes Lewis
D - Houston Texans


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

oh its gonna be a long season for the dolphins

no running game, o-line sucks and chad henne? pffff


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

X/L/AJ said:


> Well I just got done with my fantasy football draft. I'm kinda w/e about it. Cutler/Flacco will be a matchup decision on who I play. Both have some rough games vs Pack/Steelers, etc. The run game is solid except for my backups. I know I fucked that up. I'm not sure who I should use for my W/R spot though. Idk if Plax, Spiller, or Manningham would be the best option. I might try to trade for another HB too. I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> QB - Jay Cutler
> RB - Matt Forte
> ...


Personally, I think your RBs are pretty good. Week 1 Id play Cutler over Flacco as I think Falcons D is much weaker than the Steelers D. I think you could maybe use some more help at WR. But it's a good team.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> Personally, I think your RBs are pretty good. Week 1 Id play Cutler over Flacco as I think Falcons D is much weaker than the Steelers D. I think you could maybe use some more help at WR. But it's a good team.


Yeah, Cutler is my week 1 starter for sure. He's my primary QB. He has been money in the preseason. His foot work and studying the system has paid off. Drops is what is killing the Bears offense. My main concern is my backup running game. I think I am gonna try to shop around Plax or Santonio for a HB since they obviously have the same bye week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Any world where Jay Cutler is your primary QB is a bleak world.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

X/L/AJ said:


> Yeah, Cutler is my week 1 starter for sure. He's my primary QB. He has been money in the preseason. His foot work and studying the system has paid off. Drops is what is killing the Bears offense. My main concern is my backup running game. I think I am gonna try to shop around Plax or Santonio for a HB since they obviously have the same bye week.


As a diehard Bears fan, I really hope Cutler is great this year. If he does good, I'm happy and you've got a steal at QB.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> Any world where Jay Cutler is your primary QB is a bleak world.


Coming from the guy with Cam Newton in his sig? Ha. I didn't say Jay was the best but his preseason has been stellar. Watch a game. He has made 1 bad throw out of 3 games. Drops are the only problem and the pick was on Roy Williams, not Jay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're a moron if you're comparing the two. 



X/L/AJ said:


> I didn't say Jay was the best but his *preseason* has been stellar. Watch a game.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> You're a moron if you're comparing the two.


I'm not. Cam is laughable. And yes PRESEASON. His line fucking sucked last year and it was a brand new system. The hate on Jay is insane. The dude is legit and he seems more focused than ever. He's gonna have a big year. Count on it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

X/L/AJ said:


> Cam is laughable.


How so?



X/L/AJ said:


> And yes PRESEASON.


My point exactly.



X/L/AJ said:


> His line fucking sucked last year and it was a brand new system. .


You miss the Bills game? 9 sacks given up to Buffalo, making Shawne Merriman think he's relevant again? C'mon son, that line's only gotten worse. 



X/L/AJ said:


> The hate on Jay is insane.


Maybe if he produced and acted like he gave a shit, people wouldn't hate on him. That's my main problem with him - he just seems content with wherever he's at or whatever he's doing. Just gives off this aura of 'meh'. I don't like his attitude.



X/L/AJ said:


> He's gonna have a big year. Count on it.


Okay.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not gonna break down all the reasons why Cam is laughable. I don't feel like wasting my life on that. Even the dude on here who loves Carolina is like fuck them now and fuck Cam. That says a lot. Good luck with Mr. 50% completion on a good day.

I saw the Bills game. Jay played one series. 1 screen for no yards and a sack. He did run for a first down though. Yeah way to judge Jay. 6 snaps and 4 were runs.

And the dude got sacked 50 damn times. Sorry he doesn't smile 24/7 like that pretty boy Cam. And I'm glad we agree.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, because your friend is a horrible fan, you're basing your knowledge off of that? That's pretty ignorant. I wasn't happy when it happened, but I've accepted it and am fully supporting him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This argument is stupid. Newton hasn't played a real game therefore we still have to see how good he is/will be. 

Culter is a good QB with a terrible oline, he has a good arm but makes bad decisions.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> So, because your friend is a horrible fan, you're basing your knowledge off of that? That's pretty ignorant. I wasn't happy when it happened, but I've accepted it and am fully supporting him.


Friend? I haven't been all that active for a long time and I was never friends with that guy. I do think he knows what he is talking about though. I respect him for sure. And that was me summarizing how I am not the only guy thinking he is a joke. His numbers, his reputation, his lack of knowledge of AUBURN's offense, his comp scandal, etc. Shall I continue? He's not a character guy, he hasn't done anything in the NFL. I'm just glad there's a rookie pay limit so Carolina didn't get fucked so hard. I'm honestly surprised the Raiders didn't trade up to get him. He's their type of guy. If the Bears drafted him I would be pissed too.

I never said Jay was perfect dude. I'm just sick of the blind hate. Preseason has been solid, he has been putting in the work and it's showing. So I draft him and of course on comes the blind Jay hate, just so happens to be from you...whatever man. Say what you will but when the year is over I'm thinking Jay will be over 4,000 yards but it's very possible between Williams, Knox, and Hester they could drop 1,000ish of that and give Jay another average year but I have no problem saying it won't be Jay's fault if that is how it goes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Chicago starts Johnny Knox over Roy LOL Williams that's a step in the right direction. Not sure why Williams was ever in the starting lineup. Not sure why they signed him. Dead money.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

MrMister said:


> If Chicago starts Johnny Knox over Roy LOL Williams that's a step in the right direction. Not sure why Williams was ever in the starting lineup. Not sure why they signed him. Dead money.


I agree man. It had to be Mike Martz because Roy Williams had a good year with him. Roy seemingly fumbles/drops it as much as he catches it. I was bummed when I saw they signed him. I think I would rather have TO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

X/L/AJ said:


> Friend? I haven't been all that active for a long time and I was never friends with that guy. I do think he knows what he is talking about though. I respect him for sure. And that was me summarizing how I am not the only guy thinking he is a joke. His numbers, his reputation, his lack of knowledge of AUBURN's offense, his comp scandal, etc. Shall I continue? He's not a character guy, he hasn't done anything in the NFL. I'm just glad there's a rookie pay limit so Carolina didn't get fucked so hard. I'm honestly surprised the Raiders didn't trade up to get him. He's their type of guy. If the Bears drafted him I would be pissed too.


Misread the opening part of your previous post; thought you said someone you knew. Anyway, his numbers in the preseason have indeed been atrocious, but I'm not sure how much stock I put in that. It's been pretty clear that Chudzinski (OC) has been grilling Cam all preseason by passing nearly every play, more or less abandoning the running attack. The team will definitely be more balanced when the regular season starts and I'd be surprised to see Cam take more than 15 passes too often. I don't see what reputation you're talking about. The only negative thing on his record is the laptop shit, which is irrelevant. He's been doing everything asked of him and saying all of the right things, so I'm not sure of the character issues you speak of either. 

He's really grown on the majority of Carolina fans. I'm confident he'll correct some of his issues (most notably throwing off of his back foot) and become a pretty serviceable QB at worst. I've been pleasantly surprised to see him not run often when he feels pressure, which is a plus. He seems frozen in there though, he doesn't adjust to the pressure, doesn't move to his left or right. I remember a play in the last game where the G got pushed straight into him and instead of adjusting, he just let the G essentially tackle him and pass the ball right then. That's worrisome.

As for Cutler, I guess the best way to put it is that he's just not somebody I'd trust. I don't really hate him, but I don't like him. He's clearly got one of the best arms in the league, but I'm not sure if he's got it all mentally. As for the Bears' wideouts, am I the only one who thinks that their 3rd and 4th wideouts are better than the top two? Knox & Bennett > Hester & Williams, imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're not the only one. Bennett could be a solid possession guy and Knox is just speed and agility, good hands too. Knox's only drawback is his size, but that's not the biggest deal at all. He's a better Desean Jackson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're all wannabe STEVE SMITHs (In him prime). 

Oh, and I keep forgetting to say thing to X/L/AJ, but thanks for Greg Olsen. He's gonna be MONEY here. I'd bet money that he'll be Carolina's leading receiver.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Plus Knox has been hitting the gym. He looks quite a bit bigger than last year. It was my main issue with him last year. He would get pushed off his routes and Jay would throw where Knox should be and since he couldn't handle bump coverage he was causing picks and sometimes he would fumble just due to being overpowered. So he improves his strength and gets demoted in favor of Roy Williams of all people. Lame.

And WWF I'm done debating bro. It's just getting stupid like that guy said. I'm stoked on Jay, you are behind your guy Cam. Agree to disagree. It's all good. Take care of Olsen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Olsen's going to solidify himself as ELITE this season. Shame he wasn't utilized to his fullest potential in Chicago.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Happens. I like Olsen but we got a diff OC and he didn't fit our scheme anymore cuz the dude can't block. I'm sure he will be a beast for you guys though. If Cam performs well Olsen could have a really good year and like you said I agree he will probably lead Carolina in receptions.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Smitty was saying how he wanted Olsen when he was coming out of College, and now we've got 'em. Anything to keep him happy...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> You're not the only one. Bennett could be a solid possession guy and Knox is just speed and agility, good hands too. Knox's only drawback is his size, but that's not the biggest deal at all. He's a better Desean Jackson.


This. I love Earl Bennett. I think he does great. I really dislike Hester as a starter. He's a great 3rd wideout, but Knox and Bennett should be above him. Knox better than Desean Jackson? Id love that. I am not sure if that's true, but I'm a big Bears fan. Nothing would make me happier than Knox being a number one guy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Isn't a possession receiver just a wideout who doesn't have burning speed? Never really understood the term.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A possession receiver excels at running the short routes that extend drives. There is an art to that. He rarely/never pulls double coverage. He's the most reliable option when you need him most.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's what I always qualified a slot receiver as. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A possession guy is usually in the slot. The TE works too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Welker is considered a possession WR IIRC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Slot is a position on the field, possession receiver is a description of the skill set. You can be a possession receiver from the outside WR position.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Derrick Mason perfect example of a outside wideout who is a possession receiver. In a way there do seem to be fewer outside possession wides as their used to be. In a way the line is being blurred like free vs strong safety for many teams.

The Saints are really deep at RB and look like they will be one of the best offences in football can not wait for them to meet the Pack.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone considering getting NFL Sunday ticket on the PS3? I was excited about it until I saw that it costs $339.99 for the season. I still might do it but I don't know how good the quality will be using the PS3 as a receiver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

400 dollars with a most likely laggy stream or whatever seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vick agree to six-year, $100 million deal with Eagles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well that contract will eventually bite the Eagles in the ass.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Depends on how he plays now. If he was just playing for a contract last year, then yes. The Eagles are fucked big time.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Only 40 Mill guaranteed for Vick so they can cut him after 3 or 4 years when he is injured or rundown.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was my thoughts exactly Avon. Once Vick's speed wanes, he won't be as effective or dangerous. He'll never be a Dan Marino or Peyton Manning or Warren Moon (see not being racist:side. They'll cut him just like any team always does once they're used up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

While I think Vick will be good the next couple years (barring injury), six years isn't a good idea.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

6 years was never meant to be paid, I'd be surprised if he got 40% of the full value, barring a front loaded contract. I think it's back loaded personally.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Aren't the Eagles going to have to pay Desean Jackson soon? Where are they going to get the money for that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're partly counting on the salary cap being raised, as it will year after year. The QB is far more important than any other part of the offense save the O-line anyway. WRs are a dime a dozen (there are exceptions like Jerry Rice of course).

PETER KING predicts Atlanta versus San Diego in the Super Bowl. He's totally getting cocky from his one in a million correct prediction he made last year, or rather, he's back to his WRONG predictions. Seriously though, kudos to him for calling it last year.

Speaking of predictions: Philadelphia Eagles vs. New York Jets

edit: Fuck the rematch...we're going really f'ing green for this Super Bowl. 

Spoiler alert: The Eagles win (goddammit).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Eagles/Ravens with Eagles winning. 

But really the Colts are going to win. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going with Pats vs Packers with the Packers repeating a win again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gonna go with Chargers/Saints


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

colt mccoy is going to win it all. steelers winning would be a nice constellation prize.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McCoy vs. Bradford doesn't happen until next year.:side:

Did the Chargers fix their special teams? They were hilariously pathetic last year. I can't remember a team losing so many games because of special teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pats over the Falcons.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Eagles/Jets? C'mon Mister, I expect better from you 8*D. The Jets are too cocky and not good enough, and the Eagles won't be able to handle the expectations of being the 'Dream Team'.

I hope the Lions win the Super Bowl. That would own on so many levels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I have my reasons for this prediction, and they don't have much to do with anything rational. I can't wait to be wrong.

Haystacks, you really think the Atlanta defense can stop anyone?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Atlanta's defense couldn't stop an Arena Football team.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Lions winning would own. My Dad has been a Lions fan for 54 years and the Lions haven't been to the Superbowl ever. It would make him happy and I would like it.

Atlanta's defense is atrocious. I cry every time I see them play (which is every week considering I live in Atlanta currently).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm just going gut feeling on Atlanta.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Lions winning would own. My Dad has been a Lions fan for 54 years and the Lions haven't been to the Superbowl ever. It would make him happy and I would like it.
> 
> Atlanta's defense is atrocious. I cry every time I see them play (which is every week considering I live in Atlanta currently).


Matt Ryan isn't exactly a gem either. At least Matty Ice is an appropriate nickname seeing as he tends to go cold in the playoffs.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

My prediction is Saints/Jets.

Brees gets two rings.

I see either Brees or Rodgers getting two rings this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ravens over Bears

Going for something different, as opposed to the typical Pats/Jets vs. Eagles/Jets/Saints


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Ravens over Bears
> 
> Going for something different, as opposed to the typical Pats/*Jets* vs. Eagles/*Jets*/Saints


You forgot Packers.

And a Jets vs. Jets Super Bowl would be awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Obviously meant Packers in the NFC side.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know. It was a joke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm aware :l


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Roethlisberger for his 3rd ring :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Oh I have my reasons for this prediction, and they don't have much to do with anything rational. I can't wait to be wrong.
> 
> Haystacks, you really think the Atlanta defense can stop anyone?


Didn't you say before that you pick the Eagles to wine every year just to make them lose or something along those lines?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Didn't you say before that you pick the Eagles to wine every year just to make they lose or something along those lines?


This is my reason yes. Last year I forgot and picked Baltimore versus NO (plus LOL Kevin Kolb). This was before Vick showed up. After Vick went in, I had to change it to Baltimore v. Philly. I had no choice.:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chargers special teams still can't be as bad as they were last year, just no way i mean it can only go up right.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I just wanna see Rivers cry again, nothing gets better than that.


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Saints/Ravens or Bucs/Jets(Out of nowhere matchup)


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Eagles vs Pats.

I really do not like going with the Packers, I feel like it jinxs them even though it doesn't.

This is the year for SD they have got to get to a least a playoff win to keep the status quo. Ill Phil's arrogance and sleeveless shirts are awesome. He did own Cutler right out of the division in their QB vs QB feud.

SD's special teams were historically bad so yeah it will be better no way it won't be better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I went Eagles/Pats at first too. Super Bowl rematch; I love the Super Bowl rematch. Then I thought of a worse case scenario...Philly v. NYJ. By worse case, I mean the shitstorm ESPN would throw at us if this happens. I'll puke ten times a day.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Mark Swagchez you know he gets it done in big spots everytime :side: not at Bills though.

If the Steelers vs Jets last year went 5 quarters it seemed like the Jets were coming on.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't fucking wait for week 1!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

fpalm Araian Foster's an idiot for tweeting his MRI. Show the other team exactly where to be rough after a play, smart move.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> fpalm Araian Foster's an idiot for tweeting his MRI. Show the other team exactly where to be rough after a play, smart move.


I personally think he's a one year wonder. I would like for him to prove me wrong.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

My Mike Wallace black jersey came today to go with my Troy Polamulu white jersey. I'm now officially ready for the season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I just have an Alan Page '71 throwback jersey I use


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JM said:


> My Mike Wallace black jersey came today to go with my Troy Polamulu white jersey. I'm now officially ready for the season.


I'm jealous. I'm okay with my Big Ben jersey I guess. And C2JK, but that situation doesn't look too promising, and well, he's not a Steeler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Aid180 said:


> I personally think he's a one year wonder. I would like for him to prove me wrong.


Having the Colts in your division really helps your running stats. I find it unfair that we have Foster, CJ, and MJD all in our division with our beyond terrible run defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chris Johnson = MVP (Most Valuable Predator). Yeah, during a game, I've seen a sign that said that.

He should get top RB money. If he keeps up his production, then he deserves top player money.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He's asking for 13 million and the Titans are offering to make him the highest paid RB. I don't see why CJ has such a problem with him not receiving QB money when he will still be making more than any other RB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Having the Colts in your division really helps your running stats. I find it unfair that we have Foster, CJ, and MJD all in our division with our beyond terrible run defense.


Laughed @ this. Unfair? How is it fair for the Colts to have one of the best passing attack against two of the league's two worst secondaries, then?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Laughed @ this. Unfair? How is it fair for the Colts to have one of the best passing attack against two of the league's two worst secondaries, then?


I was kinda joking but whatever. And nearly every team has a bad secondary and it's not like the Colts passing game just produces against them, we do good against every team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CJ, MJD & Foster do well against mostly every team as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Again, I was joking. I'm just hoping Foster doesn't put up 200+ yards against us again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> I'm jealous. I'm okay with my Big Ben jersey I guess. And C2JK, but that situation doesn't look too promising, and well, he's not a Steeler


Haha, my dad has Roethlisberger and Harrison. I had 3 jerseys come in the mail today, it was a good day. Not a stealer is right(!!) btw. Get those non Steelers out of your sig you traitor :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

JM said:


> Haha, my dad has Roethlisberger and Harrison. I had 3 jerseys come in the mail today, it was a good day. Not a stealer is right(!!) btw. Get those non Steelers out of your sig you traitor :side:




If he's still holding out by the time the season starts I'm going to have to give him the boot. 

I'll probably ask for a Mendenhall or Woodley jersey for Christmas this year. Not sure how easy they'd be to find compared to Ben or Polamalu, but you never know. 

And @ UndefeatedKing, your defense seems to be getting their wish seeing as CJ2k's holding out, and both MJD & Foster are injured (though I'd be surprised if either didn't play week 1).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DH said:


> If he's still holding out by the time the season starts I'm going to have to give him the boot.
> 
> I'll probably ask for a Mendenhall or Woodley jersey for Christmas this year. Not sure how easy they'd be to find compared to Ben or Polamalu, but you never know.
> 
> And @ UndefeatedKing, your defense seems to be getting their wish seeing as CJ2k's holding out, and both MJD & Foster are injured (though I'd be surprised if either didn't play week 1).


Shouldn't bee too hard to find considering I have an Onterrio Smith (of Whizzinator fame) jersey in my closet. Swear i had the starting RB four years running :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DH said:


> If he's still holding out by the time the season starts I'm going to have to give him the boot.
> 
> I'll probably ask for a Mendenhall or Woodley jersey for Christmas this year. Not sure how easy they'd be to find compared to Ben or Polamalu, but you never know.
> 
> And @ UndefeatedKing, your defense seems to be getting their wish seeing as CJ2k's holding out, and both MJD & Foster are injured (though I'd be surprised if either didn't play week 1).


Too bad I need CJ for my fantasy team, bastard better sign a contract.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> fpalm Araian Foster's an idiot for tweeting his MRI. Show the other team exactly where to be rough after a play, smart move.


he also doesn't care for fantasy owners


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

IMPULSE said:


> he also doesn't care for fantasy owners


Better than Chris Johnson who pretty much told his own teams fans to fuck off on twitter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DH said:


> If he's still holding out by the time the season starts I'm going to have to give him the boot.
> 
> I'll probably ask for a Mendenhall or Woodley jersey for Christmas this year. Not sure how easy they'd be to find compared to Ben or Polamalu, but you never know.
> 
> And @ UndefeatedKing, your defense seems to be getting their wish seeing as CJ2k's holding out, and both MJD & Foster are injured (though I'd be surprised if either didn't play week 1).


If they know how to shop on the web you can get anyone. There's also stores that you can order anyone (you pay a lot for that though).


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Better than Chris Johnson who pretty much told his own teams fans to fuck off on twitter.


fake fans. i guess the distinction makes it better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

IMPULSE said:


> fake fans. i guess the distinction makes it better.


Because you can't be a fan of the Titans and tell CJ he's a greedy SOB while all the other people in this country work so hard for so much less. And he's holding out?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Because you can't be a fan of the Titans and tell CJ he's a greedy SOB while all the other people in this country work so hard for so much less. And he's holding out?


I hate that argument. If you were one of the best in the world at something, wouldn't you like to get payed like you're one of the best in the world at something? You wouldn't ask for more money from your boss if you were being payed less than some of your peers, even though you are better at your job than they are? He's not being greedy. He's holding out for what he deserves. Hard-working people can't run the football like CJ does, what the fuck do they have to do with anything?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> I hate that argument. If you were one of the best in the world at something, wouldn't you like to get payed like you're one of the best in the world at something? You wouldn't ask for more money from your boss if you were being payed less than some of your peers, even though you are better at your job than they are? He's not being greedy. He's holding out for what he deserves. Hard-working people can't run the football like CJ does, what the fuck do they have to do with anything?


Yeah I agree, it is business. Pay the man he is by far your most talented/important player.

I am all about getting this Joseph Barksdale Raiders jersey just need to get a prepaid mastercard and go on NFL.com.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Too bad I need CJ for my fantasy team, bastard better sign a contract.


It's not looking good for CJ2K. Even if he does sign a contract, only a week of training is very harmful for anyone.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> I hate that argument. If you were one of the best in the world at something, wouldn't you like to get payed like you're one of the best in the world at something? You wouldn't ask for more money from your boss if you were being payed less than some of your peers, even though you are better at your job than they are? He's not being greedy. He's holding out for what he deserves. Hard-working people can't run the football like CJ does, what the fuck do they have to do with anything?


I agree, but Chris Johnson called people who felt that way fake fans, when they love his team just as much as anybody.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...5-million-extension?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Would lol if he gets boo'd at home this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is not shocking. I was 100% certain Chris Johnson would play.

Everyone makes too much money for what they do, but that's another issue and we don't need to get into that.

However, people need to get paid what their services are worth. Johnson is an elite player/RB, that's pretty clear. He should be paid as an elite player/RB. Plus, the guy is the only player that sells stuff for that team now. He is the face of that franchise now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He'll be dead and gone in 5 years, so you gotta make your money when you can. 



DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...5-million-extension?module=HP11_breaking_news


The Curious Case of DH's Fandom


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CJ better put up 2000 yards with 30 Tds to make himself worth that contract because if you ask for QB money and get it then you better produce.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good for Chris Johnson. I have no problem with what he did. More power to him. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CJ isn't going to be happy very long when Adrian Peterson gets a bigger contract in a month.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Because you can't be a fan of the Titans and tell CJ he's a greedy SOB while all the other people in this country work so hard for so much less. And he's holding out?


he said he doesn't have a regular job. so you can't judge him like that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

1 week to go, I'm getting Sky Sports HD in my bedroom just in time for the season starting, so fucking excited.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I saw that both Quinn and Tebow are the no. 2 QBs lol. Someone showed Elway the jersey sales of Tebow I'm thinkin.

One last thing about Chris Johnson's contract. He can't later bitch that Tennessee isn't trying to get better talent around him since he asked for so much money. He won't though, since money might be all he cares about. We won't be seeing him an important game for the rest of this career most likely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I would still have laughed if the Titans just benched him for 2 years, would have the been the best thing in football and would probably prevent future players to try and holdout when they have 2 years left on their contract.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Oh yeah, I saw that both Quinn and Tebow are the no. 2 QBs lol. Someone showed Elway the jersey sales of Tebow I'm thinkin.
> 
> One last thing about Chris Johnson's contract. He can't later bitch that Tennessee isn't trying to get better talent around him since he asked for so much money. He won't though, since money might be all he cares about. We won't be seeing him an important game for the rest of this career most likely.


You sound butthurt over CJ for some odd reason. I imagine he'll be seeing more playoff games in the next 5 years than number of games in general Tebow will ever play. "Locker room presence" only gets you so far; Orton is better, and he's the starter because of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haha, not butthurt at all. I did say earlier that people deserve to be paid what they're worth. There are consequences for this though. The consequences are that the Titans will have his large contract to contend with when they sign new players. Of course, since rookies are getting paid far less than they used to, the Titans can build using the draft. That takes time though.

Plus, I can respect his talent while not caring for his mercenary attitude. This is not a problem for me. He was not getting paid what his talent and services should demand. He went overboard in what he was asking for however.

edit: Then again, if the cap raises every year like everyone thinks it will, his contract will be less of a burden going forward. Also, looking at the deal, it's not as bad as I first thought. (bad as in too much money)


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Haha, not butthurt at all. I did say earlier that people deserve to be paid what they're worth. There are consequences for this though. The consequences are that the Titans will have his large contract to contend with when they sign new players. Of course, since rookies are getting paid far less than they used to, the Titans can build using the draft. That takes time though.
> 
> Plus, I can respect his talent while not caring for his mercenary attitude. This is not a problem for me. He was not getting paid what his talent and services should demand. He went overboard in what he was asking for however.
> 
> edit: Then again, if the cap raises every year like everyone thinks it will, his contract will be less of a burden going forward. Also, looking at the deal, it's not as bad as I first thought. (bad as in too much money)


Sorry for coming off asshole-ish, for some reason I thought you were MetalX 8*D

Obviously there will be consequences and sacrifices, but CJ's contract is like a quarterback contract for a team with a good QB, hence I think it will all balance out in the end.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't wait for the season to start! I'm ready for some Bears wins!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Can't wait for the season to start! I'm ready for some Bears wins!


I thought you were a Falcons fan :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DH said:


> Sorry for coming off asshole-ish, for some reason I thought you were MetalX 8*D
> 
> Obviously there will be consequences and sacrifices, but CJ's contract is like a quarterback contract for a team with a good QB, hence I think it will all balance out in the end.


Good point about him being the QB salary of the team. If the Titans just upkeep the O-line, and use a competent QB, they should be fine. I'm still not convinced he has the right mind for the playoffs, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The worst thing about CJ's contract is guys like Adrian Peterson and Ray Rice will get even better contracts.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

DH said:


> I thought you were a Falcons fan :hmm:


I'm a Bears fan in Atlanta. Ha. I do like the Falcons but I'm a much bigger Bears fan.

By the way, who do you guys think will have a better season. Julio Jones, Michael Crabtree, or Johnny Knox?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The worst thing about CJ's contract is guys like Adrian Peterson and Ray Rice will get even better contracts.


AP>CJ so he derseves the same contract. Rice will not receive that kind of contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jones, Roddy White should means he's single covered. The other two are in troubled offenses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jones is clearly the most talented guy of the three. Rookie WRs, no matter their talent, usually don't produce much (Moss was an exception). Is Knox even starting yet? He needs to be. Knox is laughably better than Roy Williams.

Who knows with Crabtree. The answer should be Crabtree, but I'll say Knox assuming he starts and the Bears use him like they should.

If Jones puts in a good season, that means Atlanta is killing people.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

So Jones or Knox will have the better season? I have to agree. Crabtree is too much of a diva and gets hurt a lot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Jones or Knox. I'll go Knox since he's more of the veteran. I mean Martz HAS to see that Knox is the best WR he's got followed by Earl Bennett. The Hester experiment has failed.

If they use Knox like they should, and I'm right about him being as good as I think he is, this will be a breakout year for him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Crabtree gets shafted from that debate soley because his team doesn't have a QB.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

If Kapernick got to play they could start throwing to the wide side of the field. I agree Crabtree hasn't had the QBs but his play as been so so as well and he is never in camp.

Julio Jones is much better then those other wides.

AP will last longer then CJ in the NFL probably. But I do not see how he has been better over the last two years. He isn't the pass catcher CJ is, had a fumble issue and hasn't rushed for 2K yards in a season.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Lance Briggs has requested to be traded from the Bears :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago needs Lance Briggs. They'd be fools not increase his contract to a pay scale above less proven LBs who make more money than Briggs. Briggs is one of the best LBs in the league.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

They need to give Briggs and Forte their contracts they want. They both deserve it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why does everyone always think that every year will be the Texans year to capture the division crown? It ain't happening.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why does everyone always think that every year will be the Texans year to capture the division crown? It ain't happening.


This this this this this this this this this this this.

You do not realize how much I have to hear this every year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Texans - good O and improved D. Wade Phillips as the DC will make them better, as will JJ at corner and they got some nice LBs with Cushing and Ryans.

A WC berth in their future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Wild Card has been in their future for at least 3-4 years now. They always find a way to fuck it up despite being good enough to do it. You'd think at some point they'll make that breakthrough. Surely...surely it's the this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The only real way I can see them getting in the playoffs is if Manning misses 3-4 games and the Texans come out strong in divisional games. I don't see them making it into the wildcard considering the Ravens, Steelers, Patriots, and Jets will all likely make the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Patriots release Brandon Meriweather and the Bears cut Chester Taylor.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

The Texans' fate sits on the shoulders of Peyton Manning. If Manning misses some games or isn't 100%, Houston will win the division. On the other hand, if Manning is at full strength, I don't Houston will be able to do it despite all their talent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kerry Collins will carry us to another Superbowl. :side:


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Shocked we cut Donnie Avery. He'll make an excellent slot receiver elsewhere, there isn't a nickel corner who can cover him in the league.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Houston's fate doesn't necessarily complete depend on Manning as there is a chance they may play good enough defence under Wade Phillips but ya, wouldn't count on that really. Will all depend on how they transition to 3-4 and if there additions to the secondary make a big enough impact. Secondary is where they were brutal last year and they made decent improvements in the draft and were able to sign Joseph. Offence obviously isn't the issue.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> They need to give Briggs and Forte their contracts they want. They both deserve it.


Hell no. Forte deserves a raise from the 500K he makes to maybe about 5mil per yr (tops!) but not anything drastic. He's not a top 5, or even a top 10 running back as far as I'm concerned. He's very good, not elite. On the other hand, Briggs is 30 and constantly bickering. Resigning him again would set a bad precedent for the franchise. He's not once he once was but still insists he is. Lance has TO syndrom.

Think about all the backs coming out next year - should be lots of depth if majority of the juniors declare.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Bears got Maryweather pretty good move they still aren't going to top the Pack though.

I do not know what Briggs is complaining about, Forte could be given like 10 mill in guarantees maybe.

The Colts are eroding it is all on Manning for them there also is a semi decent shot the Texans might just be better. Would like to see another wide on the Texans if it was TO I'd mark but it won't be.

edit: Oh yeah Pats got Brian Waters I would assume for the right guard position. Pats are going to be fierce.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Not surprised we released Joselio Hanson and Chad Hall considering the Eagles are have a lot of depth at CB and WR but why didn't we go after Meriweather? He would have been an upgrade to Coleman's inexperience. We must have a lot of confidence at the safety positions as well as at LB, Casey Matthews can be good but will he help right away..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Carolina better go hard after Hanson, they need him. He spent 5 years under McDermott. It makes too much sense not to happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

One week til we do this for real. Really can't wait at this point.

More predictions:

NFC East: Philadelphia Eagles, Dallas Cowboys WC

NFC North: Detroit Lions

NFC South: Atlanta Falcons, Tampa Bay Buccaneers WC

NFC West: St. Louis Rams

AFC East: NY Jets, NE Patriots WC

AFC North: Pittsburgh Steelers, screw it...yep Cleveland Browns WC

AFC South: Houston Texans :side:

AFC West: Kansas City Chiefs

The Cleveland Browns will contend for a playoff spot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kerry Collins shall lead us to victory!

And normally I would say lolCowboys, but Romo better have an amazing game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No Indy, I like it. No Ravens, I LOVE it. Surely I can't get that lucky .

Pretty bold taking the Lions over the Packers too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, Carolina won't be that bad at all and will really come on in the 2nd half of the season. Cam Newton will be pretty average, which is awesome for him.

LOLBuffalo is the worst team in the league and gets the 1st pick. Yes, they'll be worse than Cincinnati.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You appear to be more optimistic about Carolina than I. :hmm:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

There's about 1 percent chance of Brown getting a playoff spot. Young team and in a division with two top rated defenses, and the fact that Ravens and Steelers almost always make the playoffs leaves little room for the Browns to make a jump into the wildcard. They could be like the Bucs and Chiefs were last year, but the NFC is an easier division and the Chiefs had an easier division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

6-10ish for them. Newton will have one signature game that gets people overly excited. I think having both Shockey and Olsen will really help the guy out.

Ravens won't be that good this year. They were fading last year. That defense is so old.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Doesn't change the fact that there is a huge hole @ RG (Schwartz placed on IR, his replacement Garry Williams placed on IR), there is no run D and the pass D is suspect as well. I was all for letting Richard Marshall walk, but I kinda want him back. I believe the reason for his poor play last season was due to him bitching about his contract the whole season and not giving a shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Newton can use his athletic ability to elude pass rushers and extend plays. Will those extensions lead to terrible decisions? No way to know right now. He'll do good and bad. I'm not saying he'll be the second coming or even that good, but Newton will NOT be JaMarcus Russell.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Newton has my utmost confidence, as does the running game and the TE's. The only really good thing on the defense is the LBs, which are pretty damn awesome. Aside from that, we've got a franchise DE and that's all. A washed up CB in Gamble and 2 rookie DTs with Greg Hardy, whom I believe in strongly, starting across from CJ. I dunno, it's a crapshoot. We'll see what happens, I suppose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't sure about their defense but I assumed they were bad. I think once Cam gets acclimated to the speed of the game, he'll be able to keep them in games. By "he'll", I'm mean the offense overall, he's got a good supporting cast. I also didn't know about the heavy loss at RG. I won't pretend to know who is on the O-line for you guys, but I was under the impression Carolina's O-line was good.

I might be wrong there though. People thought for years Dallas had a good O-line, when in reality it was their weakest component of the team, weaker than the secondary.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nan, the OL is good, just that huge hole could bring it all down. People are still under the impression that Jordan Gross is still an amazing LT too, which isn't true any longer. He's the 3rd best OL on the team, I'd say. when Otah is healthy, at least.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Chester Taylor is now in Arizona and Brandon Meriweather is now in Chicago. Good luck to both of them. I don't know why the Pats released Meriweather though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Peyton might need a second surgery. He's seeking opinions now.



AvonBarksdale said:


> Bears got Maryweather pretty good move they still aren't going to top the Pack though.
> 
> I do not know what Briggs is complaining about, Forte could be given like 10 mill in guarantees maybe.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Bears won the North last year. GB was the wild card.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like Bills and Bengals will have some competition for that last spot...


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

I wonder if the Panthers could draft Luck after Mr.40% Completion can't hit a barn door and loses most games this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

hahaha, interesting dynamic here with the actual fans of the team being the ones that need to be convinced that they'll be a bit better than you'd think.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^At least we know the Steelers will be good  (Steelers sig soon ~___~)

The Redskins might finish last. This would be a blessing for them though seeing as they would get Luck. 

Panthers might not be completely terrible. Last year they looked completely demoralized, but Newton could easily turn that around and bring them to 7-9, maybe even 8-8 if they run over everyone like they did in 08 & 09.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

JM said:


> hahaha, interesting dynamic here with the actual fans of the team being the ones that need to be convinced that they'll be a bit better than you'd think.


I am expecting one win this year. They will beat either the Skins or Bears. I don't see another team they can possibly beat on the schedule.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

preseason is ovah!

time to take it to the big boy thread.


----------

